# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 12: SOS! 24 chat(on)s à résa dt 2 blessés & qq malades AVT 22 & 23/03 ! (RP)

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque     mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas  clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les     consignes données)
_

*Je remets les chats non sortis la semaine passée.
Il y en a beaucoup chaque semaine, et je remercie chaque intervenant de soutenir ces SOS à chaque fois, selon ses possibilités.
Le soutien moral est l'une d'entre elles!*

*Je rappelle aussi pour les nouveaux lecteurs le contexte de ces SOS.*
Souvent, on se fait le raccourci "fourrière = euthanasie", la chose  n'est pas aussi simple, et le lien de cause à effet non plus.
La fourrière prend un charge divers cas, des accidentés de la route, des  chats souvent "trouvés" ou abandons dissimulés en chats trouvés, je  dirais.
Il y aussi les chats qui se rassemblent en colonies, car foutus dehors,  au début on nourrit, mais stériliser un chat, à croire que c'est faire  un don de son rein!
Et un jour, ça gêne! C'est comme ce chat, celui de mamie, ou papy... Ah  ben il est mort l'aïeul, mais "on ne peut pas le prendre"... Alors on  s'en débarrasse! C'est pratique des lieux comme cela du coup! Eh oui, *pensons  à toutes ces bonnes gens, les bien-pensants, qui trouvent tjs plus vite  une solution (de facilité) que nous, et ne cherchons pas plus avant QUI  les remplit, ces listes!* 

L'un des cas qui me choque le plus, ce sont les "familles", plutôt que  de se fouler à trouver une solution "en famille", justement, en cas de  décès, elles ne se foulent pas franchement souvent pour contacter les  assocs, leur proposer une participation financière, on doit prendre le  chat, sans condition, et basta! Manquerait plus qu'on demande à ces gens  de garder le chat 2 semaines le temps de se retourner! 

*La stérilisation, l'identification sont également les causes de la présence de ces chats sur ces listes.*
En gros, ce que je tiens à faire comprendre c'est que la fourrière n'est  pas la cause de ces listes là, mais le résultat d'une somme de choses  que l'on pourrait s'éviter si chacun de nos concitoyens adoptait une  attitude responsable. Eh oui, car si tout le monde réagissait ainsi, il  n'y aurait pas de listes! Tout simplement!
*
L'importance de la "prise de conscience" collective passe par vous tous*,  membres de la protection. Inciter les gens à stériliser, les orienter  vers des solutions sans de suite courir avec l'animal pour s'en  débarrasser en fourrière ou pire, l'euthanasie directe! Combien ne le  sont pas dans ces listes?! En quelle année sommes nous?! Ca aussi, ça me  choque! Combien de chats non identifiés, non stérilisés sur les sites  type "chat perdu"?! On fini par avoir envie de leur dire, "mais tu crois  que tu vis sur quelle planète?".
*
La fourrière n'a pas des murs que l'on peut pousser à l'infini.* 
Ces fourrières de RP identifient, vaccinent, testent, ce qui est déjà "pas mal" si on doit les comparer à d'autres.
Elles font les premiers soins aux chats, aussi, mais nous ne sommes pas  en clinique. Ca ne peut pas être "comme chez le véto", forcément. 

Donc oui, les euthanasies arrivent; mais je rappelle que *les chats affluent, toutes les semaines, et qu'ils ont tous le même délai.*   En outre, ils ont eux-mêmes maintenant leur propre fondation, qui  sauve des chats du lot dès qu'ils ont des places. Parfois, quand leurs  recherches (via leur réseau propre) n'aboutissent pas, et qd les nôtres  font chou blanc, en fin de semaine, on a des chats qui déclinent, et qd  le WE arrive, malheureusement, il n'y a pas grand monde. Ils ne peuvent  pas tous les garder, notamment les blessés, les malades, et il faut donc  tout essayer avant, car après, on a beau se dire que c'est injuste,  mais à qui la faute? Eh bien à l'ensemble de la chaîne de gens qui n'ont  pas empêché cet animal d'arriver dans ces lieux. Ces lieux n'ont pas  des cages à extension, un animal ne peut rester sur place indéfiniment,  parfois blessé grave, parfois agonisant. Je ne cherche pas à dire que  c'est "normal" que cela finisse parfois ainsi, mais *on oublie trop souvent l'AVANT fourrière*,  et toutes les responsabilités rejetées sur celui-ci ou celui-là. Il  suffit d'aller sur les sites gratuits, d'entendre ses collègues, son  entourage "non PA" pour savoir à quel point les gens peuvent être  irresponsables et crétins parfois. Alors condamner la conséquence plutôt  que la cause, cela reste un raccourci à éviter.

Faisons ce que nous pouvons, faisons le maximum. Nous resterons toujours trop peu nombreux et il y aura toujours trop de chats, *jusqu'au jour où ces listes cesseront.... MAIS QUAND?*
*Eh bien quand le travail collectif de prise de conscience sera fait, par chacun, nous, nous sommes rodés, mais les autres?* Espérons  que ce jour arrivera, car tant qu'il y aura des irresponsables, il y  aura des voisins, des villes, qui appelleront pour débarrasser les  gêneurs qui pissent dans les rosiers, qui mangent ds les poubelles, qui  font des petits... Et qui n'auront qu'un appel à passer pr que cela ne  gêne plus... Et quand les gens stériliseront, ne placeront plus au  premier con venu leur portée, là encore, rarement stérilisée et  identifiée.... *Le chemin sera long, et il faut garder espoir, et  marteler à tous l'intérêt de la protection, en leur précisant que c'est  faux de penser que "ouah, c'est super ce que tu fais, je ne pourrais pas!"*. Il appartient à chacun de prendre ses responsabilités, les animaux en font partie! 


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!! *  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**
**
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
**
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *
4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

5) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
6) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
**5 et 6 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

14) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 


***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
*

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

30  (TROCA) pour le 3  avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3  avec reçu**
20  (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
*
 *TOTAL : 100 *

----------


## SarahC

*SI  VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS     AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE  UNE PROMESSE DE DONS,     J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

 - Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
 - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
 - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,        un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour     certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent     tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
 castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
 Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
 Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même        personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous, et   on      ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de box,   car  qd     la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat, c'est "ça",   c'est      ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

 - Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
 - Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
 - On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis        d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis        qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la    semaine     en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque assoc    ait, dans   la   mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce, en toute    logique, on   attend   que cela soit bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

 - *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
 - *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,        car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les assocs   ne      peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats n'intéressent        personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui        interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus        régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
 Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter!   Et      tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des SOS      parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les        dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas        reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne pas        créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est   possible,  et     compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av votre   accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
 - Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

 Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en        demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de  réception"   de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
 Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
 Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,        c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport   aux      critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui        peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent forcément à        avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne serait-ce qu'avoir   un      petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout de même!
*
 Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je        donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et  là       encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en   danger,  et     le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est pas   celui que   vous    aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance là",   de l'air, et   de la    place dans les box, et pour conclure, je suis   seule à  répartir  les  dons,   car je suis un particulier, et que je ne    privilégierai pas X  ou Y    assoc, mais les critères cités  ci-dessus,   et plus j'ai de dons  non    fléchés, ou reportés, mieux je  m'en sors.  

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon        activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers mois et        années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et déléguer tout ce  que  je      peux, et de plus en plus, donc si   je      gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que les dons   seront  ET     envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus rapidement par les   assocs qui  en  ont    clairement besoin!_

----------


## SarahC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

 *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc      parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas      sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à      quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat  en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire  de     base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non   vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la   meilleure façon  qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres   animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

 Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
 Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas      MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants,      parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais  que     rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de  patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

 Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de      ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
 Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en      contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que  certaines     chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là      sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les miens,  et     non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent simplement  qu'on     leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui auparavant  les a  jeté    un jour à la rue....*

----------


## Alicelovespets

N'attendez pas pour vous proposer s'il vous plait !!!

----------


## SarahC

Pour nos lecteurs, une nouvelle façon d'aider les chats, ça ne mange pas de pain, c'est gratuit, et si cela peut les aider, cela nous aidera ici indirectement!
Merci en revanche, dans un souci de clarté, de ne poster QUE sur ce lien-là si vous pouvez nous aider!
Cela évitera à ce sujet de faire X pages pour rien, fin du HS:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...98#post1024198

----------


## sydney21

edit

----------


## SarahC

*Si vous vous demander encore s'il faut se lancer ou non, je vous invite à lire ce sujet*  :: *:*
J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## Sév51

La bannière pour cette semaine...





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/47846-SEM-12-encore-14-chat-ons-à-résa-dt-1-blessé-grave-qq-malades-AVT-MAR-20-03-!-(RP)?p=1024106&viewfull=1#post1024106"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/873912banfrps01220120320.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci Sev51

----------


## Nayade

Bonjour je me propose comme FA de transit, jusqu'au 30 mars maximum. Malheureusement je ne peux pas faire plus :$

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*
Durée déterminée**
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max *Toujours OK pour le SOS de cette semaine ?
**natoyu ( 67 )* pour un chat 1 mois ou 2 max après quarantaine *Toujours OK pour le SOS de cette semaine ?
**Nayade ( 91 )* pour 1 ou 2 chats sociables jusqu'au 30/03 dernier délai.

*Longue durée
**Ibis (94)* pour chat après quarantaine *Toujours OK pour le SOS de cette semaine ?
*
*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## co92

Je vais à la fourrière n°2 mardi pour sortir des chats. Retour sur la RP Sud. Horaires du genre arrivée en RP Sud vers 13-14h.

Co

----------


## Ibis

Non désolée, je ne suis plus disponible. Je prends le n°4 de la semaine dernière sorti par Flokelo. Donc suis au maximum de mes possibilités tant que ceux qui sont chez moi ne sont pas adoptés.

----------


## Ibis

*RECAP FA 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*
Durée déterminée**
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max *Toujours OK pour le SOS de cette semaine ?
**natoyu ( 67 )* pour un chat 1 mois ou 2 max après quarantaine *Toujours OK pour le SOS de cette semaine ?
**Nayade ( 91 )* pour 1 ou 2 chats sociables jusqu'au 30/03 dernier délai.

*Longue durée


**NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## Muriel P

On ne lâche rien pour ces chats !!! Il faut des FA longue durée !!! Si vous ne l'avez jamais fait, lancez-vous, vous verrez, c'est magnifique de sauver une vie !!! 
Si vous avez une salle de bain, vous pouvez accueillir un chat pour sa quarantaine ! Aidez-les !! 

Il y en a *14* qui n'ont pas eu la chance de sortir cette semaine, n'attendons pas qu'ils soient 30 ou 40 mardi pour nous lancer !!!  ::

----------


## pacopanpan

toujours ok pour cette semaine

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP FA 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département,  nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à  remplir)
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*
Durée déterminée**
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max*
**natoyu ( 67 )* pour un chat 1 mois ou 2 max après quarantaine *Toujours OK pour le SOS de cette semaine ?
**Nayade ( 91 )* pour 1 ou 2 chats sociables jusqu'au 30/03 dernier délai.

*Longue durée


**NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque     mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas  clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les     consignes données)
_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!! *  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**
**
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
**
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *
4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

5) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
6) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
**5 et 6 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

14) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## co92

Les mâles 5 et 6 sont toujours là ? nous avions cru qu'ils étaient sortis par une asso ...
Si Nayade peut faire leur quarantaine (et comme ils sont castrés, il n'y aurait pas besoin de soins véto, en dehors de l'habituel genre début de coryza ... qu'on peut l'aider à gérer), nous pourrions les sortir pour The Pattoune's Gang.

J'ai contacté Nayade par MP, j'attends sa réponse.

Co

----------


## chatperlipopette

Flokelo s'était proposé pour eux mais de FALD disponible ce qui explique qu'ils sont toujours dans la liste.

----------


## natoyu

Finalement il y a eu des changements pour les prochains week-ends alors que je pensais que c'était bon, donc je préfère me désister! sorry!
 *RECAP FA 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département,  nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à  remplir)
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*
Durée déterminée**
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max*
**Nayade ( 91 )* pour 1 ou 2 chats sociables jusqu'au 30/03 dernier délai.

*Longue durée


**NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER 
& SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque     mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas  clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les     consignes données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!! *  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**
**
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
**
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif* _(mais pas sauvage)_*
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule.* :: *
*_ J'ai précisé "pas sauvage" car qu'il ne soit pas "top" explique aussi son état global!_*

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
**

ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

14) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## co92

Merci à Flokelo pour sa proposition et un très grand merci à Nayade qui accepte de recevoir les 2 loulous jusqu'au 30 mars. Elle n'est pas très éloignée de chez nous donc aucun souci pour y aller si léger souci de santé et si besoin, on pourra prendre le(s) loulou(s) pour une visite chez notre véto sans faire trop de détours.

Je confirme donc la résa des chats 5 et 6 pour le Pattoune's Gang. Est ce qu'on peut m'envoyer les n° de registre pour les réserver lundi matin ?

Pour la sortie, si quelqu'un va par là bas lundi ou mardi, ca serait top ...

Co

----------


## SarahC

> *
> 
> Si tu n'as pas de réponse de nayade, tu peux compter sur moi pour les quarantaines des 2 loulous avec plaisir.
> J'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour soigner et éviter d'aller au véto tant que ca relève d'un petit coryza, teigne, gale ou autre pathologie simple.*


Ben le truc est que ds ce cas de figure, l'option "quarantaine" complète serait peut-être "mieux", car sinon ça fait "FA1", puis "FA2" pr qq jours, donc à voir.
Ils sont tjs un peu chamboulés, et là, si cela concerne les roux, le mieux serait qu'ils soient posés, car sont perturbés. Semblent être de la même famille, ou à défaut, potes, et supportent très mal d'avoir été giclés, ont très peur sur place, tout en étant gentils comme tout. Dc les changements, ils ne sont pas fans.

----------


## SarahC

Ah, bon ben je retire ce que j'ai dit, si quarantaine complète possible. Mais avec le 30, on ne couvre pas 15 jours. Vous avez prévu une sortie déjà? Des fois que ça serve!  ::

----------


## co92

On les reprendra le 30 mars et ils seront placés dans une FA pour la suite de leur "parcours" chez nous. La FA qui les recevra les gardera à l'issue de leur quarantaine, sauf cas vraiment spécial. Cette dizaine de jours chez Nayade nous permet de gérer calmement les arrivées de ce week end (mamie Gin Fizz arrivée de la fourrière RP, jeune Haribo arrivé de la fourrière du 62 et une maman à arriver mardi). Dans 10 jours nous y verrons plus clair sur leurs caractères respectifs et sur leurs besoins pour bien cibler la FA suivante.

On n'a pas de trajet prévu vers cette fourrière ces prochains jours, donc si quelqu'un y va, on accepterait avec plaisir un coup de pouce pour nous amener les biboux.
Par contre je vais mardi dans la fourrière 2, donc là aussi si autre chat à sortir, no prob.

Co

----------


## SarahC

Pr la 1, c'est direction où?
Nayade, vos dispos? Pouvez vous avancer?

Pr le moment rien, comme zéro pistes pour l'heure. 

C pr les roux, c'est cela? Que j'actualise?

----------


## Nayade

Oui c'est pour les roux (5 et 6). Pour la 1 c'est en direction de Orsay. Je peux éventuellement avancer un peu, mais uniquement avant 10h et ensuite après 18h.

----------


## SarahC

> Oui c'est pour les roux (5 et 6). Pour la 1 c'est en direction de Orsay. Je peux éventuellement avancer un peu, mais uniquement avant 10h et ensuite après 18h.


Et le samedi? Si oui, jusqu'à où (sans citer l'endroit où ils se trouvent)?

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP FA:  

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*
Durée déterminée:**
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max *Toujours OK ?**
*
*Longue durée:
**
*
*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOU**S!*

----------


## SarahC

Pour les co-voit, je vais recréer un Doodle, mais par contre, si des chats peuvent sortir de l'*endroit 2*:
*Co92 y va mardi, cela peut être une opportunité!*

----------


## Nayade

le samedi je suis disponible toute la journée, je peux m'avancer sur la N104, jusqu'à la jonction avec l'A6 (Ris-Orangis). Pas au delà, car j'ais un budget carburant limité en ce moment :$
Sinon je suis disponible aussi en fin de matinée mardi et jeudi toute la journée.

----------


## co92

On va tout faire pour sortir les chats pour Nayade bien avant samedi. D'autant qu'ils sont normalement "prêts" vu qu'ils étaient sur la liste de la semaine dernière. L'idéal serait que mercredi ils soient en FA, ce serait largement mieux pour eux ...

Co

----------


## pacopanpan

*RECAP FA:  

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*
Durée déterminée:**
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max *Toujours OK ? presente pour ce sos**
*
*Longue durée:
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

pacopanpan tu peux éditer ton message en enlevant carrément ce qui est en bleu ? 

Merci

----------


## pacopanpan

*RECAP FA:  

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*
Durée déterminée:**
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*Longue durée:
*

----------


## Rinou

Je ne serais pas dispo samedi pour du co-voiturage car véto pour 2 de mes minous.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> le samedi je suis disponible toute la journée, je peux m'avancer sur la N104, jusqu'à la jonction avec l'A6 (Ris-Orangis). Pas au delà, car j'ais un budget carburant limité en ce moment :$
> Sinon je suis disponible aussi en fin de matinée mardi et jeudi toute la journée.


Je t'envoies le lien du co voit pour cette semaine.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque     mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas  clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les     consignes données)
_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!! *  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*
_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*
_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_*
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: 

_Ne lui demandez pas de se lever pour venir jusquà à la grille
ce chat a une rotule luxée et on peut imaginer  sa souffrance_*

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*
_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*

**


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

14) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Petit père !!!!! Un chat qui a mal est craintif même le plus calin des chats, c'est le cas quand ils souffrent.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

30  (TROCA) pour le 3  avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3  avec reçu**
20  (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
*
 *TOTAL : 100 *

----------


## corinne27

Ses yeux veulent tout dire...

----------


## sydney21

Venise ton message est à éditer : les 5 et 6 seront réservés par l'asso de Co92.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Venise ton message est à éditer : les 5 et 6 seront réservés par l'asso de Co92.


Voilà qui est fait  ::

----------


## Faraday

Bonjour,
je donne 100 euros en priorité pour le blessé. Merci de me dire comment je dois procéder...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

C'est trés généreux de votre part Faraday.
Pour l instant il s agit de promesses de dons qui seront affectés aux associations pour les aider à sortir ces chats de fourrière et alléger un peu le coût financier de leur prise en charge (notamment frais vétérinaires).
Si on arrive à sortir le chat blessé de fourrière, nous vous contacterons par mp pour vous donner les coordonnées de l association qui l aura pris en charge
Merci encore pour lui

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Désirez vous un reçu fiscal?

----------


## Faraday

Je préfère être au régime patates pendant un mois et voir ce chat ne plus souffrir... Et non merci, pas besoin de reçu...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Encore merci pour lui, je vous inclus dans la récap des promesses de dons

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

30  (TROCA) pour le 3  avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3  avec reçu**
20  (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
100 E (Faraday) pour le 3 sans reçu
*
 *TOTAL : 200 *

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
*La liste va s allonger dès mardi, ceux là ont déjà raté la sortie fourrière du we, pensez à eux*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, COVOITUREURS, DONATEURS
* :: *VOUS ETES LEUR SEUL ESPOIR, MANIFESTEZ VOUS* ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA:  

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*
Durée déterminée:**
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 

*Longue durée:
*

----------


## Faraday

Est-ce qu'une FA peut être de deux ou trois jours le temps de " dépanner " ? Les animaux des FA doivent-ils absolument être vaccinés ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui bien sûr par contre  les animaux de la potentielle FA doivent être vaccinés pour sortir un minou de ce SOS là.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Est-ce qu'une FA peut être de deux ou trois jours le temps de " dépanner " ? Les animaux des FA doivent-ils absolument être vaccinés ?


Oui Faraday des FA de 2 ou 3 jours peuvent dépanner en attendant un covoiturage par exemple ou en sortie vétérinaire (ceux sont nos FA de "transit"), mais uniquement en RP pour une si courte durée. Et effectivement afin de ne faire courir aucun risque aux propres chats des FA, il faut que ces derniers soient vaccinés et que les chats sauvés de fourrière soient isolés dans une pièce ou une cage de quarantaine pendant environ 15 jours

----------


## Faraday

Merci pour toutes ces précisions ! Malheureusement, je ne réponds pas aux bons critères, j'habite dans la Vienne et mon chouchou de borgne ex sdf que je viens d'adopter n'est pas encore vacciné...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci pour ta proposition et n hesite pas a te proposer lorsque ton minou sera a jour de ses vaccins.

Allez on oublie pas tous ces minous qui attendent notre aide !

----------


## chatperlipopette

N'attendez pas si vous vous pouvez proposer quelque chose.

----------


## Muriel P

Le week-end est fini ! On démarre la semaine du bon pied : on se propose comme FA de transit, de quarantaine, longue durée, on peut faire un covoit/cotrain, un don !!!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque     mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas  clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les     consignes données)

_*UN NOUVEAU ENDROIT 2 le minou est à sortir en urgence N°15
*


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!! *  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*Pièce jointe 30995
_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*Pièce jointe 30994
_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_*
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: 
Pièce jointe 30983
_Ne lui demandez pas de se lever pour venir jusquà à la grille
ce chat a une rotule luxée et on peut imaginer  sa souffrance_*

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*Pièce jointe 30993
_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*

**


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

14) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 


15*) Mâle 5 mois roux tabby sociable* *SORTANT DES DEMAIN* 
 :: *Coryza + anorexie*  :: 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

Merci Faraday pour votre don généreux. J'espère que cela permettra à une association de prendre en charge le petit blessé qui souffre en cage depuis des semaines. Un chat qui souffre ne supporte pas qu'on l'approche, même le plus doux. On imagine sa souffrance et sa détresse.
Merci à Pattoune's Gang pour la sortie des 2 rouquinous qui vont ainsi continuer leur parcours ensemble.
Regardez les photos : ce sont tous de jolis chats câlinous qui attendent qu'on leur tende la main. Qui leur donnera leur chance ?
Je rajoute 30 à mon don pour l'ensemble de la liste. Qui suit ?

----------


## TROCA

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

80  (TROCA) en priorité pour les urgences dont 30 pour le 3  avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3  avec reçu**
20  (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
100  (Faraday) pour le 3 sans reçu
*
 *TOTAL : 250 *

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour ma part je ne pourrais pas vous aider cette semaine voir plus à cause des frais hospi de KENJI.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une nouvelle URGENCE endroit 2, je mets la liste à jour.

J'aurai pu le prendre en charge mais on peut pas tout faire !

----------


## co92

L'urgence c'est lui : "*mâle 5 mois roux tabby sociable coryza + anorexie*"

Il peut sortir dès demain mardi et ca tombe bien, j'y vais mardi ... je peux sortir le chat en urgence et l'amener en RP ou sur Paris.

Co

----------


## TROCA

Beaucoup d'urgences 7 en tout le 3 (luxation de le rotule), les 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14 (coryza) et le babichou 15 en extrême urgence (coryza+anorexie).
Des associations pour les prendre en charge avant que leur état ne dégénère. Certains sont là depuis des semaines. Ils ne peuvent attendre d'avantage. Qui fera  un don pour eux, qui proposera un accueil, afin d'aider les associations à les sortir.
 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *POUR EUX* !

----------


## SarahC

Une autre urgence à prévoir...

Une chatte trico à la queue coupée, qui semble avoir des soucis de tain arrière.

Bref, urgences sur urgences.

Qd vous les intégrez, ce serait bien de les numéroter, ça ne mange pas de pain.

Sinon, Co92, des pistes pour la sorties des rouquins?

Car si piste, ça peut aider la trico en urgence.....

Et si ton co-voit à l'endroit 2 est tjs d'actualité, ça peut aider ce rouquin de 5 mois.

----------


## TROCA

Pratiquement que des urgences . Parmi, eux des anciens en plus d'être blessés ou malades . *CA URGE POUR EUX !*
Qui donnera sa chance au 3 , blessé, probablement tombé d'une fenêtre et auquel personne ne s'intéresse ? Ce pauvre petit père n'a pas eu de chance jusqu'à présent . Alors qui lui redonnera espoir en l'humain ?

----------


## co92

Oui je vais à la fourrière 2 mardi matin, je confirme, c'est du sûr et certain ! Donc il ne me "manque" plus que l'adresse où déposer ce bibou mardi soit dans la pause déjeuner, soit en fin de journée ou soirée (je peux le garder qq heures à la maison mais j'ai des minous en coryza +++).

Par contre pour le moment aucune piste de covoit pour sortir les rouquins 5 et 6 de la fourrière 1. L'idéal serait qu'ils sortent soit mardi, soit mercredi ....

Co

PS : est ce que je peux avoir en MP les n° de registre des deux minous de la fourrière 1 pour les réserver ce matin ?

----------


## sydney21

> Qui donnera sa chance au 3 , blessé, probablement tombé d'une fenêtre et auquel personne ne s'intéresse ? Ce pauvre petit père n'a pas eu de chance jusqu'à présent . Alors qui lui redonera espoir en l'humain ?


Si tu te réfères à mon message il y avait une erreur  :: , le chat défenestré c'était la minette aux orteils cassés, sortie samedi.

----------


## SarahC

> Oui je vais à la fourrière 2 mardi matin, je confirme, c'est du sûr et certain ! Donc il ne me "manque" plus que l'adresse où déposer ce bibou mardi soit dans la pause déjeuner, soit en fin de journée ou soirée (je peux le garder qq heures à la maison mais j'ai des minous en coryza +++).
> 
> Par contre pour le moment aucune piste de covoit pour sortir les rouquins 5 et 6 de la fourrière 1. L'idéal serait qu'ils sortent soit mardi, soit mercredi ....
> 
> Co
> 
> PS : est ce que je peux avoir en MP les n° de registre des deux minous de la fourrière 1 pour les réserver ce matin ?


Tu as tout eu par mail hier, ainsi que Shany.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque     mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas  clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les     consignes données)

_*UN NOUVEAU ENDROIT 2 le minou est à sortir en urgence N°15
*


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!! *  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*Pièce jointe 30995
_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*Pièce jointe 30994
_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_*
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: 
Pièce jointe 30983
_Ne lui demandez pas de se lever pour venir jusquà à la grille
ce chat a une rotule luxée et on peut imaginer  sa souffrance_*

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*Pièce jointe 30993
_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*


**16) Femelle, 8-9 ans, tricolore, sociable*
 ::  *Queue coupée, pertes d'équilibre, tremble fréquemment, sortante de suite*  :: _
A passé une radio qui n'a rien révélé. Problème neurologique ?

_ 


*

ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

14) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 


15*) Mâle 5 mois roux tabby sociable*
 :: * Coryza + anorexi**e, sortant dès demain*  :: 

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

_
A l'avenir qd vous collez des photos, prenez Servimg (j'ai envoyé un mail ds ce sens ce WE), j'ai pas que ça à foutre pendant mon boulot que de faire des copier/coller. 
Déjà que je me demande ce que moi je fous sur des SOS de RP, faites moi perdre du temps, j'adore! 
J'ai déjà dit que les téléchargements via Rescue étaient de la daube qd on citait, tant pis, je ne remets pas les photos.
Ca me m'amuse pas de perdre du temps, si qqn a envie de s'amuser à mettre les anciennes photos, ne vous gênez pas, pour moi c'est NIET!
Ca c'est sûr "fichier joint" ça a de la gueule.... Tant pis, pas de photo, et ne pas espérer que les gens clique sur "fichier joint..."_

----------


## Rinou

Il y a une erreur : la minette tricolore n° 16 est à l'endroit 1.

----------


## SarahC

> Il y a une erreur : la minette tricolore n° 16 est à l'endroit 1.


Oui merci mais là je suis au boulot, pr des messages de ce type un MP suffit, il surchage inutilement le sujet. Comme ce message là, d'ailleurs, que je vais pas effacer car je me déconnecte et retourne en pause, car je n'en ai pas eue. Bonne semaine à tous.

----------


## fina_flora

> *qui pourrait l'accueillir en longue durée?
> *





> L'urgence c'est lui : "*mâle 5 mois roux tabby sociable coryza + anorexie*"
> 
> Il peut sortir dès demain mardi et ca tombe bien, j'y vais mardi ... je peux sortir le chat en urgence et l'amener en RP ou sur Paris.
> 
> Co


flokelo, tu le prendrais en quarantaine + soins?
si oui, combien de temps?

----------


## co92

> Tu as tout eu par mail hier, ainsi que Shany.


Scuzzi, c'était parti en spam ... les filtres anti spams ont des critères fort bizarres !!!

Ca y est j'ai réservé les deux chats. Ils s'étaient "invités" chez une dame par la chattière, elle ne pouvait pas les garder. Ils sont ensemble en grand box et adorent la pâtée ... on les sortira mercredi au + tard (si d'ici là quelqu'un passait par la fourrière 1, je ne suis pas opposée à un covoit qui avancerait un peu les chats vers le sud RP ...  ::  ).

Et je rappelle que je passe demain mardi matin à la fourrière 2 ... et que je dispose de plusieurs boites de transport !!!


Co

----------


## TROCA

2 urgences supplémentaires : la 16 pauvre petite misère tricolore et la 17 encore une minette anorexique (coryza +ulcères dans la bouche)

Il faut qu'ils puissent sortir sans tarder pour pouvoir être soignés, sans oublier le blessé n°3 qui attend depuis des semaines et nécessite aussi des soins hors fourrière.
Un début de piste pour le petit 15 via Flokelo ?  Un espoir pour lui ?

----------


## fina_flora

bon, je retourne à SOS mains demain
je saurais alors si je peux conduire
donc je promets rien, mais bon à voir pour la sortie de l'endroit 1

----------


## TROCA

9 URGENCES et aucune proposition sauf pour le 15 ! Le délai c'est demain mardi pour ces chats et cela urge pour les plus anciens qui n'auront sans doute pas droit à un autre tour sur les listes.
Personne pour proposer un don, un accueil , un covoiturage , un signe d'intérêt pour ces petites vies menacées. Nous sommes leur dernière chance.
Alors reformons la chaine qui a permis la semaine dernière d'en sauver . Certaines ne peuvent pas être au RV cette semaine, alors qui prendra le relai cette semaine ? Toute aide est précieuse et chacun est un maillon essentiel de la chaine qui permet en mettant bout à bout toutes les propositions de pouvoir sauver des vies. Alors lancez-vous *MAINTENANT CAR DEMAIN IL RISQUE D' ETRE DEFINITIVEMENT TROP TARD POUR CERTAINS D' ENTRE EUX.*

----------


## sydney21

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

_*UN NOUVEAU ENDROIT 2 le minou est à sortir en urgence N°15
*


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*
_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*
_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_*
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: 

_Ne lui demandez pas de se lever pour venir jusquà à la grille
ce chat a une rotule luxée et on peut imaginer sa souffrance_*

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*
_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*


**16) Femelle, 8-9 ans, tricolore, sociable*
 ::  *Queue coupée, pertes d'équilibre, tremble fréquemment, sortante de suite*  :: _
A passé une radio qui n'a rien révélé. Problème neurologique ?

_ 


*

ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

14) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 


15*) Mâle 5 mois roux tabby sociable*
 :: * Coryza + anorexi**e, sortant dès demain*  :: 

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

_
_

----------


## anne moisson

je rajoute 30€ pour la 16) F 8-9 ans tricolore sans reçu  ::

----------


## sydney21

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

80 € (TROCA) en priorité pour les urgences dont 30€ pour le 3 avec reçu
50 € (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
20 € (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
100 € (Faraday) pour le 3 sans reçu
30 € (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu

**TOTAL : 280 €*

----------


## mirabelle94

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

80 € (TROCA) en priorité pour les urgences dont 30€ pour le 3 avec reçu
50 € (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
20 € (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
100 € (Faraday) pour le 3 sans reçu
30 € (Anne Moisson)** pour la 16 sans reçu
30 € (Mirabelle94)* *avec ou sans  reçu** le 3 et la 16 ayant déjà des dons je verse de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4.
**TOTAL : 310 €*

----------


## TROCA

> *Oui je peux m'arranger pour quarantaine et soins si FALD.
> J'ai une fa qui peut prendre le noir et blanc blessé (luxation rotule)après quarantaine mais je n'aurai pas de place pour les 2.
> 
> Besoin de dons par contre pour les soins car j'ai 4 chats en attente de stérilisation faute de finances.
> *


Ce serait super Flokelo, le blessé a des dons.

----------


## Muriel P

Super ! Donc, pour sauver 2 de ces chats en urgence, il faut à flokelo : 
-1 FALD pour le chaton n°15
-1 FA de quarantaine pour le n°3 (un ancien !) 

HELP !!!  :: 

Et on continue les dons pour aider aux prises en charge des soins !! 

Je rajoute 20 sans reçu 
*PROMESSES DE DONS:

80  (TROCA) en priorité pour les urgences dont 30 pour le 3 avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
20  (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
100  (Faraday) pour le 3 sans reçu
30  (Anne Moisson)** pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *avec ou sans  reçu** le 3 et la 16 ayant déjà des dons je verse de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4.
**20  (Muriel P) sans reçu**

TOTAL : 330 * 

*QUI SUIT ???*

----------


## sydney21

> *Besoin de dons par contre pour les soins car j'ai 4 chats en attente de stérilisation faute de finances.
> *


Il y a 200 € de dons pour le n°3, c'est déjà un bon atout pour le faire sortir...

----------


## fina_flora

> *PROMESSES DE DONS:
> 
> 80  (TROCA) en priorité pour les urgences dont 30 pour le 3 avec reçu
> 50  (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
> 20  (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
> 100  (Faraday) pour le 3 sans reçu
> 30  (Anne Moisson)** pour la 16 sans reçu
> 30  (Mirabelle94)* *avec ou sans  reçu** le 3 et la 16 ayant déjà des dons je verse de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4.
> **TOTAL : 310 *


250 euros pour le 3

----------


## momo

Je compte 200e comme Sydney.

----------


## Faraday

Je rajoute 30 euros pour les urgences...

----------


## Faraday

... et toujours sans reçu !

----------


## sydney21

> 250 euros pour le 3



TROCA donne 30 euros pour le 3, le reste de son don va à d'autres chats, donc 200 € pour le 3.

----------


## sydney21

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

80  (TROCA) avec reçu (30  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
50  (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
20  (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
130  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 30  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94) avec ou sans reçu(le 3 et la 16 ayant déjà des dons je verse de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4)
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu

**TOTAL : 360 *

----------


## Gaston

*RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*Gaston (91) : * Pour un ou deux chats

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):*    pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 

*Longue durée:
*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Le N° 15 a trouvé une solution en direct

_
_

----------


## sydney21

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

_

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*
_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*
_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_*
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: 

_Ne lui demandez pas de se lever pour venir jusquà à la grille
ce chat a une rotule luxée et on peut imaginer sa souffrance_*

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*
_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*


**16) Femelle, 8-9 ans, tricolore, sociable*
 ::  *Queue coupée, pertes d'équilibre, tremble fréquemment, sortante de suite*  :: _
A passé une radio qui n'a rien révélé. Problème neurologique ?

_ 


*

ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

14) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 


*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

_
_

----------


## TROCA

> Le N° 15 a trouvé une solution en direct
> 
> _
> _


Super. Quel soulagement pour lui . *Il reste 8 urgences 3-16-9-10-12-13-14 et 17.*  :: *POUR EUX*

----------


## TROCA

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

100 € (TROCA) avec reçu (30 € pour le 3, 70 € pour les autres urgences)
50 € (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
20 € (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
130 € (Faraday) sans reçu (100 € pour le 3, 30 € pour d'autres urgences)
30 € (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30 € (Mirabelle94) avec ou sans reçu(le 3 et la 16 ayant déjà des dons je verse de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4)
20 € (Muriel P) sans reçu

**TOTAL : 380 €*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Handi'cats n a ni place , ni les finances pour sortir la petite tricolore N°16: je rappelle que c'est une petite structure qui a  sorti  de nombreux chats de fourrière depuis plusieurs mois; des chats fiv, ataxiques ou blessés dont personne ne voulait.
Nous avons réussi à lui trouver une place mais il faut des dons pour que Handi' cats puisse assurer sa prise en charge
Nous comptons particulièrement sur votre générosité pour pouvoir la sortir.
Suivant les soins à prévoir, un appel à dons spécifique sera lancé

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Il y a une erreur : la minette tricolore n° 16 est à l'endroit 1.


Non la 16 est bien à l'endroit 1, pas d'erreur.

----------


## mariecaro

j'ai fait un don de 10e pour un chat malade mais je n'en vois pas la trace çà peut etre fait par paypal avec reçu pour un qui a besoin de soins!!merci à vous!!!

----------


## banzai

*16) Femelle, 8-9 ans, tricolore, sociable
*** *Queue coupée, pertes d'équilibre, tremble fréquemment, sortante de suite*  :: 
_A passé une radio qui n'a rien révélé. Problème neurologique ?_


je me trompe ou elle est très petite ? _pas de bilan sanguin ????? le bas de sa caisse est arrondie c'est pas ça qui lui fait perdre l'équilibre ??
LA VUE EST BONNE ? il est très urgent d'avoir des dons pour qu'elle sorte cette loutte ou je donne pas chère de sa petite vie

_*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable
* *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain* _
calicivirus , très certainement , a sortir d'urgence pour soin sinon complication pulmonaire et sera retrouvé morte un beau matin , petite mère
dons primordiaux aussi mais peu couteux_

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

*Personne pour cette urgence? Elle est sociable... Je rappelle que CO92 fait une sortie fourrière de ce même endroit demain; elle pourrait profiter du voyage*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

_
_

----------


## chatperlipopette

La liste de l'endroit 2 vient de tomber, je la mets.

----------


## Faraday

Merci Flokelo pour le minou 3, c'est un grand soulagement !

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

_

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*
_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*_

Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_*
**
4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*
_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*


**16) Femelle, 8-9 ans, tricolore, sociable*
 ::  *Queue coupée, pertes d'équilibre, tremble fréquemment, sortante de suite*  :: _
A passé une radio qui n'a rien révélé. Problème neurologique ?

_ 


*
**A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 23 MARS
**
ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable
Coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

La 14 n'est plus sur la liste*

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an trico sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif

23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable sortante le 24/03
**Fracture du bassin 


**24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

_
_

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci mariecaro et Lusiole

PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) avec reçu (30  pour le 3, 70  pour les autres urgences)
50  (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
20  (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
130  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 30  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94) avec ou sans reçu(le 3 et la 16 ayant déjà des dons je verse de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4)
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible avec reçu
15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu ?

**TOTAL : 405 *

----------


## Lusiole

> Handi'cats n a ni place , ni les finances pour sortir la petite tricolore N°16: je rappelle que c'est une petite structure qui a  sorti  de nombreux chats de fourrière depuis plusieurs mois; des chats fiv, ataxiques ou blessés dont personne ne voulait.
> Nous avons réussi à lui trouver une place mais il faut des dons pour que Handi' cats puisse assurer sa prise en charge
> Nous comptons particulièrement sur votre générosité pour pouvoir la sortir.
> Suivant les soins à prévoir, un appel à dons spécifique sera lancé


Je commence avec 15 euros pour Handicats.
Je fais également Paris-St Dizier en train vendredi soir (17h35).

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*Gaston (91) : * Pour un ou deux chats
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):*    pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 

*Longue durée:
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je commence avec 15 euros pour Handicats.
> Je fais également Paris-St Dizier en train vendredi soir (17h35).


Je rajoute ton don au récap et je t'envoies le lien pour le co voit

----------


## odycee

Quelle frustration de ne pas pouvoir aider plus ... mais malheureusement ma proposition reste la même qu'il y a quelques semaines....FA très temporaire dans les Landes, puisque j'ai régulièrement des déplacements pro..mais les Landes c'est loin... 
Donc si par bonheur quelqu’un dans le SUD OUEST se manifeste je peux faire FA quarantaine ou FA transit....libre dès aujourd'hui jusqu'au 18 Avril..
J'ai pas bcp d'espoir mais on ne sait jamais...
Courage !!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je te rajoute au récap quand même desfois qu'une assoc dans ton coin se propose.

----------


## Coxigrue

Mercredi en milieu de matinée, je peux faire une sortie fourrière de l'endroit 1. Je serai dispo jusqu'en milieu d'après-midi. J'ai 2 boites.
Qui veut bien m'envoyer le lien pour le covoit ? merci

----------


## sydney21

> Qui veut bien m'envoyer le lien pour le covoit ? merci


lien envoyé

----------


## mirabelle94

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) avec reçu (30  pour le 3, 70  pour les autres urgences)
50  (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
20  (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
130  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 30  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94) avec ou sans reçu  (de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4)
15 * *(Mirabelle94) pour la 16 avec ou sans reçu*
*20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible avec reçu
15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu ?

**TOTAL : 420 *

----------


## SarahC

Edit, j'ai refait un fichier global pr capter anciens/nouveaux av évolution de caractère, etc.

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai fait un don de 10e pour un chat malade mais je n'en vois pas la trace çà peut etre fait par paypal avec reçu pour un qui a besoin de soins!!merci à vous!!!


Un nouveau don?
Car pr la semaine passée, ça arrive, je n'ai pas eu le temps de te faire le MP, navrée.

----------


## SarahC

Je remets donc moi-même les photos.........

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_

*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_

_
_*
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: 
_Ne lui demandez pas de se lever pour venir jusquà à la grille
ce chat a une rotule luxée et on peut imaginer  sa souffrance
_

*

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*
*

*

**16) Femelle, 8-9 ans, tricolore, sociable*
 ::  *Queue coupée, pertes d'équilibre, tremble fréquemment, sortante de suite*  :: _
A passé une radio qui n'a rien révélé. Problème neurologique ?

_  


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  ::  *

ENDROIT N°2* : 


*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable
Coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

La 14 n'est plus sur la liste*

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an trico sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif

23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable sortante le 24/03
**Fracture du bassin 


**24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lady92

Qu est devenue la 14?  sortie par ailleurs ou...  ::

----------


## sydney21

*RECAP DES CHATS SORTANTS*
*
5) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
6) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
**5 et 6 sont ensemble**


*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je ne sais pas, elle n'est plus notée.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le 4 je l'avais enlevé car Flokelo le réserve.

----------


## sydney21

le 3 tu veux dire ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

oui exact

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*Gaston (91) : * Pour un ou deux chats
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):*    pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 

*Longue durée:
*

----------


## sydney21

*RECAP DES CHATS SORTANTS
**
**ENDROIT 1

**3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif* *(flokelo)
*Luxation de la rotule 
*
5) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable (co92)
6) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable (co92)
5 et 6 sont ensemble**

*

----------


## SarahC

> Le 4 je l'avais enlevé car Flokelo le réserve.


Sortie organisée? Direction de la FA? Coordonnées? 
Faudra qu'on fasse un récap av ttes les infos comme semaine passée.

----------


## SarahC

Alexandra (80) se propose pour une FA moyenne à longue durée sur Amiens, si jamais. 
Pour un chat ou chaton.

----------


## fina_flora

> Sortie organisée? Direction de la FA? Coordonnées? 
> Faudra qu'on fasse un récap av ttes les infos comme semaine passée.


Coxigrue, mercredi je crois
moi, j'attends de voir mardi, mais de toute manière, dans le meilleur des cas, ce serait endroit 1 vers Palaiseau sans détour (à cause de ma main)

----------


## fina_flora

> *tu peux m'envoyer le formulaire ? ca permettrait que je puisse sortir le roux.*


tu parles du 24?
le 15 n'est plus sur la liste

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le 15 a été réservé donc n'est plus sur la liste.

----------


## Nayade

edit

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_

*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_

_
_*
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: 
_Ne lui demandez pas de se lever pour venir jusquà à la grille
ce chat a une rotule luxée et on peut imaginer  sa souffrance
_

*

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*
*

*

**16) Femelle, 8-9 ans, tricolore, sociable*
 ::  *Queue coupée, pertes d'équilibre, tremble fréquemment, sortante de suite*  :: _
A passé une radio qui n'a rien révélé. Problème neurologique ?

_  


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  ::  *

ENDROIT N°2* : 


*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable
Coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an trico sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif

23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable sortante le 24/03
**Fracture du bassin 


**24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*Gaston (91) : * Pour un ou deux chats
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):*    pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 

*Longue durée:
**alexandra ( 80 ) :*pour un chat ou chaton moyenne à longue durée

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci minichina

PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) avec reçu (30  pour le 3, 70  pour les autres urgences)
50  (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
20  (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
130  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 30  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94) avec ou sans reçu  (de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4)
15 * *(Mirabelle94) pour la 16 avec ou sans reçu*
*20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible avec reçu
15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu ? Sachant que Handicat's ne peut en délivrer
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu

**TOTAL : 440 *

----------


## Fleur-de-Lupin

Bonsoir,
Des solutions pour le 3 et le 16?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le 3 va sortir sous Flokelo et la 16 peut être sous Handicat's si dons suffisants pour parer à ses soins.

----------


## Fée des chats

20 euro (sans reçu) pour la 16

----------


## chatperlipopette

Flokelo : fais un mail à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com pour ta demande.

----------


## chatperlipopette

La minette N°16 a 80 euros de dons.

----------


## Belette 18

Pour la minette n° 16, il faudrait faire une prise de sang.
Lorsqu'il faisait des crises d'urémie sévères, mon chat tremblait et avait tendance à perdre l'équilibre (problèmes neurologiques induits par l'excès d'urée dans le sang).
Merci pour elle en tout cas !

----------


## SarahC

Puisqu'il m'appartient de repartir les dons en fin de sujet je vais rappeler que certains chats ont 0. Je comprends votre envie de cibler ms à la fin tout sera réparti sur factures ds la quinzaine à venir av photos et nouvelles. Ce soir je clôture semaine 10, pas de photos et nouvelles au minimum (factures ca peut ne pas etre arrivé), ma foi j'interpreterai cela co pas besoin d'aide. Il faut respecter et les donateurs et les lecteurs. Dc ds un souci d'equité, on ne sauve pas qu'une couleur, qu'une race, que des bb, et les dons seront faits en fonction de vos choix ms pas tjs de façon parfaite, mettez vs à ma place et de celle des chats av rien. Je ferai tjs une répartition équitable, croyez moi. Je ne suis pas là ce matin. Ma présence n'est pas indispensable. Merci à tous.

----------


## TROCA

Dans la nouvelle liste pour l'endroit n°2 il y a une chatte blessée et une femelle devenue potentiellement gestante. Donc de nouvelles urgences.
Je modifie donc la répartition de mon don en l'affectant à toutes les urgences en fonction des soins à apporter.

----------


## TROCA

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

120 € (TROCA) pour les urgencesselon les besoins  avec reçu 
50 € (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
20 € (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
130 € (Faraday) sans reçu (100 € pour le 3, 30 € pour d'autres urgences)
30 € (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30 € (Mirabelle94) avec ou sans reçu  (de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4)
15€ * *(Mirabelle94) pour la 16 avec ou sans reçu*
*20 € (Muriel P) sans reçu
10 € ( mariecaro ) paypal possible avec reçu
15 € ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu ? Sachant que Handicat's ne peut en délivrer
20 € ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu

**TOTAL : 460 €*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une fracture du bassin ! Elle doit souffrir autant que le minou avec sa rotule  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_

*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_

_
_*
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: 
_Ne lui demandez pas de se lever pour venir jusquà à la grille
ce chat a une rotule luxée et on peut imaginer  sa souffrance
_

*

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*
*





 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  ::  *

ENDROIT N°2* : 


*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable
Coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an trico sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif

23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable sortante le 24/03
**Fracture du bassin 


**24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ils vont tous être condamnés c'est ça ? 

Je rapelle que la liste 1 n'est pas complète......N'y a t'il pas assez de choix déjà ?

----------


## Faraday

SarahC, pour ma part, répartissez au mieux ma somme pour ces minous dont la souffrance mentale et physique est insupportable, vous avez l'expérience, donc ma confiance... Merci pour eux !

----------


## TROCA

Piste confirmée pour le 3 et la 16 ? Que manque-t-il pour concrétiser ?
Il faut avancer pour toutes les autres urgences . Il y a des chats qui souffrent . Ne les laissons pas tomber. Faisons une nouvelle fois un pied- de- nez à la mort programmée, mais pour cela il faut reformer la chaine de solidarité qui a fait ses preuves la semaine dernière encore. Et il faut du sang neuf afin de décharger un peu les personnes qui sont au RV toutes les semaines et ont déjà repoussé leurs limites maintes fois pour faire une place à ces laissés pour compte de fourrière, ne laissant parler que leur coeur. Alors si vous pouvez accueillir un de ces délaissés, ou faire un don pour eux c'est maintenant !

----------


## TanjaK

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

120 € (TROCA) pour les urgencesselon les besoins  avec reçu 
50 € (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
20 € (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
130 € (Faraday) sans reçu (100 € pour le 3, 30 € pour d'autres urgences)
30 € (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30 € (Mirabelle94) avec ou sans reçu  (de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4)
15€ * *(Mirabelle94) pour la 16 avec ou sans reçu*
*20 € (Muriel P) sans reçu
10 € ( mariecaro ) paypal possible avec reçu
15 € ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu ? Sachant que Handicat's ne peut en délivrer
20 € ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
**20 € ( TanjaK ) avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 480 €*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Que manque t'il ??? Alors.....

Pour le 3, ben moi j'ai pas eu écho qu'il était bien réservé donc......
Pour la 16, seule Handicat's (calymone ) peut nous en dire plus.

Voilà où on en est donc à rien.

----------


## sydney21

Plein de chats sympas, qui méritent leur chance, malheureusement ce sont toujours les mêmes assos qui se proposent et les adoptions des chats des semaines précédentes ne vont pas aussi vite que cette nouvelle liste qui tombe chaque semaine....

*HELP POUR TOUS CES LOULOUS !!!*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

La 16 est réservée et handicats compte sur vous pour l aider financièrement suivant les soins à apporter
on essaie de la sortir demain matin avec les 2 rouquins de co92
pour le 3 on attend des nouvelles de flokelo voir si réservé ou non

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP DES CHATS SORTANTS
**
**ENDROIT 1

**3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif* *(flokelo)* *On attend confirmation !!!
*Luxation de la rotule 
*
5) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable (co92)
6) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable (co92)
5 et 6 sont ensemble

**16) Femelle trico 8/9 ans** ( Handicat's )*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE MARDI 20 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_

*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_

_
_*
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
Attente d'infos sortie, il reste sur la liste dans ce sens pour le moment. 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: 
_Ne lui demandez pas de se lever pour venir jusquà à la grille
ce chat a une rotule luxée et on peut imaginer  sa souffrance
_

*

4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*
*





 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  ::  *

ENDROIT N°2* : 


*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable
Coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an trico sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif

23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable sortante le 24/03
**Fracture du bassin 


**24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

_
La nouvelle liste de l'endroit 1 devrait tomber ce jour, et devra tomber  par la même occasion la mise à jour des chats, réservés, ou non, avant  passage du jour du véto.
Tout le monde est réservé? 
_

----------


## TROCA

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*  ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*
 ::  *23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable sortante le 24/03* *Fracture du bassin* 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *POUR  CES 2 CHATTES !*
Ce sont des sociables . L'une ne mange pas (ulcères langue dus au coryza) ; elle ne tiendra pas longtemps si on ne la sort pas pour la soigner! L'autre est blessée et doit souffrir . Aidons-les à sortir de là. *N'attendons pas qu'il soit trop tard pour les sauver !*

----------


## TROCA

> Le 3 est réservé.
> j'attends les formulaires FA car pour en sortir, s'il y a des fa, ca serait bien de communiquer les formulaires (demande faite par mail).


Merci Flokelo pour ce petit père.

----------


## Faraday

Le 3 était depuis combien de temps dans cette fourrière ?

----------


## TROCA

*ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_

*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_

_
_*
4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*
*




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  ::  *

ENDROIT N°2* : 


*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable
Coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an trico sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif

23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable sortante le 24/03
**Fracture du bassin 


**24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*

 ::  :: 


Il reste 18 chats à sauver :  3 sur la liste 1 qui va s'allonger dans la journée, et 15 sur la liste 2 dont 7 urgences (la 17 est très urgente car figurait déjà sur la précédente liste, et si elle ne peut plus s'alimenter elle ne pourra pas tenir plus longtemps). Qui aura pitié d'elle ?
Il y a des dons pour les urgeces pour donner un coup de pouce pour les soins.
La 23 doit aussi énormément souffrir avec son bassin fracturé. Encore une chute d'un balcon ?

----------


## TROCA

> Le 3 était depuis combien de temps dans cette fourrière ?


Je pense qu'on connaitra sa date d'entrée quand il sortira d'après le registre. Mail il est sur les listes depuis 2 semaines déjà .

----------


## fina_flora

> *RECAP DES CHATS SORTANTS
> **
> **ENDROIT 1
> 
> **3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif* *(flokelo)* *On attend confirmation !!!
> *Luxation de la rotule 
> *
> 5) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable (co92)
> 6) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable (co92)
> ...


je serais là bas demain, où doivent ils aller?
ceux de Co92, c'est Orsay, je pense qu'au pire Nayade pourrais venir jusque Palaiseau
Merci de me donner les nm de registre Co
mais les blessés, vers où vont ils?

----------


## TROCA

> je serais là bas demain, où doivent ils aller?
> ceux de Co92, c'est Orsay, je pense qu'au pire Nayade pourrais venir jusque Palaiseau
> Merci de me donner les nm de registre Co
> mais les blessés, vers où vont ils?


Peut-être envoyer un MP à Flokelo et Calymone ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Fina Flora
Normalement le covoit est en cours d organisation pour une sortie demain matin entre Chantil, Coxigrue et CO92

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Calymone est absente pour 2 jours
Les 2 blessés iront chez le vétérinaire directement dans le 93

----------


## banzai

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable
* *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

 :: *IL FAUT VRAIMENT LA SORTIR !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## fina_flora

> Calymone est absente pour 2 jours
> Les 2 blessés iront chez le vétérinaire directement dans le 93


vu avec Co92
je sors les 2 nôtres 
chantil77 et coxigrue se débrouillent entre elles pour le 93

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*ON RECHERCHE UN COVOIT VILLEMOMBLE/SAINT LAZARE DEMAIN MERCREDI (DIRECT EN RER E: 20mm) POUR ETRE vers 17/18H A SAINT LAZARE*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pas de nouveaux a l endroit 1 les anciens sont tous la. La 1 pete un plomb en cage.

----------


## Lady92

Voila une presque bonne nouvelle! 
Donc la liste est complete telle qu elle est avec les 18 loulous restants?

----------


## chatperlipopette

En enlevant le 3 oui.

----------


## TROCA

> Pas de nouveaux a l endroit 1 les anciens sont tous la. La 1 pete un plomb en cage.


Pas étonnant pour la 1, cela fait des semaines qu'elle est en cage.C'est une ancienne !
Rien de nouveau pour la pauvre petite 17. On risque de ne pas pouvoir la sauver si on attend trop longtemps.
Et pour la 23 au bassin fracturé ? 
Personne pour faire un don supplémentaire pour aider les associations à sortir les malades, les blessés et la gestante.

----------


## partenaire77

Si des chats (ou chiens) devaient partir dans le 78, je pourrais m'y rendre demain.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Flokelo il est prévu que le chat sorte demain matin il sera vers 11h- 11h30 je pense chez le véto à Villemomble

----------


## babe78

> Le 3 est réservé.
> j'attends les formulaires FA car pour en sortir, s'il y a des fa, ca serait bien de communiquer les formulaires (demande faite par mail).



c'est en cours, pas la peine d'être 10 à appeler les mêmes personnes

----------


## fina_flora

je rappel que dmercredi matin et mercredi après midi une personne se rends à l'endroit 1
donc des sorties sont possibles

----------


## Muriel P

Des propositions de FA pour ces chats SVP !!! FA de transit, de quarantaine et longue durée !! Ils sont encore très nombreux à n'avoir aucune solution !!  ::

----------


## SarahC

J'ai demandé une diff en masse double pr ce SOS et:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...OMENT-%28RP%29
Avec une variante de département entre les 2 SOS.
Ca évitera une double diff inutile.

----------


## SarahC

*ATTENTION!!!! La minette av fracture du bassin est indiquée en dysorexie! Dc mange à peine!!!!*


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_

*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_

*
4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*
*





 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 


*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable
 Coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 
*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an trico sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif

23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
** Fracture du bassin+ dysorexie! 
**Sortante samedi!* *

24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

120  (TROCA) pour les urgencesselon les besoins  avec reçu 
50  (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
20  (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
130  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 30  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94) avec ou sans reçu  (de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4)
15 * *(Mirabelle94) pour la 16 avec ou sans reçu*
*20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible avec reçu
15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu ? Sachant que Handicat's ne peut en délivrer
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
**20  ( TanjaK ) avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 480 *

----------


## mushroom

MPs envoyés aux départements.

----------


## Lady92

Plus aucune proposition?  rien de rien  ::

----------


## Nayade

Je fais Orsay (91) -> Mantes la jolie (78) jeudi en milieu d'après midi et le trajet retour tard dans la soirée. Le tout en voiture, donc si besoin je peux co-voiturer des chats.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je t envoie le lien pour le co voit demain car je suis avec mon tel. Merci de me le rapeller en mp si j oublie.

----------


## Nayade

J'avais déja lien je viens d'y mettre ma proposition de co-voit ^^

----------


## chatperlipopette

Super !

----------


## co92

Ce matin j'ai sorti la maman avec ses 2 fifilles. Ce sera Michoco et les bb Moka et Muesli. Les petites éternuent un peu, espérons que ca va s'arrêter à ce stade léger. Nous avons déjà 2 chats hospitalisés, demain nous en hospitalisons 2 autres (dont Milka et Suchard sortis il y a 2 semaines qui ne remontent pas leur coryza) ... ce serait bien si ca s'arrêtait.
Maman est très sympa, ses bb sont curieuses et joueuses. Tout ce petit monde part demain dans une FA sans autre chat où elles pourront s'ébattre en toute sécurité.
 

Bon courage aux blessé(e)s qui sortent demain et je leur souhaite de recouvrer une bonne santé rapidement. Et je pense très fort à tous ceux qui restent ... vite des solutions pour eux !!!

Co

----------


## Rinou

Pour les personnes qui hésiteraient encore à se lancer en tant que FA, je rappelle que les chats suivants sont MEGA sociables et ne nécessitent aucun soin :




> *ENDROIT N°1* : 
> 
> *2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
> *_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
> _
> 
> _
> _*
> 4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
> ...


Tout ce qu'ils demandent ce sont des câlins. Quand vous les prenez dans les bras, ils frottent leur tête contre votre visage, ce sont des crèmes !
Vraiment, ce sont des chats idéaux pour se lancer !
Il ne faut pas oublier non plus que ce sont des anciens. Ca signifie que ca fait déjà plusieurs semaines qu'ils sont en fourrière et qu'ils ne les garderont pas indéfiniment voyant que personne ne s'intéresse à eux ...

Quand à la minette n°1, elle était juste timide quand nous l'avons vu.
Maintenant elle commence à pêter un câble d'être là-bas. Je crains alors qu'elle soit "reclassée" en tant que sauvage et qu'on ne la revoit plus ...

----------


## sab_

Si ça peut aider, je vais vers reims samedi (départ du 28, nogent-le-roi, passage en rp).

----------


## TROCA

::  ::  ::  ::  *POUR LA 23  (fracture du bassin + ne s'alimente presque plus) et POUR LA 17 (coryza +anorexie) . Ce sont des sociables .
*
Cela devient *URGENTISSIME* pour elles. 

Il reste encore trop de chats sans aucune piste parmi lesquels des chats malades (coryza), une femelle gestante qu'il faut sortir avant qu'elle ne fasse ses BB. Il y des babichous de 5 mois, de jeunes chats, des sociables, des juste un peu craintifs dans un contexte fourrière, des chats ne nécessitant pas de soins .
Qui se proposera pour les aider à sortir de leur prison ?

Merci CO92 pour avoir pris en charge cette maman et ses BB . Trop mignons . Quelle belle récompense que ces photos de ces minous sortis d'affaire. Un encouragement pour ceux qui hésitent à se lancer dans l'aventure.

----------


## mirabelle94

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

120  (TROCA) pour les urgencesselon les besoins  avec reçu 
50  (Lorris) pour le 3 avec reçu**
20  (Ibis) pour le 3 avec reçu
130  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 30  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94) avec ou sans reçu  (de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4)
15 * *(Mirabelle94) pour la 16 avec ou sans reçu*
*35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23 avec ou sans reçu* ( la malheureuse va se lasser mourir , elle doit souffrir horriblement  ::  
*20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible avec reçu
15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu ? Sachant que Handicat's ne peut en délivrer
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
**20  ( TanjaK ) avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 515 *

----------


## sydney21

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*ATTENTION!!!! La minette av fracture du bassin est indiquée en dysorexie! Dc mange à peine!!!!*


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_

*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_

*
4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*
*





 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 


*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable
 Coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 
*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an trico sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif

23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
** Fracture du bassin+ dysorexie! 
**Sortante samedi!* *

24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*PAS UN SEUL CHAT RÉSERVÉ A L ENDROIT 2. ILS SONT 15 DONT LA MOITIE SONT DES "ANCIENS"

2 TRÈS GROSSES URGENCES: 17 et 23 (2 chats sociables), UNE MAMAN GESTANTE, ET DES PETITS DE 5 A 10 MOIS....
LA FOURRIÈRE N A PAS DES MURS EXTENSIBLES ET LA TRÈS CLAIREMENT C'EST LEUR DERNIÈRE CHANCE*

*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS
* :: *ILS N ONT QUE VOUS POUR LES SAUVER* ::

----------


## TROCA

Si nous ne les sortons pas ces 2 chattes (les 17 et 23) qui ne s'alimentent plus et sont malade pour l'une , blessée pour l'autre, vont être retrouvées mortes dans leur box. Allons-nous les laisser partir sans rien faire ? Elles sont sociables; il y a des dons pour les urgences. Alors SVP quelqu'un pour les sortir par pité avant qu'il ne soit trop tard !
*
C' EST LEUR DERNIERE CHANCE* !

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Si ça peut aider, je vais vers reims samedi (départ du 28, nogent-le-roi, passage en rp).


Je t'envoie le lien du co voit

----------


## Gaston

Il y a actuellement 6 visiteurs sur ce post, lancez vous inscrivez vous sur ce site et devenez Famille d'Accueuil, vous pouvez sauver une petite vie et découvrir la joie de voir cette petite vie retrouver un foyer.


N'ayez pas peur de l'inconnue, nous FA confirmées saurons vous accompagner et le chat ne restera pas sur vos bras car je suppose que c'est la crainte de se voir imposer un chat pour plusieurs mois voir années qui vous arrête .............. 

Non, les assos de ces sauvetages sont toujours là pour vous aider

*VENEZ NOUS REJOINDRE CES PETITS ONT BESOIN DE VOUS*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Quand à la minette n°1, elle était juste timide quand nous l'avons vu.
> Maintenant elle commence à pêter un câble d'être là-bas. Je crains alors qu'elle soit "reclassée" en tant que sauvage et qu'on ne la revoit plus ...


Ca vous pouvez en être sur !

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci de me dire en MP si on vous a contacté et si ce récap est encore à jour.


RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*Gaston (91) : * Pour un ou deux chats
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):*    pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 

*Longue durée:
**alexandra ( 80 ) :*pour un chat ou chaton moyenne à longue durée

----------


## chatperlipopette

OK merci aux FA potentielles du recap de me dire en MP ( pour ne pas polluer le post qui fait déjà 15 pages et qui pourrait décourager les nouveaux lecteurs ) si celle ci sont encore dispo pour ce SOS.

----------


## banzai

*23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable* 
* Fracture du bassin+ dysorexie! 
Sortante samedi!* 

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable
* *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

*certainement la meme chose !! une piqure convénia , tolfédine +20 jours d'antibio et elles mourront pas ,à tous cassés 40€ visite véto et médocs j'ai la tolfédine et antibio pour le début traitement sur 94*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ATTENTION!!!! La minette av fracture du bassin est indiquée en dysorexie! Dc mange à peine!!!!

Les anciens ne feront pas un troisième tour !*


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*DES ANCIENS* *

1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_

*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_

*
4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*
*





 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable
 Coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX 
*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an trico sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif

23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
** Fracture du bassin+ dysorexie! 
**Sortante samedi!* *

24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Gaston

> *Merci de me dire en MP si on vous a contacté et si ce récap est encore à jour.
> 
> 
> RECAP FA: 
> 
> *(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)
> 
> *Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
> *Gaston (91) :* Pour un ou deux chats (si besoin peu dépasser les 15 jours de quarantaine)
> ...


Aucun contact pour le moment

----------


## sydney21

Babe78 et Flokelo, vous envisageriez d'en prendre un ? Si oui lequel ?

----------


## sydney21

peut-on savoir si 7 et 8 sont ensemble ? Et 9 et 10 ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui le 11 est un ancien.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> peut-on savoir si 7 et 8 sont ensemble ? Et 9 et 10 ?


Non personne n'est ensemble. Mais à faire confirmer au cas où car j'aurai pensé que si.

----------


## fina_flora

> *23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable* 
> * Fracture du bassin+ dysorexie! 
> Sortante samedi!* 
> 
> *17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable
> * *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain* 
> 
> *certainement la meme chose !! une piqure convénia , tolfédine +20 jours d'antibio et elles mourront pas ,à tous cassés 40€ visite véto et médocs j'ai la tolfédine et antibio pour le début traitement sur 94*


tu les prendrais en quarantaine?

----------


## Faraday

Ce sont lesquels, les anciens ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

DE 1 A 13 inclus ce sont des anciens !!!!!! J'ai modifié sur la liste dans ce sens.

----------


## fina_flora

> DE 1 A 13 inclus ce sont des anciens !!!!!! J'ai modifié sur la liste dans ce sens.


1,2 et 4 peuvent sortir cette après midi car je vais à l'endroit 1

----------


## Faraday

Ce sont lesquels, les anciens ?

----------


## Faraday

Merci Chaperlipopette !

----------


## chatperlipopette

UNE OPPORTUNITE A NE PAS LAISSER PASSER !!!!!

 ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ATTENTION!!!! La minette av fracture du bassin est indiquée en dysorexie! Dc mange à peine!!!!

Les anciens ne feront pas un troisième tour !*


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : 

*DES ANCIENS QUI POURRAIENT SORTIR CET APREM SI QQUN LES RESERVE**

1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_

*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_

*
4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*
*





 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

Le 11 réservé par Flokelo

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX 
*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an trico sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif

23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
** Fracture du bassin+ dysorexie! 
**Sortante samedi!* *

24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## babe78

j'essaye de finaliser des solutions pour 2 4 et 23 mais rien de sûr à 100% pour l'instant

----------


## declor92

Bonjour,
Je suis nouvelle sur le site; je suis la personne qui s'est proposée pour le 2, la 4 et la 23. J'aurais également aimé sauvé la n° 1, petite victime de la bêtise humaine. Ne la laissez pas tomber. Une asso ne peut elle pas se proposer ? Une F.A. ne serait ce que pour 15 jours ? Un don pour aider l'asso ? Certes elle a peur sur la photo, mais le temps et la patience font des miracles. 
NE LA LAISSONS PAS TOMBER !!!

----------


## fina_flora

> Bonjour,
> Je suis nouvelle sur le site; je suis la personne qui s'est proposée pour le 2, la 4 et la 23. J'aurais également aimé sauvé la n° 1, petite victime de la bêtise humaine. Ne la laissez pas tomber. Une asso ne peut elle pas se proposer ? Une F.A. ne serait ce que pour 15 jours ? Un don pour aider l'asso ? Certes elle a peur sur la photo, mais le temps et la patience font des miracles. 
> NE LA LAISSONS PAS TOMBER !!!


les chats 2 et 4 viennent d'un endroit et le 23 d'un autre, tu as 2 pièces de quarantaines?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Bonjour,
> Je suis nouvelle sur le site; je suis la personne qui s'est proposée pour le 2, la 4 et la 23. J'aurais également aimé sauvé la n° 1, petite victime de la bêtise humaine. Ne la laissez pas tomber. Une asso ne peut elle pas se proposer ? Une F.A. ne serait ce que pour 15 jours ? Un don pour aider l'asso ? Certes elle a peur sur la photo, mais le temps et la patience font des miracles. 
> NE LA LAISSONS PAS TOMBER !!!


Sous la patte de l'espoir pour le 2, la 4 et la 23 ?

----------


## SarahC

> et pour alexandra, tu donnes suite ou elle reste disponible ?


Vous pouvez vois ce genre de choses par MP? Le SOS est bien assez lourd comme ça. 
Merci.

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour,
> Je suis nouvelle sur le site; je suis la personne qui s'est proposée pour le 2, la 4 et la 23. J'aurais également aimé sauvé la n° 1, petite victime de la bêtise humaine. Ne la laissez pas tomber. Une asso ne peut elle pas se proposer ? Une F.A. ne serait ce que pour 15 jours ? Un don pour aider l'asso ? Certes elle a peur sur la photo, mais le temps et la patience font des miracles. 
> NE LA LAISSONS PAS TOMBER !!!


Fina et Chatperlipopette, c'est bon, c'est fait, nous sommes en relation depuis le début du SOS.
Elle est également en relation av l'assoc et ne va pas pouvoir en prendre 25 non plus.

----------


## SarahC

Quelques rappels:

- Les formulaires FA et questions sont à transmettre à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com

- ZERO CO-VOITUREURS POUR LES DEUX ENDROITS POUR SAMEDI, VOIRE VENDREDI

- Il manque toujours des FA de quarantaine et des FA longue durée pour je ne sais combien de chats.

- Outre le blessé, qui sort ce jour, la minette avec bassin fracturé, il y a une minette de 10 mois, qui ne mange plus, signalée en urgence depuis lundi.....

- Pour l'organisation des co-voit, elle se fait de façon conjointe, et il existe un lien Doodle pour que les participants puissent compléter.
Je rappelle que sans infos sur les destinations, nous ne pouvons rien organiser. Et on ne sort pas un chat, on bosse tous ensemble pour sauver tout le monde.
Les considérations humaines ne sont pas mon problème, je ne suis là que pour les chats.

- Enfin, concernant les anciens sujets, si on me lit, semaine 10, je clôture ce WE l'appel à dons, et il faut des photos de tout le monde, et des nouvelles.
Les donateurs ne donnent pas pour des numéros, mais pour des chats, qu'ils aimeraient voir, et dont tout le monde, lecteurs inscrits ou non, aimerait des nouvelles.
C'est tout à fait compréhensible. Merci à tous.

----------


## SarahC

> Sous la patte de l'espoir pour le 2, la 4 et la 23 ?


Rien n'est encore figé, on attend et on se concentre sur les autres.
Tant que rien n'est validé, je ne sors personne de la liste, hormis le 11, dont il faudra les infos de destinations.
Flokelo, le formulaire de la personne du 80 t'a été envoyé ce matin pour prise de contact.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS, C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN MATIN, PAS DEMAIN AM !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_

*
2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
*_Chat méga love en demande de caresses
_

*
4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*_Encore une crème qui vient quémander des câlins_*
*





 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX 
*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *URGENCE!! Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante de suite!!*   :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an trico sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif

23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
** URGENCE!!! Fracture du bassin+ dysorexie! 
**Sortante samedi!* *

24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*120  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 20  (Ibis) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 120  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *avec reçu si possible** (de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4)
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu* 


*TOTAL : 535 *

 :: *QUI SUIT? LES DONS SERONT ATTRIBUES DE FACON GLOBALE, AU PLUS JUSTE, POUR AIDER LES CHATS, TOUS LES CHATS! C'EST EUX QUE L'ON AIDE!*   ::

----------


## SarahC

> Ce matin j'ai sorti la maman avec ses 2 fifilles. Ce sera Michoco et les bb Moka et Muesli. Les petites éternuent un peu, espérons que ca va s'arrêter à ce stade léger. Nous avons déjà 2 chats hospitalisés, demain nous en hospitalisons 2 autres (dont Milka et Suchard sortis il y a 2 semaines qui ne remontent pas leur coryza) ... ce serait bien si ca s'arrêtait.
> Maman est très sympa, ses bb sont curieuses et joueuses. Tout ce petit monde part demain dans une FA sans autre chat où elles pourront s'ébattre en toute sécurité.
> Pièce jointe 31378 Pièce jointe 31379
> 
> Bon courage aux blessé(e)s qui sortent demain et je leur souhaite de recouvrer une bonne santé rapidement. Et je pense très fort à tous ceux qui restent ... vite des solutions pour eux !!!
> 
> Co



Tu peux du coup poster sur le topic de la semaine précédente, qui les concerne? Merci bcp.

----------


## Faraday

Je rajoute 20 euros... que ces loulous soient sauvés et arrêtent de souffrir !

----------


## SarahC

> Je rajoute 20 euros... que ces loulous soient sauvés et arrêtent de souffrir !


J'édite et vous rajoute ci-dessus.
Merci bcp. Et merci à tous les autres donateurs.

----------


## Faraday

... et sans reçu, toujours !

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS, C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN MATIN, PAS DEMAIN AM !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX 
*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *URGENCE!! Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante de suite!!*   :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif

23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
** URGENCE!!! Fracture du bassin+ dysorexie! 
**Sortante samedi!* *

24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

*Personne pour toute jeune minette 17 (*10 mois) qui ne peut s'alimenter avec ses ulcères sur la langue dus au coryza. Elle n'a fait l'objet d'aucune proposition. Elle ne va pas tenir longtemps . Elle est sociable et sortante tout de suite. Elle peut être sauvée avec des soins appropriés mais il ne faut pas tarder .
 :: *pour elle*  *et pour les autres urgences les malades en urgence + car devenus anciens, la gestante* qui risque de faire ses BB en fourrière et comme elle a eu le coryza les BB seront sans doute contaminés s'ils survivent .
 :: *pour la 23 si aucune piste ne se concrétise pour elle.*

*POUR SAUVER DES VIES C' EST MAINTENANT,  CAR POUR CERTAINS CELA RISQUE D' ETRE LEUR DERNIER TOUR DE LISTE. ALORS PROPOSEZ ENCORE CE QUE VOUS POUVEZ, MAIS MARQUEZ VOTRE INTERET POUR CES CHATS AVANT QU 'IL NE SOIT TROP TARD* 
 :: *pour tous quelque soit leur âge, leur couleur, et leur sexe car ils méritent tous d'être sauvés.
*

----------


## fina_flora

je prs sous peu à l'endroit 1
personne pour sauver ceux qui restent???

----------


## TROCA

*Le délai est demain jeudi pour les 3 premiers qui sont sur les listes depuis des semaines ! Les pistes se concrétisent-elles pour les 2 et 4 . Rien pour la pauvre petite mère n°1 qui est tout juste terrorisée et ne supporte plus l'enfermement  ?*

----------


## SarahC

*2 et 4 oont été réservés en direct à la fourrière par une structure hors Rescue.* 
*
Plus de news ce soir, cela permettra du coup à au moins un chat "à la place" d'être sauvé.
*

----------


## fina_flora

> *2 et 4 oont été réservés en direct à la fourrière par une structure hors Rescue.* 
> *
> Plus de news ce soir, cela permettra du coup à au moins un chat "à la place" d'être sauvé.
> *



cool, il ne reste donc plus que le n°1 du coup
allez, je peux encore le sortir ce jour
sarah, tu as mon tel et tu peux le donner si besoin cette après midi?

----------


## declor92

Allez pour la petite félix n° 1, elle n'a que 1 an , et elle a très peur dans sa cage et dans cet endroit qu'elle ne connaît pas. Vous n'avez jamais été F.A. ? Lancez vous. Vous pouvez indiquer une durée déterminée. Ne serait ce que 15 jours (la quarantaine). *C'est quoi 15 jours de votre vie pour sauver une autre vie ?* Quelle ait une belle vie elle aussi ! Pensez à elle, n'hésitez plus ! (Si vous n'avez jamais eu de chat, et que vous ne pouvez pas parce que vous n'avez pas de litière, nourriture ou autre, c'est un détail, on peut vous aider). N'oubliez pas, elle peut sortir cet après midi !!! .......

----------


## TROCA

> *2 et 4 oont été réservés en direct à la fourrière par une structure hors Rescue.* 
> *Plus de news ce soir, cela permettra du coup à au moins un chat "à la place" d'être sauvé.
> *


Super ! Croisons les doigts pour la 1 ! Rien pour la petite 17 ? Une piste pour la 23 ?

----------


## Muriel P

> cool, il ne reste donc plus que le n°1 du coup
> allez, je peux encore le sortir ce jour
> sarah, tu as mon tel et tu peux le donner si besoin cette après midi?


Allez, une asso pour la réserver !!! C'est SA chance cette fois, et elle n'en aura pas d'autres !!! 
2 et 4 étant réservés en direct à la fourrière, les assos qui souhaitaient les sortir peuvent-elle reporter leur choix sur elle et un autre ?

----------


## corinne27

> Allez pour la petite félix n° 1, elle n'a que 1 an , et elle a très peur dans sa cage et dans cet endroit qu'elle ne connaît pas. Vous n'avez jamais été F.A. ? Lancez vous. Vous pouvez indiquer une durée déterminée. Ne serait ce que 15 jours (la quarantaine). *C'est quoi 15 jours de votre vie pour sauver une autre vie ?* Quelle ait une belle vie elle aussi ! Pensez à elle, n'hésitez plus ! (Si vous n'avez jamais eu de chat, et que vous ne pouvez pas parce que vous n'avez pas de litière, nourriture ou autre, c'est un détail, on peut vous aider). N'oubliez pas, elle peut sortir cet après midi !!! .......


Si on peut faire la quarantaine mais pas bien plus, que devient-elle après?

----------


## Muriel P

> Si on peut faire la quarantaine mais pas bien plus, que devient-elle après?


Et bien il faut qu'une FA longue durée prenne le relai, donc se propose ! Je croise les doigts pour que les FA longue durée prévues pour les chats 2 et 4 puissent en accueillir d'autres "à la place"...

----------


## SarahC

> Si on peut faire la quarantaine mais pas bien plus, que devient-elle après?


Avez vous déjà écrit à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com pour obtenir le formulaire FA?
Après la période, il peut, si on a une assoc et une FA longue durée, tout simplement intégrer sa FA longue durée.  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Super ! Croisons les doigts pour la 1 ! Rien pour la petite 17 ? Une piste pour la 23 ?


Peut-être, mais n'étant pas assoc, je ne m'avance pas tant que toutes les modalités n'ont pas été validées.
En gros, j'en saurai plus ce soir.

----------


## SarahC

> cool, il ne reste donc plus que le n°1 du coup
> allez, je peux encore le sortir ce jour
> sarah, tu as mon tel et tu peux le donner si besoin cette après midi?


Sans souci.

----------


## SarahC

::  *L'ancienneté sur les listes "peut" faire des dégâts, mais le surnombre de chats aussi! L'endroit 2 n'a quasi aucune réservation! Je le rappelle; la fourrière est une conséquence, et non une cause, mais quand on a des anciens, et des nouveaux, et que rien ne bouge, pas évident de faire patienter encore longtemps, les murs ne sont pas élastiques!!*  ::

----------


## Faraday

Personne pour la minette 1 ?

----------


## lorris

J'espère aussi que la jolie minette n°1 aura la chance de sortir comme ses copains d'infortune ainsi que les anciens de la deuxième fourrière car ils sont encore nombreux. Ca fait peur !

----------


## babe78

nous attendons la réponse de la fa qui devait prendre 2 et 4 qui doit réfléchir si elle accepte de prendre la 18 à la place mais nous ne pouvons rien réserver tant que nous n'avons pas de réponse définitive

----------


## mirabelle94

*dans la liste des dons* j'avais attribué  30 € de préf. pour les 1 , 2 et 4
puisque 2 et 4 sortent par une autre structure que rescue ( ouf pour elles !)
 les 30 € sont attribués à la pauvre n°1

----------


## TROCA

*14 CHATS SUR LA LISTE 2 DONT 6 ANCIENS PARMI LESQUELS 4 URGENCES* des babichous en coryza et une femelle gestante qui a eu le coryza. *Cela URGE pour eux car anciens , malades ou gestante* et il n'y a eu aucune proposition pour eux .
Parmi les nouveaux *2 grosses urgences* la 17 et la 23 . *Cela URGE aussi pour elles*. Croisons les doigts pour que cela se décante pour elles car elle ne tiendront pas longtemps dans cet état en fourrière.

*
*

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*120 € (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50 € (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 20 € (Ibis) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 150 € (Faraday) sans reçu (100 € pour le 3, 50 € pour d'autres urgences)
30 € (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30 € (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15 € (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35 € (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20 € (Muriel P) sans reçu
10 € ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15 € ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20 € ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20 € ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu* 


*TOTAL : 535 €*

----------


## sydney21

> nous attendons la réponse de la fa qui devait prendre 2 et 4 qui doit réfléchir si elle accepte de prendre la 18 à la place mais nous ne pouvons rien réserver tant que nous n'avons pas de réponse définitive


espérons qu'elle dira oui, une tricolore sociable a de bonnes chances de partir vite !

----------


## Muriel P

La 23 n'a plus de piste ou c'est en attente de confirmation et on en saura plus ce soir ?

----------


## babe78

normalement, la 23 devrait sortir

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Avez vous déjà écrit à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com pour obtenir le formulaire FA?
> Après la période, il peut, si on a une assoc et une FA longue durée, tout simplement intégrer sa FA longue durée.


corinne27 est l'adoptante de Goonies donc dans mon secteur mais tu connais mon soucis avec Kenji.

----------


## TROCA

> nous attendons la réponse de la fa qui devait prendre 2 et 4 qui doit réfléchir si elle accepte de prendre la 18 à la place mais nous ne pouvons rien réserver tant que nous n'avons pas de réponse définitive


Elle prendrait juste la 18 ou éventuellement un autre chat sociable avec ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Infos complémentaires : les minous de l'endroit 2 sont tous là seule UNE RESERVATION la minette avec la fracture du bassin. Je remets la liste à jour.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Edit

----------


## TROCA

> normalement, la 23 devrait sortir


OUF  pour la 23 pauvre petite mère au bassin fracturée et qui ne s'alimente plus ! Il est grand temps qu'elle sorte pour être soignée et je l'espère définitivement sortie d'affaire. Dommage qu'elle ne soit sortante que samedi ! Merci Babe .

Toujours rien pour la petite 17 alors ?

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS, C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN MATIN, PAS DEMAIN AM !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX 

*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *URGENCE!! Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante de suite!!*   :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Du coup.... Peux tu éditer?
On n'a pas les infos sur les âges, peux tu les demander?
Désolée, je pensais l'avoir précisé.....  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

OK je vais voir pour les infos.

mirabelle94, tu avais fais une promesse de dons pour la 23, tu reportes si sortie hors rescue ?

----------


## TROCA

La 23 ne sort pas sous la Patte de l'Espoir ?

----------


## SarahC

> La 23 ne sort pas sous la Patte de l'Espoir ?


Oui, justement?? Réservée par quelle assoc du coup?
Attendons avant de reporter.
Car il se peut qu'elle ait pu résa de suite après confirmation, ne chamboulons pas de suite les répartitions.
On attend si vous le voulez bien.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ca je ne sais pas. J'ai demandé les infos pour les âges qu'on a pas + savoir si les petits de 5 mois sont ensembles et ceux de 7 mois aussi ? Ca évitera un coup comme la semaine dernière avec ceux que sydney a pris en charge.

----------


## TROCA

*Quid pour la 1 ? Cela urge pour elle !*

----------


## declor92

Je suis la personne qui s'est proposée pour la 23 , le 2 et la 4. Les 2 et 4 ayant été réservés, par une asso hors Rescue, je suis OK  F.A.  pour la minette n° 1. Je peux l'isoler 15 jours dans une pièce, et peux la garder jusqu'au lundi 23 avril. J'habite Clichy (92). Une Asso pour me couvrir ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu as rempli le formulaire FA ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, merci de me donner ton adresse mail en MP.

----------


## banzai

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable
* *URGENCE!! Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante de suite!!*  :: 

 :: pas d'assoc ?????????????

----------


## babe78

> Je suis la personne qui s'est proposée pour la 23 , le 2 et la 4. Les 2 et 4 ayant été réservés, par une asso hors Rescue, je suis OK  F.A.  pour la minette n° 1. Je peux l'isoler 15 jours dans une pièce, et peux la garder jusqu'au lundi 23 avril. J'habite Clichy (92). Une Asso pour me couvrir ?



du coup, nous n'avons personne pour la 18  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Je suis la personne qui s'est proposée pour la 23 , le 2 et la 4. Les 2 et 4 ayant été réservés, par une asso hors Rescue, je suis OK  F.A.  pour la minette n° 1. Je peux l'isoler 15 jours dans une pièce, et peux la garder jusqu'au lundi 23 avril. J'habite Clichy (92). Une Asso pour me couvrir ?


Nous sommes déjà en relation, comme indiqué en début d'AM.
L'assoc devait chapeauter 2 chats, peu importe quel chat, je rappelle que ds la 2 on n'a quasi ZERO résa aussi.
Avez vous l'habitude des chats craintifs, par contre?

----------


## declor92

Je suis désolée, mais j'ai fait en mon âme et conscience pensant qu'effectivement une petite tricolore sympa et sociable trouverait beaucoup plus facilement quelqu'un .....Il est vrai que les trico sont en général très rapidement adoptées . Alors les F.A. potentielles, manifestez vous, ne serait ce que pour 15 jours.

----------


## chatperlipopette

OK bon ben c'est pas clair pour moi.

----------


## Coxigrue

Voici des photos des 2 minous sortis ce matin :
*
16) Femelle, 8-9 ans, tricolore, sociable
**Queue coupée, pertes d'équilibre, tremble fréquemment, sortante de suite  

*Elle est toute mignonne et ronronne sous les caresses. 


*
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif
****Lu**xation de la rotule  

*Plutôt crachouilleur pendant le covoit, le pauvre n'était pas du tout rassuré.
Le voici quelques minutes après son arrivée chez le véto sur les genoux de MP. Il est magnifique.

----------


## SarahC

> Je suis désolée, mais j'ai fait en mon âme et conscience pensant qu'effectivement une petite tricolore sympa et sociable trouverait beaucoup plus facilement quelqu'un .....Il est vrai que les trico sont en général très rapidement adoptées . Alors les F.A. potentielles, manifestez vous, ne serait ce que pour 15 jours.


Le contexte ne se résume pas qu'à "sympa", tout chat sympa ou non est en danger. Le premier critère est malade/blessé, ensuite places/sorties, et enfin, caractère, et plus bête encore, âge, couleur, sexe.
En gros, je le répète à chaque fois, le but est de faire de "l'air", de la place.
Cette semaine en fourrière 1, pas de nouvelle liste, il reste un chat.
Dans la 2, X anciens, et X nouveaux. Il se passe "quasi rien".
Je vous laisse en discuter ensemble en privé en revanche, le sujet faisant déjà un certain nombre de pages, et une bonne partie des chats n'étant tjs pas sauvés.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS, C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN MATIN, PAS DEMAIN AM !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX 

*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *URGENCE!! Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante de suite!!*   :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Merci bcp Coxigrue pour l'illustration de la sortie de ce matin!  :: 

On n'attend plus que les roux!

----------


## SarahC

Pour clore la chose sur qui sauver?
TOUS, et aucun ne mérite plus qu'un autre de vivre ou de mourir.
Après, chacun fait ce qu'il peut, selon ce que la FA peut prendre, ce que l'assoc peut chapeauter, c'est déjà BIEN si on a des bonnes volontés.
Pour le reste, je ne saurais trancher, ou vous influencer, ce n'est pas mon rôle.
Le but est de toutes les vider, toutes les semaines, au maximum de nos possibilités, avec les meilleures options possibles pour eux.
Il faut retenir que tout donateur, assoc, FA, co-voitureur, diffuseur fait ce qu'il peut, ce que l'on doit en retenir c'est qu'il est ACTIF, qu'il FAIT.
Personne ne jugera vos choix, car aucune vie ne vaut plus ou moins qu'une autre.
Que l'affect tende vers tel ou tel animal est humain, au-delà, c'est à votre discrétion à tous de pencher vers X ou Y cas. 
Merci, tout court, de votre participation, déjà, à tous.  ::

----------


## TROCA

> Voici des photos des 2 minous sortis ce matin :
> *
> 16) Femelle, 8-9 ans, tricolore, sociable* *Queue coupée, pertes d'équilibre, tremble fréquemment, sortante de suite  
> 
> *Elle est toute mignonne et ronronne sous les caresses. 
> *
> 3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif* ***Lu**xation de la rotule  
> *


Merci Coxigrue pour les nouvelles et les photos. Contente qu'ils soient sortis. La petite trico a l'air d'avoir un pb à l'oeil gauche. Elle n'aurait pas fait un AVC ? Elle est jolie et a l'air bien mignonne . J'espère qu'on pourra améliorer ses pbs d'équilibre.
Le 3 a changé de regard déjà par rapport à la photo de fourrière. Il est très beau . Souhaitons qu'il n'y ait pas trop de dégâts pour son genou

----------


## SarahC

Revoyez la photo du 3 et comment il est à sa sortie, et pensez que la 1, et tous les décrits comme craintifs ou timides peuvent s'apparenter à cela.

Essayez aussi d'imaginer les chats standards du lot, les petits, les grands, ils ont tous une bouille unique et n'attendent qu'une main tendue pour enfin retrouver un contexte plus serein!

----------


## Muriel P

::  Plus rien ne se passe depuis 2h....  :: 

Des propositions de FA maintenant, n'attendons pas le dernier moment pour proposer !!!! SVP !!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

:: *En effet, encore 14 / 24, dont 7 anciens et une malade! ET TOUS LES AUTRES!*  ::

----------


## fina_flora

bon, alors juste pour embêter SarahC  :: qui n'aime absolument pas les photos  ::  et qui du coup n'en demande jamais  :: 

*5) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
6) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
**5 et 6 sont ensemble

**pour la couleur, cela donne: 

* *


et voilà la suite (toujours pour embêter SarahC, sinon, c'est pas drôle* ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## SarahC

::  Même pas mal!!!!!  ::  Merci pour les couleurs, on attend la suite!

----------


## babe78

si une fa peut faire quarantaine avec visites véto et garder la puce environ 1 mois nous pourrons prendre en charge la 18 mais malheureusement, pas de solutions pour l'instant

----------


## corinne27

La 1 sort?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Babe78 est ce que la 23 est sortie sous ton assoc ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> La 1 sort?


Je ne sais pas.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*120  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 20  (Ibis) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 150  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu* 


*TOTAL : 535 *

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS, C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN MATIN, PAS DEMAIN AM !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX 

*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *URGENCE!! Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante de suite!!*   :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci de me dire en MP si on vous a contacté et si ce récap est encore à jour.


RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*Gaston (91) : * Pour un ou deux chats
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):*    pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 

*Longue durée:
**alexandra ( 80 ) :*pour un chat ou chaton moyenne à longue durée

----------


## SarahC

> Babe78 est ce que la 23 est sortie sous ton assoc ?


Oui.

----------


## SarahC

> La 1 sort?


Pas de solution pour l'heure. Que je la mette en avatar ne servira peut-être pas à grand chose, mais lorsque l'on lit son regard, on y voit beaucoup de choses....
Elle sature d'être enfermée, c'est légitime, une fois sorti de son contexte, bcp de chats "ouvre" ce regard au monde, cet air crispé disparait....

Pour les autres, les numéros, cela peut "rendre le SOS plus tolérable", car nous n'avons pas tous ces yeux inquiets face à nous....
Essayez de remonter sur les précédents sujets, vous verrez à quel point ils sont tous de bonnes surprises!

----------


## SarahC

L'une des grosses urgences n'a pas de piste du tout:

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *URGENCE!! Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante de suite!!*   ::

----------


## SarahC

:: *ASSOCS, FA LONGUE ET COURTE DUREE, MANIFESTEZ VOUS ET N'ATTENDEZ PLUS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!!!!*  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

2 qui suivent !!!! Eh ben  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je rappelle qu'il ne reste que ce matin pour sauver la minette n°1 et jusqu'à ce soir 17H30 pour sauver les minous de l'endroit 2.
*
ALORS ON SE MOBILISE*

----------


## TROCA

*PAR PITIE ON SE MOBILISE POUR LA 1 ET POUR LA 17.* *NOUS NE POUVONS PAS LES LAISSER TOMBER !* 
La 1 nous regarde dans les yeux et attend notre aide. Regarder comme le regard du 3 a changé. Quel bonheur de le voir sorti ; ce n'est plus le chat "craintif" complètement terrorisé que nous avons vu sur les 1ères photos. Alors donnons à cette jolie minette la même chance 
La petite 17 doit aussi sortir pour être soignée sinon on va la retrouver morte dans son box comme tant d'autres avant elles.
 :: *POUR ELLES .*

----------


## TROCA

L'heure tourne il faut se bouger si on veut sauver la 1.
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *POUR LA 1 LA 17 ET LES AUTRES URGENCES DE LA LISTE 2 ! ILS ONT RV AVEC LA MORT ET NOUS POUVONS ENCORE LES AIDER A SORTIR VIVANTS EN PROPOSANT MAINTENANT SANS PERDRE UNE MINUTE UN ACCUEIL UN DON UN COVOITURAGE ...*

----------


## banzai

qu'est ce qu'il fait peur pour la 17 ?
frais véto pour soigné ou " porteur sain " ?

----------


## TROCA

Toujours rien pour aucun des 14 chats qui restent ? C'est désespérant ! Aucun signe d'intérêt , aucune proposition depuis hier alors que le délai se rapproche . *IL Y A DES ANCIENS, DES MALADES, UNE GESTANTE ! CES CHATS SONT EN URGENCE !*

----------


## corinne27

pour la 1, il y aurait une FALD si quelqu'un pouvait la sortir?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ca se bouscule au portillon dites voir...

Ils sont tous en urgence. La 1 ne va certainement pas refaire un tour gratuit.
S'il vous plait sauvez là. Ou sauvez en un autre. Proposez tout ce que vous pouvez même si votre proposition vous semble dérisoire, ça peut être le maillon manquant pour boucler une chaîne.

----------


## corinne27

DECLEOR92 s'était proposé pour prendre la minette 1 mais apparemment pas d asso, des nouvelles?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rien de mon côté. Il reste moins de 2H pour la sauver !

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS, C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN MATIN, PAS DEMAIN AM !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX 

*
*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *URGENCE!! Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante de suite!!*   :: 

*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

14 sans solutions, c'est énorme ! 7 sont des anciens ! Ca fait peur pour la suite !

----------


## sydney21

> L'une des grosses urgences n'a pas de piste du tout:
> 
> *17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
>  *URGENCE!! Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante de suite!!*


Si je la réserve, qqun peut-il la sortir aujourd'hui et l'emmener chez le véto dans le 93 ?  ::

----------


## Ibis

Je rajoute 20  pour la 17 avec reçu

 *RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*120  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 40  (Ibis) 20 pour le 3 et 20 pour la 17* *avec reçu*
* 150  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu* 


*TOTAL : 555 *

----------


## Ibis

Merci Sydney.
Aller quelqu'un pour sortir la 17 ?

Tout ce que je peux proposer pour la 1 c'est de la prendre en FALD dès qu'une place se libère. Donc s'il y a une proposition de moyenne durée ...

----------


## TROCA

> Si je la réserve, qqun peut-il la sortir aujourd'hui et l'emmener chez le véto dans le 93 ?


Merci Sydney. Vite quelqu'un pour sortir la petite 17 en grande urgence et permettre de lui sauver la vie ?

----------


## TROCA

Ibis se propose en FA longue durée pour la 1 une ancienne qui attend depuis trop longtemps qu'on lui sauve la vie. Alors une FA quarantaine et une association pour elle et on la sauve !

----------


## corinne27

> Ibis se propose en FA longue durée pour la 1 une ancienne qui attend depuis trop longtemps qu'on lui sauve la vie. Alors une FA quarantaine et une association pour elle et on la sauve !


Moi je suis OK pour Fa quarantaine voir un peu plus, le hic c est que je suis dans le 42

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ibis, tu pourrais prendre la 1 en FALD une fois que ta place est dispo c'est ça ? Actuellement tu as qui ? Un chat sous SSAD c'est ça ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Moi je suis OK pour Fa quarantaine voir un peu plus, le hic c est que je suis dans le 42


Concrètement c'est pas jouable. On peut pas la faire descendre pour une quarantaine puis ensuite la faire remonter en RP.

----------


## corinne27

> Concrètement c'est pas jouable. On peut pas la faire descendre pour une quarantaine puis ensuite la faire remonter en RP.


Je comprends, je peux un peu plus que pour la quarantaine, pour elle ou pour une autre si un jour ça arrange.

----------


## Gaston

Je suis toujours dispo pour FA quarantaine de 15 jours mais qui peut se prolonger un peu si besoin...........

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Alors pour la 1 : on a une FA de quarantaine ou plus ( GASTON ) puis FALD ( Ibis ) MANQUE L'ASSOC*  ::  ::  :: 
*Alors pour la 17 : on a l'assoc + FALD ( sydney21 ) MANQUE LA SORTIE + LE CO VOIT*  ::  ::  :: 


*QUI PEUT AIDER !!!!!!*

----------


## Faraday

Je rajoute 10 euros et sans reçu...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci FARADAY
 *RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*120  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 40  (Ibis) 20 pour le 3 et 20 pour la 17* *avec reçu*
* 160  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu* 


*TOTAL : 565 *

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS, C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN MATIN, PAS DEMAIN AM !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX* 



*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sydney21

> *17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
>  *URGENCE!! Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante de suite!!*


Réservation faite par tél, à confirmer par mail.

QQun pour m'aider à la sortir de là ? Perso je ne suis pas dispo, je travaille....

----------


## Ibis

> Ibis, tu pourrais prendre la 1 en FALD une fois que ta place est dispo c'est ça ? Actuellement tu as qui ? Un chat sous SSAD c'est ça ?


J'en aurais 1 de SSAD fin de semaine prochaine et actuellement 1 pour Handicats. Donc il me faut une adoption pour libérer une place. Donc si quelqu'un pouvait prendre la 1 plus qu'une quarantaine ce serait bien. Je vais en avoir 4 en tout dans l'appartement, si je prends un cinquième vais avoir pb avec mon mari ...

----------


## Faraday

Ibis, vous ne pouvez pas trouver une FA pour votre mari ?!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je réserve celui-ci en plus du blessé déjà sorti et du n°11.
> Merci à la fa qui m'a appelé pour se proposer d'en prendre un de plus ! Un grand merci !!!
> 
> *24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*


C'est qui la FA pour que je l'enlève du récap ?

----------


## KiaS

Le chat que je devais accueillir (en plus de celui de flokelo) ne sera pas là avant un mois, je peux donc me proposer mais seulement pour un timide pas agressif (j'ai deux jeunes enfants) et pas pour très longtemps (1 mois voire plus), c'est pas le top comme proposition mais on ne sait jamais. Vous avez mon formulaire. Je suis près de Metz.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> J'en aurais 1 de SSAD fin de semaine prochaine et actuellement 1 pour Handicats. Donc il me faut une adoption pour libérer une place. Donc si quelqu'un pouvait prendre la 1 plus qu'une quarantaine ce serait bien. Je vais en avoir 4 en tout dans l'appartement, si je prends un cinquième vais avoir pb avec mon mari ...



Oui mais il manque l'assoc quand même ! 

Il reste 3/4 d'heure pour la sauver ! 

Super pour les Résa, merci !

----------


## TROCA

Merci Flokelo , merci Sydney +2 chats sauvés. 
Pour la 1 il manque l'association pour la sauver. Par pitié une association pour elle ; elle est jeune, jolie, elle a l'air de ne pas avoir de soucis de santé. Elle est déjà sur les listes depuis trop longtemps. Tous ses compagnons d'infortune ont finalement été sortis. Alors on ne la laisse pas en rade au risque de ne pas la retrouver sur la prochaine liste. Elle est tout près de la sortie. Une association pour permettre de la voir figurer dans la rubrique adoptés et sortis d'affaire. Vite car le délai c'est bientôt  pour elle:

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Le chat que je devais accueillir (en plus de celui de flokelo) ne sera pas là avant un mois, je peux donc me proposer mais seulement pour un timide pas agressif (j'ai deux jeunes enfants) et pas pour très longtemps (1 mois voire plus), c'est pas le top comme proposition mais on ne sait jamais. Vous avez mon formulaire. Je suis près de Metz.



Je te rajoute au récap

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci de me dire en MP si on vous a contacté et si ce récap est encore à jour.


RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*Gaston (91) : * Pour un ou deux chats
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):*    pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois

*Longue durée:
**alexandra ( 80 ) :*pour un chat ou chaton moyenne à longue durée

----------


## TROCA

La 17 est réservée par Sydney mais il manque un covoiturage pour elle sortie fourrière jusqu'au véto dans le 93. 
C'est urgent pour la petite qui a besoin de voir le véto dès sa sortie elle a des ulcères linguaux qui l'empêchent de s'alimenter. 
Alors quelqu'un de dispo dans le secteur pour la sortir et l'emmener chez le véto ?

Toujours pas d'association pour la 1 ?Il ne manque que cela pour lui sauver la vie .

----------


## Gaston

Elle sort quand cette petite puce??????

Un MP ou un coup de fil aux filles qui sont proche de la fourrière...........

----------


## sydney21

> Elle sort quand cette petite puce??????
> 
> Un MP ou un coup de fil aux filles qui sont proche de la fourrière...........


J'ai contacté Mistouflette qui fait souvent les sorties fourrière mais elle est partie en week-end.
Pour les autres je ne sais pas qui peut se rendre à l'endroit 2 ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *la fa ne fait pas partie des propositions de fa sur ce post.
> *


Ok merci

----------


## chatperlipopette

> J'ai contacté Mistouflette qui fait souvent les sorties fourrière mais elle est partie en week-end.
> Pour les autres je ne sais pas qui peut se rendre à l'endroit 2 ?


Je t'envoie un MP

----------


## TROCA

Toujours pas d'association pour la 1 et aucune autre proposition pour les autres urgences de la liste 2  malades et anciens  , gestante ... que nous risquons de ne plus voir figurer sur la prochaine liste.

----------


## Ibis

Une assoc pour la 1 ? SVP.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je crains qu'il ne soit trop tard !

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Alors pour la 1 : on a une FA de quarantaine ou plus ( GASTON ) puis FALD ( Ibis ) MANQUE L'ASSOC*  ::  ::  :: 
*Alors pour la 17 : on a l'assoc + FALD ( sydney21 ) MANQUE LA SORTIE + LE CO VOIT*  ::  ::  :: 


*QUI PEUT AIDER !!!!!!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS, C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN MATIN, PAS DEMAIN AM !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX* 



*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lorris

Si une association se décide cet am ou demain, ce sera trop tard pour la 1 ? Pourtant la fourrière a été vidée.

Comment se fait-il que les anciens n'ont aucune propositions alors que certains ne sont pas malades apparemment donc pas de soins à prévoir ? En plus tout jeunes et sociables. C'est vrai que vu le nombre de chats sortis la semaine dernière, les places doivent manquer maintenant.

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est deja le deuxieme tour pour elle donc ses chances sont moindres.

----------


## SarahC

> Si je la réserve, qqun peut-il la sortir aujourd'hui et l'emmener chez le véto dans le 93 ?


Nous n'avons personne pour le moment, et organiseront une sortie groupée, si on trouve qqn.
On a qqn pr la fourrière 1, et encore, je ne suis pas sûre, mais personne pr la 2.

Pour la 2, on fera en fonction des infos données.

*Pour le moment, on a:

La 23 => véto 93 => FA 77 
La 17 => véto 93 => Sydney21?* 

Pour le reste, soit on a les infos et on regroupe, et ce avant vendredi midi, soit les gens les sortent par leurs propres moyens.

Je laisse à Chatperlipopette le soin de compléter, comme la semaine passée, si elle le veut bien (récap de qui va où). 

Je retourne à mes activités professionnelles.

----------


## Muriel P

> *pour la 1 : on a une FA de quarantaine ou plus ( GASTON ) puis FALD ( Ibis ) MANQUE L'ASSOC*


SVP !!! Une asso pour la 1 !!! Cette minette n'a pas de problème, n'est pas malade, elle n'occasionnera pas énormément de frais ! Il y a au moins 30€ de dons pour elle !  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa *confirmée* pour la 17 / sortante le plus tôt possible, Par ? / *Va en FA chez sydney21* / *Besoin de qqun pour la sortie endroit 2 jusqu'à Montfermeil ( 93 ) après 17H30 ce soir, demain soir ou samedi toute la journée.*

*SSAD:* résa confirmé pour le 11 et le 24 ? / sortants ? Par ?, */ Vont où ? / Merci de me préciser par MP tes besoins

 La patte de l'espoir :* résa *confirmée* pour la 23 / sortante samedi, par ? */ Va en FA dans le 77 ( passage véto dans le 93 avant ) / Merci de me préciser par MP tes besoins*

----------


## TROCA

*On continue a chercher pour tous ceux qui restent sur la liste 2 et pour la 1 tant qu' elle est sur la liste*

----------


## sydney21

Je ne peux pas sortir la 17 par mes propres moyens, je travaille _moi aussi_ et ne suis pas libre en journée.

Pour info si qqun peut me l'amener chez moi à Montfermeil (93), après 17h30 ce soir ou demain, ou samedi dans la journée, je l'emmènerai moi-même chez le véto.

La chatte est déclarée en urgence, *donc le plus tôt sera le mieux*, parce que regrouper c'est bien beau mais si c'est pour se retrouver avec un cadavre sur les bras... 

Je fais ce que je peux en proposant de l'accueillir bien que déjà très chargée, maintenant j'espère qu'une bonne volonté prendra le relais pour aider cette chatte, je ne peux être partout moi non plus.

Sur ce, je vais contacter par MP les personnes que l'on m'a indiqué.

----------


## chatperlipopette

sydney21, j'ai modifié par rapport à ce que tu as noté.

----------


## momo

Savez vous si les petits chatons 7 et 8 doivent sortir ensemble SVP?
Merci.

----------


## TROCA

MERCI MILLE FOIS SYDNEY POUR LES PETITES VIES QUI GRACE A VOUS ONT ETE ET SERONT SAUVEES.
CE SERAIT EN EFFET BIEN QUE LA PETITE PUISSE VOIR RAPIDEMENT LE VETO AFIN D AVOIR LE MAXIMUM DE CHANCES DE LA SAUVER.
Quelqu'un pour aider Sydney qui a vraiment repoussé ses limites pour aider ces chats de fourrière en laissant parler son coeur ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Savez vous si les petits chatons 7 et 8 doivent sortir ensemble SVP?
> Merci.


Malheureusement je n'ai pas eu le retour d'infos, je relance.

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS, C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN MATIN, PAS DEMAIN AM !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX* 



*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

*Allez on ne lache pas tant que ces chats sont sur les listes . Il y en a encore 12 qui attendent que nous leur tendions la main . Nous sommes leur derniere chance.
*

----------


## corinne27

Des nouvelles de la minette 1??????

----------


## TROCA

*Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui s'intéresse à ces chats ? Ils ont RV avec la mort ne l'oublions pas et pour certains les anciens  et malades ils risquent fort de ne pas figurer sur les prochaines listes. Alors un sursaut par pitié. C'est de leur vie qu'il s'agit !*

----------


## SarahC

Na rajoutons pas inutilement des questions sur le sujet, il fait 25 pages de mon côté, et peu d'avancées.
Pour la dernière ligne droite, il faut essayer d'aller au plus concret, et au plus efficace.
Rien de neuf, mais pensez aussi que si neuf il y a, les gens ne font pas que de la protection, et ne sont pas greffés à Rescue.
De mon côté, absolument rien de nouveau, du tout.
Pour les autres intervenants, rien non plus, je présume.
La dernière ligne droite c'est ce soir.
C'est bien dommage que même des bébés n'intéressent personne, dans moins d'un mois tout le monde se jettera sur les bébés de 2 mois, eux, ici, sont déjà trop grands et ont déjà trop vécu pour mériter de vivre encore un peu? Pas de bol d'avoir eu une maman gestante en plein hiver, à cause des températures trop douces.
Je sais aussi que pas évident de tous les sauver, et qu'on ne peut faire l'impossible avec une poignée de gens.
Rappelez les assocs chats où vous avez donné des sous, pour voir, ou où vous avez été FA....
Bcp vous dirons "on ne peut pas", entre maladies, méchants chats, chats sauvages, vous allez en entendre des bêtises, et combien qui en plus se valent pour TOUT chat sorti de la rue ou du con du coin!
Ne les considérons pas, comme on me l'a déjà dit souvent comme "passés de l'autre côté", c'est souvent l'excuse que jentends...
"Moi je fais en sorte qu'ils n'y aillent pas".... Eh bien on dirait qu'il y a eu des râtés!
Chacun son créneau, mais si vous avez une place, là, ils sont à PEUT-ETRE, pas tous bien sûr (la fourrière n'est pas non plus une boucherie charcuterie), quelques heures de la fin....
Alors oui, il y a "danger potentiel", et il y a "GROS danger"....
Après on fait tous ce que l'on peut, mais je pense qu'on peut faire mieux.... Fin de citation, si je puis dire....

----------


## lorris

comme il n'y a pas pléthore d'associations qui s'y intéressent, au bout d'un moment ça craint ! à part faire des dons quand c'est possible et espérer pour eux que la chance va tourner !

----------


## SarahC

> *assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa *confirmée* pour la 17 / sortante le plus tôt possible, Par ? / *Va en FA chez sydney21* / *Besoin de qqun pour la sortie endroit 2 jusqu'à Montfermeil ( 93 ) après 17H30 ce soir, demain soir ou samedi toute la journée.*
> 
> *SSAD:* résa confirmé pour le 11 et le 24 ? / sortants ? Par ?, */ Vont où ? / Merci de me préciser par MP tes besoins
> 
>  La patte de l'espoir :* résa *confirmée* pour la 23 / sortante samedi, par ? */ Va en FA dans le 77 ( passage véto dans le 93 avant ) / Vu av intervenants directement*


Pour compléter, donc.

----------


## Alicelovespets

:: Besoin de dons, de familles d'accueil, d'associations !!!!  ::

----------


## bbpo

je fais un don de 20 euros de préférence pour la No 1, en espérant que sa sortie puisse se concrétiser, nous y sommes presque... !!!

----------


## babe78

bon et bien voilà, la chatte 23 est fiv+, nous venons de l'apprendre et du coup la fa longue durée se désiste
du coup, c'est fini, La Patte de l'Espoir ne sortir plus de chats de ces fourrières pour l'instant car beaucoup trop de chats fiv non prévus car les chats ne sont pas testés avant réservation et même si nous les prenons en charge à l'association et les replacons, nous ne pouvons plus car nous en avons énormément et toutes les fas n'acceptent pas de les garder.
de même nous avons beaucoup de chats qui étaient un peu craintif ou craintif sociables et se révèlent très craintifs et inapprochables plusieurs semaines voire plusieurs mois après et les fas, malgré leur bonne volonté, n'arrive pas à socialiser
je ne dis pas cela pour les condamner ou pour me faire plaindre mais juste pour que vous compreniez pourquoi nous n'interviendrons plus, en tout cas, pas tant que nous n'aurons pas eu d'adoption de chats fiv ou craintifs pour libérer nos fas

et aujourd'hui, nous cherchons donc une fa longue durée pour la 23, qui est adorable, a 2 ans mais a le malheur d'être testée fiv

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci bbpo *RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*120  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 40  (Ibis) 20 pour le 3 et 20 pour la 17* *avec reçu*
* 160  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu 
20  ( bbpo )* *avec reçu si possible
*

*TOTAL : 585 *

----------


## bbpo

avec reçu si possible, pas obligatoire.

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS, C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN MATIN, PAS DEMAIN AM !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX* 



*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Je vais relancer une dernière fois les diffusions,

ET POUR TROUVER UNE FA A LA CHATTE A BASSIN FRACTURE pr FA longue durée, testée FIV+

Et pour les autres.....  ::

----------


## sydney21

Pour l'instant toujours pas de piste pour sortir la 17.  :: 

Ce post est-il lu ? Je me le demande...

on a vraiment l'impression que l'on est 3 pèlerins à se manifester ici. Le sort de ces chats n'émeut donc personne ?  ::

----------


## Terpsichore

Je lis, je lis... Et j'ai le coeur brisé comme vous... Mais je ne peux rien faire...

----------


## SarahC

Aucune piste nouvelle, ni pour les chats, ni pour le co-voit....

----------


## mirabelle94

oui cette semaine c'est assez désespérant.

je reste sur le post pour voir s'il faut donner un coup de pouce au niveau "dons" mais ça n'a même pas l'air de décider les associations;

je comprends le problème posé par la patte de l'espoir mais,  pour les chats qui restent très craintifs n'y a -t-il pas d'autres solutions que de les laisser dans les FA en vue d'adoption ?  ( quasi impossible )
pas "d'écoles du chat libre" ou associations similaires qui prennent en charge les chats qui ne veulent pas vivre avec les humains , 
c'est leur droit après tout ! Ils ont besoin d'un lieu sûr avec abris et nourriture pour y vivre en toute liberté. 
en RP cela nous manque cruellement je pensais qu'en province il y aurait plus de solutions pour ces chats-là.
et cela désengorgerait les FA.

c'ts vraiment triste pour ceux qui ne vont pas en réchapper et seraient parfaitement adoptables en plus.
car parmi ceux qui sont sortis les semaines passées bcp semblent parfaitement sociables, 
en tout cas d'après les photos c'est impressionnant de les voir aussi à l'aise. Mes chats ne seraient pas aussi confiants avec des inconnus.
j'ose encore croire qu'il va se passer qlc d'ici samedi pour ces chats.  :: 
malheureusement, cette semaine je ne peux guère aider au transport car demain je suis à des obsèques et samedi comme d'hab pas dispo avant le milieu d'AM

----------


## chatperlipopette

Certes il y a des craintifs bon c'est pas une majorité non plus et il y a ceux là :



Sem8, heu il vient d'arriver chez sa FALD ce soir, il ne la connait pas ! Pas mal non ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

SI CA POUVAIT DES IDEES A CEUX QUI NOUS LISENT...
DEVENEZ FA POUR L UN DE CES PAUVRES CHATS QUI SE MEURENT EN FOURRIÈRE
SAUVEZ EN UN
 ::

----------


## Terpsichore

Etre FA, c'est génial ! Je suis les bras autour du super minou sur la photo d'au dessus  ::  et avoir participé à sauver sa petite vie, c'est merveilleux...

----------


## mirabelle94

qu'est-ce qu'il est mignon. 
ça fait mal pour les autres qui ne vont pas sortir. 
mais apparemment c'est plutôt au niveau des assoc que ça coince  non ?

----------


## sydney21

Pour la sortie de la 17 on aurait qqun qui peut s'en charger et la garder quelques heures chez elle mais elle se trouve proche Coulommiers. 
Il faudrait trouver un covoit Coulommiers => Montfermeil ensuite (ou environs proches)

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS, C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN MATIN, PAS DEMAIN AM !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX* 



*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Pour la sortie de la 17 on aurait qqun qui peut s'en charger et la garder quelques heures chez elle mais elle se trouve proche Coulommiers. 
> Il faudrait trouver un covoit Coulommiers => Montfermeil ensuite (ou environs proches)


Quel jour?

----------


## SarahC

> *assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa *confirmée* pour la 17 / sortante le plus tôt possible, Par ? / *Va en FA chez sydney21* / *Besoin de qqun pour la sortie endroit 2 jusqu'à Montfermeil ( 93 ) après 17H30 ce soir, demain soir ou samedi toute la journée.*
> 
> *SSAD:* résa confirmé pour le 11 et le 24 ? / sortants ? Par ?, */ Vont où ? / Merci de me préciser par MP tes besoins
> 
>  La patte de l'espoir :* résa *confirmée* pour la 23 / sortante samedi, par ? */ Va en FA temporaire dans le 77 ( passage véto dans le 93 avant ) / Vu av intervenants directement* - *RECHERCHE ACTIVE DE FA LONGUE DUREE ENSUITE!*


Je complète.

----------


## sydney21

> Quel jour?


demain

----------


## SarahC

Ok, mais la personne qui est pas loin, elle peut se redéplacer samedi à la fourrière pr la ramener, si jamais on fini par enfin trouver qqn pr sortir les autres?
Car si demain on ne trouve pas de relais direct, je ne sais plus quoi faire.
Cette semaine on a sorti 4 chats, en ayant dû mobiliser 4 personnes différentes en voiture, et 2 à la réception, là on ne trouve personne, dc vraiment, sortie pas évidente.
Quelle mouise....  :: 
3 pour samedi, on a les infos pour la 23, mais pas encore les autres, niveau destination. 
La minette à bassin fracturé ne passera pas le WE, elle ne mange pas!
Il faut qqn pr ce WE!!!!
Les 2 autres "pourraient" attendre, mais un WE d'épargné, et des places pr les restants, ça serait pas du luxe!

----------


## sydney21

peut-être une autre piste pour le covoit de la 17, j'attends confirmation.

----------


## SarahC

> peut-être une autre piste pour le covoit de la 17, j'attends confirmation.


Cette personne pourrait aussi sortir les autres si jamais?

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*120  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 40  (Ibis) 20 pour le 3 et 20 pour la 17* *avec reçu*
* 160  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu 
20  ( bbpo )* *avec reçu si possible
*

*TOTAL : 585 *

----------


## sydney21

edit

----------


## chatperlipopette

*

RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*Gaston (91) : * Pour un ou deux chats
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):*    pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*Corinne27 ( 42 )* : pour un ou deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max

*Longue durée:
**alexandra ( 80 ) :*pour un chat ou chaton moyenne à longue durée

----------


## SarahC

Donc samedi? Car j'avais pensé en TOUT DERNIER recours à elle, car pas franchement son coin, mais comme je n'ai pas les infos de direction pour les autres, et que la 23 n'est pas sortante avant samedi, j'espérais encore que l'on trouve qqn de plus proche, et qu'on puisse, à défaut d'un tir groupé, sortir tout le monde, selon la configuration X ou Y.
Tenez nous au courant.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR MARDI 27 MARS, SI ELLE EST ENCORE LA !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX* 



*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## La Rainette

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## declor92

Minette 1 a déjà 50 euros de dons, si je rajoute 100, une Asso pour Elle ? J'ai 3 chats hyper sociables humains et congénères, et pourtant je suis sûre que s'ils se trouvaient dans cette configuration, ils seraient terrifiés et les photos seraient pires. Et pourtant ils sont sociables.

----------


## TROCA

Merci pour elle Declor (avec ou sans reçu ?). Cette minette est en cage depuis des semaines ; elle a vu ses copains d'infortune partir. On peut comprendre qu'elle ait peur des humains qui veulent l'approcher et dont elle ne connait pas les intentions. C'est sur qu'il faudra de la patience pour la remttre en confiance mais les expériences des précédents SOS nous ont montré de belles réussites avec des chats comme elle qualifiés de timides par la fourrière, comme on peut le voir dans les adoptés et sortis d'affaire. Elle mérite donc sa chance. Il ne lui manque qu'une association pour sortir de sa prison.

----------


## Muriel P

Merci beaucoup declor92 !!! J'espère vraiment qu'une asso va se manifester pour elle ! 
 *RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*120  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 40  (Ibis) 20 pour le 3 et 20 pour la 17* *avec reçu*
* 160  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu 
20  ( bbpo )* *pour la 1 avec reçu si possible
**100  ( declor92)* * pour la 1 si elle sort !!!* *avec ou sans reçu peu importe* 

*TOTAL : 685 *  


Qui pour sortir la 1 à qui il ne manque que l'asso ???  ::

----------


## TROCA

Edit

----------


## declor92

TROCA, vu l'urgence pour Elle, je me moque du reçu. Simplement que sa Vie soit sauvée. Il y a au total 150 euros de dons pour Elle. *Une ASSO peut elle se manifester ?????*

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 22 MARS, C'EST A DIRE DEMAIN MATIN, PAS DEMAIN AM !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX* 



*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## declor92

Il y avait 20 euros de don pour la 1 de préférence, par bbpo hier à 18h17. Ont ils été comptabilisés ?

----------


## TROCA

Merci Declor. Croisons les doigts pour qu'une association réponde à l'appel.
Il en reste encore beaucoup à sauver sur la liste 2 dont des urgences des grands bébés en coryza, une femelle gestante un peu craintive, mais si elle attend des bébés cela peut expliquer son comportement. Il faut la sortir avant que les bébés ne naissent en fourrière. Souvenez-vous de Mya et d'Irina qui ont mis bas en fourrière.
Il y a des chats sociables la 18 une jolie tricolore, des chats timidous mais sociables ....
*TOUS MERITENT D ETRE SAUVES*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Exact, les 20 euros de bbpo sont pour la 1. MurielP tu peux modifier ton message stp ?

----------


## lorris

> bon et bien voilà, la chatte 23 est fiv+, nous venons de l'apprendre et du coup la fa longue durée se désiste
> du coup, c'est fini, La Patte de l'Espoir ne sortir plus de chats de ces fourrières pour l'instant car beaucoup trop de chats fiv non prévus car les chats ne sont pas testés avant réservation et même si nous les prenons en charge à l'association et les replacons, nous ne pouvons plus car nous en avons énormément et toutes les fas n'acceptent pas de les garder.
> de même nous avons beaucoup de chats qui étaient un peu craintif ou craintif sociables et se révèlent très craintifs et inapprochables plusieurs semaines voire plusieurs mois après et les fas, malgré leur bonne volonté, n'arrive pas à socialiser
> je ne dis pas cela pour les condamner ou pour me faire plaindre mais juste pour que vous compreniez pourquoi nous n'interviendrons plus, en tout cas, pas tant que nous n'aurons pas eu d'adoption de chats fiv ou craintifs pour libérer nos fas
> 
> et aujourd'hui, nous cherchons donc une fa longue durée pour la 23, qui est adorable, a 2 ans mais a le malheur d'être testée fiv






Mauvaises nouvelles.

Mais est-ce que des petits minous de 5 mois seulement dits craintifs/un peu sociables en fourrière ne peuvent pas être sociabilisés avec le temps ? Déjà trop tard ?

Et puis, peut-être une question idiote car je n'ai pas d'expérience en PA, mais je rejoins le commentaire de Mirabelle94, ces chats craintifs et qui n'aiment pas les humains, ne peuvent-ils pas vivre sur les sites de chats libres ? C'est mieux que d'être euthanasiés. Pas faisable ? Trop de chats ?

----------


## declor92

Je devais accueillir les 2 - 4 et 23. Les 2 et 4 ont été sortis par une Asso hors Rescue, la 23 a été testée FIV+ (ayant 3 chats sains FIV/Felv négatifs, j'ai du à mon grand regret me désister, car je ne ferais jamais courrir aucun risque à mes chats; dire non c'est aussi se montrer responsable).
Aussi, je peux accueillir la Minette gestante (elle aura une chambre calme et ensoleillée de 12m2 rien que pour elle et ses bébés). Je peux la garder sûr jusqu'au lundi 23 avril. (Condition : FIV/Felv négatifs).

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Mauvaises nouvelles.
> 
> Mais est-ce que des petits minous de 5 mois seulement dits craintifs/un peu sociables en fourrière ne peuvent pas être sociabilisés avec le temps ? Déjà trop tard ?
> 
> Et puis, peut-être une question idiote car je n'ai pas d'expérience en PA, mais je rejoins le commentaire de Mirabelle94, ces chats craintifs et qui n'aiment pas les humains, ne peuvent-ils pas vivre sur les sites de chats libres ? C'est mieux que d'être euthanasiés. Pas faisable ? Trop de chats ?


Pourquoi ne pas ouvrir ce sujet dans un post adéquat ! On a déjà pas de solutions pour ces minous alors ne faisons pas fuir de potentielles FA/assoc qui pourraient aider afin d'éviter d'avoir 12 morts !

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je devais accueillir les 2 - 4 et 23. Les 2 et 4 ont été sortis par une Asso hors Rescue, la 23 a été testée FIV+ (ayant 3 chats sains FIV/Felv négatifs, j'ai du à mon grand regret me désister, car je ne ferais jamais courrir aucun risque à mes chats; dire non c'est aussi se montrer responsable).
> Aussi, je peux accueillir la Minette gestante (elle aura une chambre calme et ensoleillée de 12m2 rien que pour elle et ses bébés). Je peux la garder sûr jusqu'au lundi 23 avril. (Condition : FIV/Felv négatifs).



Le FIV ne saute pas sur les chats comme les puces ! Pour la maman si elle sort et qu'elle n'a pas mis bas, l'hystérectomie s'impose.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors qui peut aider ??????

----------


## declor92

OK. Je souhaite de tout mon coeur une solution pour ces chats. En ce qui me concerne,je me retire de ce Post.

----------


## Terpsichore

Je respecte tout à fait ce choix. Cela dit, pour avoir accueilli un chat FIV+ avec mes minettes FIV négatif, et m'être à cette occasion renseignée sur les risques courus ou non, je peux t'assurer que j'estime n'avoir pris aucun risque en accueillant ce pépère. Ce n'est pas tant une question de responsabilité que de ce que tu te sens ou non capable de gérer  :Smile: 
Je pense que si la minette gestante est sortie, elle sera avortée.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voilà ! C'est ça !

Bon alors personne pour ces 12 malheureux ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> OK. Je souhaite de tout mon coeur une solution pour ces chats. En ce qui me concerne,je me retire de ce Post.


 ::

----------


## sydney21

> Je devais accueillir les 2 - 4 et 23. Les 2 et 4 ont été sortis par une Asso hors Rescue, la 23 a été testée FIV+ (ayant 3 chats sains FIV/Felv négatifs, j'ai du à mon grand regret me désister, car je ne ferais jamais courrir aucun risque à mes chats; dire non c'est aussi se montrer responsable).


Je trouve cette réponse déplorable  :: . J'ai adopté un chat FIV+ en toute connaissance de cause, je viens d'accueillir Galli qui vient de Strasbourg, déclarée elle aussi FIV+ et pourtant j'ai 25 chats à la maison avec lesquels ils cohabitent. Mon chat FIV+ est le plus doux et le plus placide des chats, il faut savoir que *le FIV ne se transmet qu'en cas d'accouplement ou de morsure/griffure profonde. 

*Lorsque l'on est responsable, tous les chats sont stérilisés, c'est le cas chez moi, et les vraies bagarres il n'y en a pas, ce n'est pas avec un petit coup de patte que le virus se transmet.

ETRE RESPONSABLE, c'est s'informer sur les maladies avant de porter un jugement qui ne repose que sur des idées préconçues.

ETRE RESPONSABLE c'est aussi ne pas laisser tomber à la dernière minute les personnes qui comptent sur vous et les chats que l'on se revendique de vouloir sauver.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tout ca pour dire qu accueillir un chat fiv ou non est une vie de sauvee et d autant plus s il est positif ! Tout ceux que j ai pu rencontrer sont des amours ! Regarder Cash un gros nounours !

----------


## banzai

Envoyé par *lorris*  
Mauvaises nouvelles.

Mais est-ce que des petits minous de 5 mois seulement dits craintifs/un peu sociables en fourrière ne peuvent pas être sociabilisés avec le temps ? Déjà trop tard ? non , ça prends beaucoup plus de temps , c'est tout 

Et puis, peut-être une question idiote car je n'ai pas d'expérience en PA, mais je rejoins le commentaire de Mirabelle94, ces chats craintifs et qui n'aiment pas les humains, ne peuvent-ils pas vivre sur les sites de chats libres ? C'est mieux que d'être euthanasiés. Pas faisable ? Trop de chats ? pas la meilleure solution , trop de danger , fourrière qui pourrait repassé , c'est pas le but

OK. Je souhaite de tout mon coeur une solution pour ces chats. En ce qui me concerne,je me retire de ce Post *dixit declor
*declor,pourquoi te retiré , ta proposition serait géniale pour cette petite qui va avoir besoin de toi moralement après son avortement ou si cela se trouve aura besoin d'un coin tranquille si trop tard et si bb sont là " ce qui m'est déjà arrivé "

 ::   et moi je trouve déplorable qu'ont soit si impulsif dans les réponses , chaque F.A à le droit d'avoir son avis sur la question

----------


## TROCA

*PAR PITIE CONCENTRONS NOUS ICI SUR LES 12 CHATS QUI ATTENDENT TOUJOURS QUE NOUS LES SAUVIONS* .
L'heure tourne et il n'y a encore aucune proposition concrète pour eux. Alors qui peut aider encore selon ses moyens et ses possibilités ?

----------


## Muriel P

La 18 aurait déjà pu être réservée, puisque proposition d'être couverte par La Patte de l'Espoir... mais pas de FA pour l'accueillir, alors qu'elle est jeune, belle et sociable  :: 
La 1 : pas d'asso
La 23 : plus de FA car FIV+
Et pour les autres, personne ! 

EDIT : pétage de plomb, désolée... 
Je suis dégoutée, cette semaine est une catastrophe ! Purée, ce que j'aimerais pouvoir en accueillir d'autres, mais impossible car pas de nouvelles adoptions  :: 

TROCA A RAISON, ON RESTE MOBILISES, ON NE LACHE RIEN ET ON EN SAUVE ENCORE !!! SVP DES FA, DES ASSOS !!!!  ::

----------


## corinne27

Moi je serais ok pour la 18, mais je suis toujours dans le 42, je peux la garder en FA durée déterminée si ça permet de la sauver, je sais que la distance pose problème hélas...

----------


## sydney21

> et moi je trouve déplorable qu'ont soit si impulsif dans les réponses , chaque F.A à le droit d'avoir son avis sur la question


On a le droit de ne pas vouloir accueillir un FIV+ mais il ne faut pas laisser dire n'importe quoi non plus, un FIV+ n'est pas plus "dangereux" qu'un autre si les précautions nécessaires sont prises.
Et Declor devait d'abord accueillir 3 chats, 2 ont été réservés par une autre structure, un asso lui a proposé de prendre la n°1 elle n'a pas voulu, et la 23 ne lui convient pas non plus.
Je suis désolée quand on veut être FA il faut bien y réfléchir *avant*et l'asso doit pouvoir compter sur sa FA, si elle tourne les talons au moindre pépin je ne pense pas que ce soit une FA "responsable".

----------


## declor92

Désolée de polluer ce post; cependant pour remettre les pendules à l'heure : c'est l'Asso et non pas moi qui ait refusée la n°1 et l'Asso a été catégorique. En ce qui concerne le FIV, j'ai demandé à la personne de l'Asso avec laquelle j'étais en contact téléphonique depuis le début si les chats étaient testés FIV/Felv. Ce à quoi cette personne m'a répondu, que s'ils étaient effectivement positifs FIV/Felv celà était indiqué sur le descriptif du chat et qu'en l'occurrence pour les chats présentés ici, ils étaient de ce fait négatifs. J'ai donc confirmé mon engagement sur les renseignements qui m'ont été communiqués. Merci de ne pas dire n'importe quoi.
Et merci de vous concentrer sur les chats restants à sauver.

----------


## Muriel P

> Moi je serais ok pour la 18, mais je suis toujours dans le 42, je peux la garder en FA durée déterminée si ça permet de la sauver, je sais que la distance pose problème hélas...


Merci Corinne ! En fait, la distance pose un souci si la durée d'accueil est très courte, par exemple si c'est juste pour la quarantaine et qu'ensuite le chat doit repartir chez sa FA longue durée sur Paris par exemple. Tout dépend de la durée de votre accueil et la localisation de la FA longue durée  :Smile:

----------


## tara60

> Désolée de polluer ce post; cependant pour remettre les pendules à l'heure : c'est l'Asso et non pas moi qui ait refusée la n°1 et l'Asso a été catégorique. En ce qui concerne le FIV, j'ai demandé à la personne de l'Asso avec laquelle j'étais en contact téléphonique depuis le début si les chats étaient testés FIV/Felv. Ce à quoi cette personne m'a répondu, que s'ils étaient effectivement positifs FIV/Felv celà était indiqué sur le descriptif du chat et qu'en l'occurrence pour les chats présentés ici, ils étaient de ce fait négatifs. J'ai donc confirmé mon engagement sur les renseignements qui m'ont été communiqués. Merci de ne pas dire n'importe quoi.
> Et merci de vous concentrer sur les chats restants à sauver.


L'association n'aurait-elle pas déjà dans une de ses FA un chat négatif à "échanger" contre l'accueil de la 23 qui était prévu chez Declor92??

----------


## TROCA

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR MARDI 27 MARS, SI ELLE EST ENCORE LA !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit comme sociable tout de même

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais décrit aussi comme sociable
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif mais sociable
 Début de coryza 

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*
*13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX* 



*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

*Ces 12 chats ont besoin de notre aide à tous, car c'est ensemble que nous pourrons les sauver, chacun apportant ce qu' il peut, ce qu'il se sent capable de faire*, *après avoir pris auprès de ceux qui ont l'expérience de ces sauvetages tous les renseignements utiles  afin de s'engager en toute connaissance de cause.*

----------


## banzai

> On a le droit de ne pas vouloir accueillir un FIV+ mais il ne faut pas laisser dire n'importe quoi non plus, un FIV+ n'est pas plus "dangereux" qu'un autre si les précautions nécessaires sont prises.
> .


le post n'est pas pour polémiqué sur cette question
pour ma part je préfère accueillir un felv qu'un fiv , cherché l'erreur ::

----------


## SarahC

::  *CONCENTRONS NOUS SUR CE QUI RESTE A ACCOMPLIR, PENSONS AUX CHATS RESTANTS QUI N'ONT PAS DE CO-VOIT, PAS DE FA, OU PAS D'ASSOC!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

*On a donc une sortie à prévoir pour:*

_- le 23, bassin fracturé et dysorexique
- la 17, anorexique et ulcères
- le 11 et le 24, dont on doit avoir les infos avant ce midi, comme demandé_

*Et plus, si on trouve encore des pistes, rien n'est perdu!*

----------


## SarahC

Je rappelle dans les grandes lignes que ce signifie être FA:




> *FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*
> 
>  *************
> 
> *Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
> *
> 
> ...

----------


## SarahC

Ne faites pas de copier/coller ni pr liste ni pr appels à dons, cela décale et décale la mise en page.
Faites "citer" et ôtez les "quotes" ensuite. Merci!  :: 
Liste à jour avec informations.
Le 24 est en urgence, non réservé, et il y a encore un autre chat qui n'est pas bien, mais qui a évolué en caractère (le 13). 
Dans le doute, et sans confirmation pour le 11 et le 24 concernant les destinations, je rajoute le 11 dans la liste; car nous n'avons pas encore de confirmation pour lui. 
Le 24 n'était pas résa ce matin de façon sûre, et un mail a été envoyé en urgence ds ce sens pour lui et pour le 13 en les indiquant comme des priorités. 
Changement de sexe pour le 13, c'est devenu un mâle.... 


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR MARDI 27 MARS, SI ELLE EST ENCORE LA !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable*
* 
8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable**

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable**
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable*
*  Début de coryza 

**11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable
 Coryza* *

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*_
_*13) Mâle, noir et blanc, 10 mois, devenu timidou mais sociable
** URGENT: Anorexie et coryza! * 
*


LES NOUVEAUX* 



*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

**24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*
* URGENT: Anorexie! * 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*De l'aide pour ces pauvres minous !* :: 



Spoiler:  



 
  Moi même le FIV me faisait flipper pour mon chat et un jour Bambou est arrivé chez moi, et en regardant son carnet il a été testé positif juste avant sa sortie fourrière. Bon bah j'allais pas le jeter non plus le petit père.
Je me suis renseignée sur la maladie. J'ai pris mes précautions, j'ai fait des présentations en règle avec mon chat. etc...
Et puis je sais que mon chat n'est pas bagarreur, Bambou ne l'était pas non plus et tout s'est bien passé au final. Il y a bien des personnes dans mon entourage qui essaye encore de me faire flipper sur le FIV en me disant à mi-mot que c'est irresponsable mais quand on voit comment ça se passe entre Bambou et Kanoma :


Franchement il n'y a rien de flippant...
Et on sauve une vie.

(désolée pour cette parenthèse)

----------


## SarahC

Merci de ne pas relancer la chose sur le FIV, on a des chats à sauver et zéro co-voit. Vos arguments ne changeront rien de part et d'autre, et là, pile en ce moment, je suis désolée de rappeler qu'on a d'autres priorités. Les avis ne se changent pas en 2 mn et là, ma priorité c'est de trouver un co-voitureur, et de l'aide. Pas de relancer une page d'avis. Ne le prenez pas mal, mais là, CA URGE! Les mails qui tombent comme ça pour les chats, ce n'est pas pour faire joli! 
C'est parce que le véto est sur place, et un chat malade est un chat potentiellement arrêté.

----------


## chatperlipopette

11 et 24 sont toujours la ? Flokelo tu ne les as pas reserves ?

----------


## SarahC

> 11 et 24 sont toujours la ? Flokelo tu ne les as pas reserves ?


11, je ne sais pas, 24 est dans le mail que tu as eu tout à l'heure. 
Dc comme le 24 devait l'être et indiqué en urgence, et comme nous n'avons pour le moment eu aucune précision sur les sorties de samedi pr lesquelles nous n'avons personne, dans le doute abstiens toi dis le proverbe, donc je le remets A TOUT HASARD uniquement, juste pour qu'on ait confirmation de façon sûre. Dc pas de panique, je raisonne juste en 11/24. Et co 24 non, je remets 11 pr être sûre.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR MARDI 27 MARS, SI ELLE EST ENCORE LA !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable*
* 
8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable**

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable**
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable*
*  Début de coryza 

**11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable
 Coryza* *

12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*_
_*13) Mâle, noir et blanc, 10 mois, devenu timidou mais sociable
** URGENT: Anorexie et coryza! * 
*


LES NOUVEAUX* 



*18) Femelle 1 an tricolore sociable

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

**24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*
* URGENT: Anorexie! * 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*120  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 40  (Ibis) 20 pour le 3 et 20 pour la 17* *avec reçu*
* 160  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu 
20  ( bbpo )* *pour la 1 avec reçu si possible
**100  ( declor92)* * pour la 1 si elle sort !!!* *avec ou sans reçu peu importe* 

*TOTAL : 685 
*_
Si je n'ai pas râté un truc!_

----------


## corinne27

> Merci Corinne ! En fait, la distance pose un souci si la durée d'accueil est très courte, par exemple si c'est juste pour la quarantaine et qu'ensuite le chat doit repartir chez sa FA longue durée sur Paris par exemple. Tout dépend de la durée de votre accueil et la localisation de la FA longue durée


pour 1 mois, voir un peu plus si j arrive a négocier avec mon mari...

----------


## SarahC

> pour 1 mois, voir un peu plus si j arrive a négocier avec mon mari...


Une quarantaine ds votre coin est "utile" si le chat reste ds le coin, dc 15 jours à un mois, c cool; si le chat repart ds le coin, et ça, c possible!
Suffit de trouver la suite, mais c un bon début! Mais il est vrai que je ne suis pas du tout partisane des chats promenés comme des colis d'un bout de la France à l'autre.
Le mieux est de faire cela de la façon la plus "humaine" et la plus efficace et rationnelle possible. Merci à vous.

----------


## corinne27

> Une quarantaine ds votre coin est "utile" si le chat reste ds le coin, dc 15 jours à un mois, c cool; si le chat repart ds le coin, et ça, c possible!
> Suffit de trouver la suite, mais c un bon début! Mais il est vrai que je ne suis pas du tout partisane des chats promenés comme des colis d'un bout de la France à l'autre.
> Le mieux est de faire cela de la façon la plus "humaine" et la plus efficace et rationnelle possible. Merci à vous.


je comprends et suis de votre avis, donc si possibilité je suis OK

----------


## Gaston

Je pense que celà pourrait se faire, un mois c'est court mais c'est aussi long pour trouver soit une FALD soit une adoption........ 
Et si celà permet de lui sauver la vie

----------


## SarahC

:: *ON RECHERCHE TOUJOURS UN CO-VOITURAGE POUR CE SAMEDI MATIN, RP EST!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

Flokelo peux-tu nous confirmer si résa 11 & 24 faites entre temps, et s'il y a eu des news sur les autres chats? 
Chatperlipopette n'est pas dispo pr l'heure, dc ne peut pas se renseigner.

----------


## katell91

Le 11 et 24 doivent venir chez moi. Flokelo les a réservés et me l'a encore confirmé par texto il y a moins de deux heures. Il reste à organiser le covoiturage, c'est encore le point à régler, il me semble. Je viens de lui laissé un message pour qu'elle vous le confirme. J'ai hâte de voir ces deux loulous à l'abris. Merci à tous ceux qui se démènent sur ce site pour sauver les animaux en détresse

----------


## babe78

juste un petit message

l'association ne peut pas chapeauter de chats craintif comme nous l'avons déjà dit et la fa qui s'était proposé a refusé de prendre la chatte 18 car trop jeune et trop sociable et aujourd'hui, de toute façon, elle se désiste totalement, je pense qu'on peut également oublié sa promesse de don pour la 23 qu'elle avait fait à l'association

les chats craintifs ne sont pas des chats à relâcher, loin de là, mais il faut des fas patientes et surtout qui savent socialiser et ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde. même avec de la bonne volonté, beaucoup de fas qui acceptent de prendre un chat craintif n'arrivent pas à le faire progresser mais ce ne sont pas des chats sauvages. il faut leur trouver de bons adoptants qui acceptent un chat qu'il ne pourra pas caresser avant des mois ou des années mais c'est super quand cela fonctionne.

pour les chats fiv, nous en prenons régulièrement à l'association et nous respectons les choix des fas qui refusent de les prendre et il est clair que la majorité refuse malgré le peu de risques mais on ne veut force personne mais le dernier loulou sorti pour lequel nous avons été prévenu après qu'il était fiv, la fa qui s'était engagé le garde le temps que nous trouvions une solution. parfois, nous avons la chance comme alexiel que la fa garde quand même le loulou et c'est génial. nous ne sommes pas toujours prévenu avant de la positivité et nous prévenons dès que nous avons l'association.

concernant les loulous de ce sos, la chatte 23 n'est pour rien dans ce qui arrive et nous ne la laisserons pas tomber donc elle est réservée et part en fa de quarantaine mais nous lui cherchons donc en urgence une fa longue durée prête à accueillir une chatte fiv sociable.
nous allons également réserver la chatte 18 qui n'a pas de fa longue durée, uniquement parce qu'elle est trop jeune et gentille ... elle est bien testée négative donc si qqn peut nous la prendre jusque fin avril maximum en rp, ce serait super car nous avons 2 we adoption en rp en avril.

mon message était pour l'avenir, nous ne serons pas présents les semaines prochaines si pas d'adoption de chats fiv ou de chats craintifs car pas possible de prendre de risques de se retrouver encore avec un chat fiv sans fa

----------


## SarahC

> Le 11 et 24 doivent venir chez moi. Flokelo les a réservés et me l'a encore confirmé par texto il y a moins de deux heures. Il reste à organiser le covoiturage, c'est encore le point à régler, il me semble. Je viens de lui laissé un message pour qu'elle vous le confirme. J'ai hâte de voir ces deux loulous à l'abris. Merci à tous ceux qui se démènent sur ce site pour sauver les animaux en détresse


Pouvez vous avancer? Car pour le moment on a zéro piste, mais simplement, si on boucle, que l'on sache ce qui est possible de votre côté.
+ tél, et adresse en MP.
En outre, le chat 24 est en anorexie, comment cela se passe?
Car isoler les 2 ds la même pièce, si ne s'entendent pas, et co l'un est malade, la pièce de quarantaine est assez "grande"? 
A déposer chez un véto avant?
Pour le moment, si on a une piste co voit concrète, elle s'arrêtera au niveau Pontault/Croissy Beaubourg.
Au-delà, nous avons épuré toutes les idées.
Avez vous deux boites de transport?
Merci et désolée pour ces questions, mais il est important que tous les détails soient validés pour tous au plus vite.

----------


## SarahC

Je mets à jour au vu des dernières infos.
Babe78 passe nous en MP les infos de "direction" et coordonnées de la FA de la tricolore, et si cette personne peut avancer.
Car pour le moment, on n'a rien du tout.....
Si qqn a encore des idées non exploitées de co-voit faites nous signe! 



 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR MARDI 27 MARS, SI ELLE EST ENCORE LA !!*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

1) femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu timide
*_Juste trouille trouille, ne crache pas
_




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable*
* 
8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable**

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable**
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable*
*  Début de coryza 
**
12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*_
_*13) Mâle, noir et blanc, 10 mois, devenu timidou mais sociable
** URGENT: Anorexie et coryza! * 
*


LES NOUVEAUX* 
*

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Nous avons donc les chats suivants à sortir demain:*

*17) Direction véto? Lequel? 

18) Chatte trico, direction? 

23) Chatte à bassin fracturé (direction véto 93) 

11) Direction 91 (ville?), mais comment?

24) Direction véto? Lequel?*

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net pour la journée, il faut toutes les infos avant 18h.

----------


## katell91

Je viens d'envoyer un message à SarahC qui s'est déconnectée avec plus de détails. Je suis en mesure de les accueillir, on va les sortir de cet enfer !

----------


## marinettemag

Bonjour,
*22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif*

Connaissez-vous son âge à présent, SVP Merci ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Bonjour,
> *22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif*
> 
> Connaissez-vous son âge à présent, SVP Merci ?



Toujours pas. Je vais essayer d en savoir plus.

----------


## anne moisson

Voici pour la 18: direction 94430 Chennevières sur Marne , j' envoie l' adresse complète à sarahc par mail .

----------


## TROCA

*13) Mâle, noir et blanc, 10 mois, devenu timidou mais sociable
** URGENT: Anorexie et coryza! * 

Quelqu'un pour le petit malou un grand bébé passé de craintif à timidou qui est en urgence extrême ?  :: POUR LUI

----------


## sydney21

*A priori on a quelqu'un pour faire la sortie fourriere 2 cet aprem. J'attends de savoir combien il a de box, en principe il doit deja deposer les chattes 17 et 23 soit chez moi et je les emmene chez le veto du 93, soit chez le veto direct.*

----------


## sydney21

> *nous avons donc les chats suivants à sortir demain:*
> 
> *17) direction véto? Lequel? 
> 
> *


veto 93 villemomble

----------


## SarahC

> *A priori on a quelqu'un pour faire la sortie fourriere 2 cet aprem. J'attends de savoir combien il a de box, en principe il doit deja deposer les chattes 17 et 23 soit chez moi et je les emmene chez le veto du 93, soit chez le veto direct.*


Et pour les autres, comment faire?
Car si on ne groupe pas, je ne peux pas encore trouver qqn co ça.
Et il faut que les assocs soient prévenues, pr les procs.
La 23 n'est sortante que demain, faire déplacer qqn pr un seul chat, c'est tout de même compliqué.
Demain nous n'avons personne pour 5 chats.

----------


## SarahC

> *13) Mâle, noir et blanc, 10 mois, devenu timidou mais sociable
> ** URGENT: Anorexie et coryza! * 
> 
> Quelqu'un pour le petit malou un grand bébé passé de craintif à timidou qui est en urgence extrême ? POUR LUI


Personne, rien du tout.

----------


## SarahC

[QUOTE=flokelo;1033957]


> *Nous avons donc les chats suivants à sortir demain:*
> 
> *17) Direction véto? Lequel? 
> 
> 18) Chatte trico, direction? 
> 
> 23) Chatte à bassin fracturé (direction véto 93) 
> 
> 
> ...


Il est décrit en anorexie, il ne passe même pas faire un bilan chez un véto? 
Savigny, pour le moment nous n'avons personne. Une idée de plan B, la FA peut-elle avancer un peu?
Est-elle véhiculée?

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net, ne suis repassée que pr espérer un miracle.... 
A ce soir, brièvement, je vous laisse organiser vos sorties.

----------


## Gaston

Sarah,
Je reste dispo pour une sortie fourrière si vous avez besoin de moi, je ne le dis pas chaque semaine mais je ne prends aucun rendez vous le samedi matin pour rester disponible en cas de besoin

----------


## SarahC

> Sarah,
> Je reste dispo pour une sortie fourrière si vous avez besoin de moi, je ne le dis pas chaque semaine mais je ne prends aucun rendez vous le samedi matin pour rester disponible en cas de besoin


Merci. J'aimerais juste éviter que l'on ne se retrouve à 6 personnes pour 2 chats, et pour la 23, et pr les autres, sans proc, aucune sortie.
Dc je vous laisse vous passer les infos, si qqch doit se faire cet AM....
Je ne sais même pas si seront prêts, ça aussi.
Et sinon, on voit pr demain, mais tu viens de "loin", et je le répète, je pense que X lecteurs pourraient donner un petit coup de volant pour un bout, je voudrais éviter de déplacer des gens inutilement, ou morceler.
Si cet AM des chats sortent, ce serait bien de tout boucler. 
Si pas possible, ma foi, tant pis, mais en tout cas, à part coordonner de loin, c'est co les appels à dons, et le reste, je n'organise pas à la place, je suis de loin, co tt le monde.
On fait signe, ce soir, en fonction de, là, je dois quitter le net, et ne serai pas devant un poste et encore moins greffée à mon tél pr l'AM.

----------


## sydney21

> Et pour les autres, comment faire?
> Car si on ne groupe pas, je ne peux pas encore trouver qqn co ça.
> Et il faut que les assocs soient prévenues, pr les procs.
> La 23 n'est sortante que demain, faire déplacer qqn pr un seul chat, c'est tout de même compliqué.
> Demain nous n'avons personne pour 5 chats.


ok alors j'annule et retourne bosser la prochaine fois je laisserai les urgences là où elles sont car j'essaie de trouver des solutions pour faire au plus vite et ça ne va jamais ça commence à me gonfler.

----------


## fina_flora

> ok alors j'annule et retourne bosser la prochaine fois je laisserai les urgences là où elles sont car j'essaie de trouver des solutions pour faire au plus vite et ça ne va jamais ça commence à me gonfler.


non sydney, n'annules pas, cela en fera déjà de sortie
par contre, renseigne toi pour le nb de boites que la personne a
et si tu pouvais donner par mp et ou sms à flokelo et babe le nom de cette personne pour qu'elles puissent faire la proc et se tenir prête à l'envoyer à la fourrière, ce serait top je pense

----------


## chatperlipopette

Qui concrètement fait les sorties de l'endroit 1 ? Et quand ?
Qui concrètement fait les sorties de l'endroit 2 ? Et quand ?

Je vais pouvoir réserver un minou ou deux, je vois avec mes contacts ce que je peux faire.

----------


## fina_flora

> Qui concrètement fait les sorties de l'endroit 1 ? Et quand ?
> Qui concrètement fait les sorties de l'endroit 2 ? Et quand ?
> 
> Je vais pouvoir réserver un minou ou deux, je vois avec mes contacts ce que je peux faire.


pour l'endroit, les sorties on déjà été faites, il ne manque plus que le 1 qui n'a pas d'asso, je crois

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mais y'a bien des chats qui ne sont pas sortis encore ?

----------


## fina_flora

> Mais y'a bien des chats qui ne sont pas sortis encore ?


pour l'endroit 1, on a sorti les 2 roux pour the pattounes gang et la trico (16, je crois) pour handicat et un autre blessé dans la journée de mercredi
il ne reste que le 1

----------


## chatperlipopette

Comme Kenji va rester en FA définitive je vais sortir la N°1. Gaston : elle prendra le train dimanche soir je pense.

----------


## Muriel P

> Comme Kenji va rester en FA définitive je vais sortir la N°1. Gaston : elle prendra le train dimanche soir je pense.


Super super super !!! Merci Chatperlipopette !!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Et je ne le fais pas pour les XX dons qu'elle a je m'en fiche, je le fais pour l'urgence, parce que j'ai une place de libre ( celle de Kenji ) et parce que Terpsichore a eu un gros coup de coeur pour elle donc voilà. 
Je tenais à préciser si desfois y'avait des mauvaises langues, je ne demande qu'un peu d'aide pour sa stérilisation + rappel. 
Merci.

----------


## SarahC

> ok alors j'annule et retourne bosser la prochaine fois je laisserai les urgences là où elles sont car j'essaie de trouver des solutions pour faire au plus vite et ça ne va jamais ça commence à me gonfler.


Il ne s'agit pas d'annuler, me de tenter de grouper si c possible. Si pas possible on continue à chercher pour les autres.

----------


## sydney21

> Qui concrètement fait les sorties de l'endroit 1 ? Et quand ?
> Qui concrètement fait les sorties de l'endroit 2 ? Et quand ?


J'avais une proposition de partenaire77 pour aller à l'endroit 2 cet aprèm. Le souci je n'ai pas de téléphone portable pour le joindre, je ne sais pas combien il a de box et je ne connais que son prénom (pour les procurations). Il peut se rendre dans le 93, Montfermeil ou villemomble ? 
j'aurai bien aimé que ceux qui le peuvent sortent cet aprèm, maintenant je ne suis pas sûre qu'on va réussir à s'organiser à temps  ::

----------


## Rinou

Saud erreur de ma part, la minette 1 peut être réservée (si elle est toujours là) mais ne pourra pas sortir avant mardi car elle n'aura probablement pas été pucée étant donné que personne n'en voulait.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Minette N°1 résa effectuée. Par contre une nouvelle à l'instant. Je mets la liste à jour.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Saud erreur de ma part, la minette 1 peut être réservée (si elle est toujours là) mais ne pourra pas sortir avant mardi car elle n'aura probablement pas été pucée étant donné que personne n'en voulait.


Si sortante dès maintenant.

----------


## SarahC

Super Chatperli! Je me déconnecte totalement là car suis ds ma voiture déjà. Essayons de faire au mieux pour tous sans nous énerver inutilement. À part perdre de l'energie qu'on peut utiliser pour autre chose ça ne sert à rien. Si la 17 peut sortir ce jour c parfait. Si on peut coupler c encore mieux. Et sinon on voit comment trouver pour demain. Reste la 1, si qqn dispo demain matin. À plus tard et merci à tous. J'aide moi aussi chaque semaine co je le peux ms ne peux faire plus. Et cet AM ne peux rien suivre, ai déjà 45 mn de retard.

----------


## SarahC

> Si sortante dès maintenant.


La 1, oui.

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR MARDI 27 MARS*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

 25) femelle, 6 ans écaille de tortue, très sociable abandon de particulier*




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable*
* 
8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable**

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable**
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable*
*  Début de coryza 
**
12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*_
_*13) Mâle, noir et blanc, 10 mois, devenu timidou mais sociable
** URGENT: Anorexie et coryza! * 
*


LES NOUVEAUX* 
*

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive

22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif**

*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Rinou

Ouf, c'est super pour cette minette !
Merci Chatperlipopette.  ::

----------


## sydney21

> Et je ne le fais pas pour les XX dons qu'elle a je m'en fiche, je le fais pour l'urgence, parce que j'ai une place de libre ( celle de Kenji ) et parce que Terpsichore a eu un gros coup de coeur pour elle donc voilà. 
> Je tenais à préciser si desfois y'avait des mauvaises langues, je ne demande qu'un peu d'aide pour sa stérilisation + rappel. 
> Merci.


Super Chatperlipopette pour la 1 ! 

Et les mauvaises langues, on s'en fiche  ::

----------


## fina_flora

la 25 aussi est sortante dés ce jour, je pense, comme abandon?

----------


## katell91

[QUOTE=SarahC;1034009]


> Il est décrit en anorexie, il ne passe même pas faire un bilan chez un véto? 
> Savigny, pour le moment nous n'avons personne. Une idée de plan B, la FA peut-elle avancer un peu?
> Est-elle véhiculée?


En fait c'est 91220 Bretigny sur Orge et pas Savigny sur Orge. Non je n'ai pas de véhicule.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je rapelle aussi que KENJI a un appel à dons et que je m'étais fixée de ne sortir personne tant que celui ci n'était pas bouclé car c'est la 1ère facture de son hospi et j'ai la deuxième à régler.
Je sors la 1 car elle pête un plomb et si elle refait un troisième tour, son état va empirer et là elle n'aura plus aucune chance.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

SYDNEY: je t ai envoyé des textos avec coordonnées portable de Partenaire sinon mp si en ligne
KATTEL: tu as un veto que tu connais à coté de chez toi au cas où?

----------


## sydney21

edit

----------


## fina_flora

> SYDNEY: je t ai envoyé des textos avec coordonnées portable de Partenaire sinon mp si en ligne
> KATTEL: tu as un veto que tu connais à coté de chez toi au cas où?


partenaire à indiqué avoir perdu son portable sur sa fiche

----------


## chatperlipopette

> la 25 aussi est sortante dés ce jour, je pense, comme abandon?


Non sa proprio venait d'arriver.

----------


## sydney21

le portable de Partenaire n'est pas attribué. Je lui ai envoyé un MP, laissé un message sur son fixe, pas de nouvelles... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Super Chatperlipopette pour la 1 ! 
> 
> Et les mauvaises langues, on s'en fiche


J'avais pas vu ton message.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa *confirmée* pour la 17 / sortante le plus tôt possible, Par partenaire77 ? / *Va en FA chez sydney21* / *Besoin de qqun pour la sortie endroit 2 jusqu'à Montfermeil ( 93 ) après 17H30 ce soir ou demain toute la journée.*

*SSAD:* résa* confirmée* pour le 11 et le 24  / sortants ? Par ?, */ Le 24 va à Bretigny sur Orge (91) et le 11 ?/ Merci de me préciser par MP tes besoins

 HANDI CATS :* résa *confirmée* pour la 23 / sortante samedi, par ? */ Va en FA quarantaine chez Rinou ( passage véto dans le 93 avant ) /* -FALD  sur Lyon ( 69 )* / Merci de me préciser par MP vos besoins
*
*Chat'perlipopette* : résa *confirmée* pour la 1 / sortante dès aujourd'hui, par ? / *VA en transit jusqu'à dimanche chez Gaston* / *Besoin d'un co voit de l'endroit 1 et voir avec Gaston jusqu'où elle peut aller.*

----------


## babe78

> *
>  La patte de l'espoir ? :* résa *confirmée* pour la 23 / sortante samedi, par ? */ Va en FA quarantaine chez Rinou ( passage véto dans le 93 avant ) / Vu av intervenants directement* -FALD trouvée sur Lyon c'est ça ?


pour l'instant quarantaine chez rinou mais je n'ai pas de FALD, je ne sais pas de qui vous parler sur lyon

----------


## Gaston

Brétigny c'est à côté de chez moi........ si besoin.........

----------


## fina_flora

> pour l'instant quarantaine chez rinou mais je n'ai pas de FALD, je ne sais pas de qui vous parler sur lyon


tu réserves aussi la 18 il me semble?
va chez rinou aussi?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon moi je m'embrouille là, merci de m'éclairer la 23 sort sous quelle assoc ? Et la 18 ?

----------


## Muriel P

> pour l'instant quarantaine chez rinou mais je n'ai pas de FALD, je ne sais pas de qui vous parler sur lyon


La 23 va sortir sous Handi'Cats finalement, puisque nous avons une FA longue durée à Lyon. C'est une FA d'Handi'Cats qui est sur Rescue (Allison2311)

----------


## fina_flora

> Bon moi je m'embrouille là, merci de m'éclairer la 23 sort sous quelle assoc ? Et la 18 ?


Voici pour la 18: direction 94430 Chennevières sur Marne , j' envoie l' adresse complète à sarahc par mail .
posté par anne moisson (la patte de l'espoir)

----------


## fina_flora

> La 23 va sortir sous Handi'Cats finalement, puisque nous avons une FA longue durée à Lyon. C'est une FA d'Handi'Cats qui est sur Rescue (Allison2311)


le 23 fait la quarantaine chez Rinou?

----------


## katell91

Le véto a côté de chez moi a voulu enthanasié mon chat parce qu'il ne savait pas le soigner. Il n'est prêt de me revoir. J'emmène les miens à Viry Châtillon chez le véto qui a sauvé ce chat. Ce n'est pas simple pour y aller mais ca m'est égal.




> SYDNEY: je t ai envoyé des textos avec coordonnées portable de Partenaire sinon mp si en ligne
> KATTEL: tu as un veto que tu connais à coté de chez toi au cas où?

----------


## chatperlipopette

La 18 sort sous Babe78 c'est ça ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> le 23 fait la quarantaine chez Rinou?


Oui

----------


## babe78

désolée je n'avais pas suivi les changements avec handicats pour la 23 que je remercie vraiment d'accepter de la prendre en charge vu qu'ils ont la fa longue durée

nous sortons la 18 sous la patte de l'espoir

----------


## Muriel P

Edit : doublon avec Chatperlipopette

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Mis à jour avec les infos données en MP


assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa *confirmée* pour la 17 / sortante demain, Par ? / *Va en FA chez sydney21* / *Besoin de qqun pour la sortie endroit 2 jusqu'à Montfermeil ( 93 ) sydney21 dispo demain toute la journée.*

*SSAD:* résa* confirmée* pour le 11 et le 24  / sortants demain,  Par ?, */ Le 11 et 24 vont à Bretigny sur Orge (91) / Merci de me préciser par MP tes besoins

 HANDI CATS :* résa *confirmée* pour la 23 / sortante demain, par ? */ Va en FA quarantaine chez Rinou ( passage véto dans le 93 avant ) /* -FALD  sur Lyon ( 69 )* 
*
*Chat'perlipopette* : résa *confirmée* pour la 1, le 13 et la 21 / sortants demain, par ? / *Vont tous chez Gaston* / *Besoin d'un co voit de l'endroit 1 + 2 et voir avec Gaston jusqu'où elle peut aller.

La patte de l'espoir :*résa confirmée ? pour la 18 / sortante ? Par ? / Va où ?

----------


## sydney21

pour ce soir c'est foutu, pas de covoit, en espérant que ça pourra se faire demain et que tous les chats malades seront toujours là  ::

----------


## TROCA

Merci à toutes celles qui permettent à ces 6 chats de sortir. Une grosse pensée pour les chats qui resteront là-bas et particulièrement au petit malou 13 qui est en grande urgence.

----------


## Gaston

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER POUR MARDI 27 MARS*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *

ANCIENS: 

25) femelle, 6 ans écaille de tortue, très sociable abandon de particulier*




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable**
8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable
**Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés à Disney,

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable**
 Coryza léger 

10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable*
* Début de coryza 
Sont ensemble dans la même cage
**
12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*_
_*

LES NOUVEAUX* 
*

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

22) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc craintif**

*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 



réservé par chatperlipopette:

*13) Mâle, noir et blanc, 10 mois, devenu timidou mais sociable
 URGENT: Anorexie et coryza!* 

*21) Femelle, 5 mois, Roux tabby blanc craintive*

----------


## TROCA

::  Chaperli  . J'étais trop inquiète pour le petit 13. Merci pour lui et la minette 21.

Sur la liste 2 il reste 8 chats dont 5 anciens et parmi eux 3 urgences dont une gestante. Alors on recommence à se mobiliser pour eux  .
Ils comptent sur nous. Ne les décevons pas !

----------


## mirabelle94

> Envoyé par *lorris*  
> Et puis, peut-être une question idiote car je n'ai pas d'expérience en PA, mais je rejoins le commentaire de Mirabelle94, ces chats craintifs et qui n'aiment pas les humains, ne peuvent-ils pas vivre sur les sites de chats libres ? C'est mieux que d'être euthanasiés. Pas faisable ? Trop de chats ? pas la meilleure solution , trop de danger , fourrière qui pourrait repassé , c'est pas le but


simple précision :  s'ils sont stérilisés et identifiés la fourrière ne peut pas les euthanasier, elle doit les rendre à l'assoc qui en est propriétaire.
D'autre part des chats vraiment très craintifs vivent mieux libres, me semble-t-il, qu'enfermés toute leur vie alors que le contact avec l'humain leur est pénible. 
c'était juste une suggestion pour limiter la surcharge des familles d'accueil et permettre un roulement propice à plus de sauvetages, tout en donnant à chaque chat la vie qui lui convient le mieux. Mais il vaudrait mieux en débattre sur un autre forum effectivement. Je voulais juste répondre à l'intervention de Babe78 sur les chats trop craintifs ...

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je t'ai mp chaperlipopette.
> Faudra voir l'état du loulou 24 demain à sa sortie (le roux qui ne mange pas) (regarder la fiche de soin et me transmettre les infos) et on avisera en fonction de cela si besoin d'un véto car du coup, ca serait direction villemomble pour les deux et je me débrouillerai du coup pour les faire redescendre soit samedi soit dimanche.


Je n'ai pas reçu ton MP

----------


## Lady92

> Bonjour,
> *22) Mâle âge ? bleu et blanc craintif*
> 
> Connaissez-vous son âge à présent, SVP Merci ?


10 mois!

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*120  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 40  (Ibis) 20 pour le 3 et 20 pour la 17* *avec reçu*
* 160  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu 
20  ( bbpo )* *pour la 1 avec reçu si possible
**100  ( declor92)* * pour la 1 si elle sort !!!* *avec ou sans reçu peu importe* 

*TOTAL : 685 
*

----------


## partenaire77

Il m'a été indiqué qu'une chatte pouvait être sortie cet après-midi et gardée quelques heures dans la ville voisine; j'ai accepté de la covoiturer à Montfermeil ou chez un véto du 93 après mon travail soit 17H50, pas de faire une sortie fourrière, puisqu'elles ferment à 17H30.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*

RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):*    pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois

*Longue durée:
**alexandra ( 80 ) :*pour un chat ou chaton moyenne à longue durée

----------


## sydney21

> Il m'a été indiqué qu'une chatte pouvait être sortie cet après-midi et gardée quelques heures dans la ville voisine; j'ai accepté de la covoiturer à Montfermeil ou chez un véto du 93 après mon travail soit 17H50, pas de faire une sortie fourrière, puisqu'elles ferment à 17H30.


Visiblement on s'est mal compris, et de toute façon préparer les covoit à l'arrache c'est le casse tête chinois.

J'espère que les chats sortiront bien demain...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bilan : les principales urgences ont été réservées, reste plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour que tout le monde sorte demain.

Je fais un récap des chats réservés et à sortir

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP DES CHATS RESERVES EN ATTENTE DE SORTIR

**ENDROIT 1
**
Minette n°1 : Chat'perlipopette

ENDROIT 2

Minou n°11 : SSAD
Minou n°13 : Chat'perlipopette
Minette n°17 : Sydney21
Minette n°18 : La patte de l'espoir
Minette n°21 : Chat'perlipopette
Minette n°23 : Handi'cats
Minou n°24 : SSAD

J'ai oublié personne ?

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_

*RESTE DONC :
*
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR MARDI 27 MARS*  ::  *


ENDROIT N°1* : *



25) femelle, 6 ans écaille de tortue, très sociable abandon de particulier*




 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 23 MARS!!!!*  :: 
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 

*DES ANCIENS
*
*7) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable**
8) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable
**Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés à Disney,

9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable**
 Coryza léger 
10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc,* *timidou mais sociable*
* Début de coryza 
Sont ensemble dans la même cage
**
12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
 Fin de coryza + gestante ? 
*_
_*

LES NOUVEAUX* 
*

19) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou mais sociable

20) Mâle 1 an brun tabby timidou mais sociable

22) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc craintif**

*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## banzai

simple précision : s'ils sont stérilisés et identifiés la fourrière ne peut pas les euthanasier, elle doit les rendre à l'assoc qui en est propriétaire.
et rebelotte , ils en feront quoi ????
D'autre part des chats vraiment très craintifs vivent mieux libres, me semble-t-il, qu'enfermés toute leur vie alors que le contact avec l'humain leur est pénible.
grosse erreur ,un chat né pas sauvage ,c'est les conditions qui fait qu'il devient sauvage en grandissant ,cela peux mettre des mois ou des années ,comme j'en ai connu , le seul souçi c'est qu'il risque d'etre inadoptable car se focalise que sur une personne ou la personne a un lien qui c'est créé avec ce chat et préfère le garder 
c'était juste une suggestion pour limiter la surcharge des familles d'accueil et permettre un roulement propice à plus de sauvetages, tout en donnant à chaque chat la vie qui lui convient le mieux. Mais il vaudrait mieux en débattre sur un autre forum effectivement. Je voulais juste répondre à l'intervention de Babe78 sur les chats trop craintifs ...
attention , le coryza vont aller aux 5 mois , et pour les autres qui l'ont déjà , mardi faudraient qu'ils sortent

----------


## chantil77

La sortie de fourrière n°1 pour la chatte 1 et l'amener à Gaston est-t-elle bouclée ou besoin d'aide ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Chantil, normalement c'est bouclé et on ne va pas abusé encore avec toi. 
Sauf si changement , je t appelle à 4h du mat pour te dire: non j rigole avant minuit...

----------


## SarahC

A priori tout est bouclé, les assocs ont eu les mails pour la procuration, les FA sont prévenues et tout est calé. Merci.

----------


## chantil77

Merci de votre réponse Venise et Sarah. 
Bonne route à la minette et à tous ceux qui sortent demain.
Je croise les doigts pour que les autres aient aussi la chance de sortir sous peu !

----------


## fina_flora

> La sortie de fourrière n°1 pour la chatte 1 et l'amener à Gaston est-t-elle bouclée ou besoin d'aide ?


pour la semaine prochaine, sem 13, je serais à proximité de la fourrière 1 vendredi soir et pourrais donc sortir samedi 31 mars
j'aurais au moins 2 sac et 5 boites (peux aller jusque 8 boites dont 1 ou 2 grande)

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci de réitérer ta proposition sur semaine suivante.

----------


## sydney21

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable
*Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie

Voici Diva





Plus de trace de coryza ni d'ulcères suite aux soins reçus en fourrière. Tant mieux ! Quant à l'anorexie, la miss a bien mangé sa gamelle de pâtée en arrivant, il semblerait qu'elle rechigne sur les croquettes, on verra ça, en tout cas rien de dramatique.

Bonnes surprises parmi les autres sortis, le chat tigré poils mi-longs est un gros nounours avec une belle tête de lion, par contre il aura besoin d'un bon toilettage car il a d'énormes bourres de poils.

le petit roux et blanc réservé par chatperlipopette est super craquant, pas bien grand, quelques crachouillis mais franchement je doute que ce soit du vrai "craintif".

La femelle noire et blanche craintive devenue un mâle timidou mais sociable a l'air très sympa, il est venu se frotter aux barreaux de son panier, et en plus il semble avoir du poil mi-long c'est effectivement un beau chat.

La fracture du bassin sera vue cet aprèm par le véto mais il semble qu'une opération ne soit pas forcément nécessaire, on attend les nouvelles.

----------


## Lady92

Super toutes ces bonnes nouvelles... Et Diva est absolument sublissime  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Diva a de grandes oreilles lol. vivement les photos des minous.

----------


## anne moisson

Absolument ravissante DIVA  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Oh oui, elle est magnifique !!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

*23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable 
** Fracture du bassin+ dysorexie! 
**Sortante samedi! 

*Des photos un peu plus tard.
La minette n'aura pas besoin d'être réopérée.
Les têtes fémorales ne sont pas touchées.
Elle devra avoir des séances de kiné pendant 3 semaines en revanche.

Je mets la facture, je pointerai plus tard.



*
*

----------


## SarahC

*24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Anorexie*  :: 

Première gamelle vidée:



Il a attaqué la 2ème:



Il faut croire (et c'est compréhensible) que bcp peinent à supporter l'enfermement dans ses lieux.
Ce n'est pas le premier qui se réalimente à peine sorti, et c'est tant mieux!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaston : arrête de nous faire languir.....Je veux voir mes petits protégés !  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sydney21

Dommage j'ai oublié l'appareil photo ce matin, sinon tu les aurais déjà vus  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah ben voilà, c'est malin lol ! C'est bien beau de me dire qu'ils sont magnifiques mais ça me suffit pas  ::

----------


## SarahC

*NOUVEAU SUJET!!!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/48579-SEM-13-encore-8-chat(on)s-à-résa-dont-qq-malades-AVT-MAR-27-03-!-(RP)?p=1035888#post1035888

----------


## SarahC

Des photos ont été prises par d'autres co-voitureuses, cela ne saurait tarder!  ::

----------


## Calymone

::  le rouquinou 24, qu'est ce qu'il est beau !!! Je suis raide dingue là ^^

Muriel, suis sûre que tu passera par là, tu trouves pas qu'il a la même expression que Kynaï ??

----------


## SarahC

Le 24 me fait penser à un chat de fourrière sorti il y a qq temps, même forme de tête, même couleurs, même air. Me souviens plus lequel....

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Des photos ont été prises par d'autres co-voitureuses, cela ne saurait tarder!



Cool !

----------


## sydney21

ma petite anorexique a elle aussi mangé 3 assiettes de pâtée depuis son arrivée  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## Muriel P

> le rouquinou 24, qu'est ce qu'il est beau !!! Je suis raide dingue là ^^
> 
> Muriel, suis sûre que tu passera par là, tu trouves pas qu'il a la même expression que Kynaï ??



Héhé ^^ Si ! l'est beau ce rouquin ! 

Merci pour toutes ces bonnes nouvelles des loulous sortis ce jour, et ravie de voir qu'ils mangent bien une fois sortis !!

----------


## Calymone

> Le 24 me fait penser à un chat de fourrière sorti il y a qq temps, même forme de tête, même couleurs, même air. Me souviens plus lequel....


Mon Kynaï peut être ? Il est sorti en Octobre 2011 je crois ... J'ai fini par l'adopter, un FIV+  ::

----------


## SarahC

Je sais, là, la photo est pas parlante, mais ct le chat 24, ici:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...HAT+ROUX+BLANC
Il a été retapé et adopté par la suite. Ct un FIV.
Je me souviens plus des photos d'après, et de son air.
Bref, fin du HS! Désolée!

----------


## Muriel P

> Et hop, un rouquin de plus pour moi !!!
> Je vais renommer l'asso en RED (rouquins en danger) plutôt que SSAD...pas mal d'ailleurs les initiales RED !


+1 !!! Pas mal oui RED !!!  ::

----------


## sydney21

La petite Diva remange bien, elle fait honneur aux croquettes chaton et à la pâtée. Seul souci, une petite diarrhée...
Elle est très sage et se repose depuis hier, c'est une gentille puce.

Et comment vont les autres ? On veut des photos !!!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je réponds car j'ai eu des nouvelles par Gaston.

La petite minette n°1 : elle est encore dans le train à l'heure qu'il est pour rejoindre sa FALD sur Lyon ( Terpsichore ). Pas mal chamboulée cette nénette.
La petite rouquinette et blanche : Coryza, n'a pas mangé depuis sa sortie fourrière.
Le petit noir et blanc poil mi long : un amour sur patte, qui est bien pris par le coryza mais comme c'est aussi un estomac sur patte ( pas d'anorexie depuis sa sortie ) les médocs trop faciles.

Nous aurons des photos demain je pense. J'ai hâte.

----------


## chatperlipopette

La minette n°1 est arrivée à bon port et installée pour sa quarantaine.

----------


## Gaston

Entre le covoit de samedi pour récupérer tout ce petit monde, et ensuite déposer les deux dans la nouvelle FA qui est proche de chez moi, plus le rendez vous pour récupérer des dons donné sur rescue dimanche après midi et le covoit jusqu'à la gare de Lyon dimanche en fin de journée, le week end est passé comme une flêche 

Je confirme, le tigré à poils longs est super sympa, il s'est jeté sur la gamelle à peine sortie de sa caisse, et ensuite ne demandait que des câlins.
Par contre il est couvert de bourres de poils et comme il a du faire pipi sur lui pendant le transport, il ne sentait pas très bon
L'autre petit est parti se cacher sous une étagère, j'espère que depuis il est sortie et que lui aussi apprècie sa FA........
Voilà pour les deux petits déposé à Brétigny

Arrivée à la maison, j'ai installé tout ce petit monde.

La N° 1 qui était dans un état  de stress pas possible, crachant, bondissant contre la grille. 
Après une nuit passée à la maison, son regard avait déjà changé, elle a pu dormir dans le calme.
Elle a très bien mangé, et avait des selles correct.
Ayant laissé la caisse de transport dans la cage, elle y est rentrée seule et j'ai pu la préparer pour son voyage en train.

Le petit noir et blanc, état satisfaisant, il est bien pris par le coryza mais il mange, même beaucoup, donc aucune difficulté pour lui faire prendre ses médicaments. Dès qu'il me voit ce n'est que caresses et ronrons, il passe la patte au travers des barreaux de sa cage de convalo pour tirer à lui ma main. Par contre il a beaucoup de "caca" sec collé aux fesses et un pelage qui demande à être brossé. A part qu'il est un peu maigre et qu'il a ce fichu coryza, il est adorable, un coeur sur patte......

La rouquinette me pose plus de problème, elle refuse toujours de s'alimenter, donc hier soir et ce matin, nutrigel et médicaments avec la seringue. Je lui donne de l'eau également afin qu'elle ne se déshydrate pas. Sinon côté caractère, c'est un petit amour qui ronronne dès que je la prends contre moi pour la soigner. Elle est minuscule et vraiment pas grosse.

Je prendrais des photos ce soir, c'est promis.............

----------


## chatperlipopette

La minette n°1 s'apelle EMMA. Terpsichore nous en dira plus. Elle l'a laissé tranquille hier soir mais a beaucoup miaulé cette nuit. J'espère que la pépette rouquinette va se mettre à manger. Tiens moi au courant ( comme d'hab ).

----------


## chatperlipopette

La petite rouquinette est chez le véto en ce moment même avec Gaston. Elle ne s'alimente pas, est amorphe et du liquide + des glaires sortent de son anus.

----------


## sydney21

::   ::   ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*NOUVEAU SUJET POSTE APRÈS DÉBORDEMENTS EXTÉRIEURS. DONC SUJET RECRÉE, DANS CE SENS:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...98#post1038598

----------


## SarahC

> La petite rouquinette est chez le véto en ce moment même avec Gaston. Elle ne s'alimente pas, est amorphe et du liquide + des glaires sortent de son anus.


Mince!!!! Tu as du neuf depuis?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors grosse hypothermie : 35°. Prise de sang pour éliminer suspicion du typhus donc non OUF. Globules rouges OK, Globules blancs complètement dans les chaussettes. Mise sous perf chaude + Matelas chauffant + lampe chauffante. Le liquide qui sortait c'était de la flotte. Mis sous antidhiarrhées. 
Surveillance cette nuit, reste évidemment hospitalisée.

Et dire que si elle n'était pas sortie, elle ne serait plus de ce monde. Elle est sortie avec un coryza alors que son état sanitaire était noté comme bon. J'espère qu'elle va s'en sortir. 
Merci à Gaston pour sa réactivité.

----------


## SarahC

Bon, le risque le plus "classique" est écarté, mais bon, pas cool pour autant!
Lampe chauffante et tout le reste indispensables.
Pauvre mimi, en effet, sans cela, ct fichu....

----------


## sydney21

On croise les doigts pour cette petite puce trop mignonne...

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*120  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 40  (Ibis) 20 pour le 3 et 20 pour la 17* *avec reçu*
* 160  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu 
20  ( bbpo )* *pour la 1 avec reçu si possible
**100  ( declor92)* * pour la 1 si elle sort !!!* *avec ou sans reçu peu importe* 

*TOTAL : 685 
*

C'est celui-là le dernier pointage?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*90 € (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50 € (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 40 € (Ibis) 20 pour le 3 et 20 pour la 17* *avec reçu*
* 160 € (Faraday) sans reçu (100 € pour le 3, 50 € pour d'autres urgences)
30 € (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30 € (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15 € (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35 € (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20 € (Muriel P) sans reçu
10 € ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15 € ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20 € ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20 € ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu 
20 € ( bbpo )* *pour la 1 avec reçu si possible
**100 € ( declor92)* * pour la 1 si elle sort !!!* *avec ou sans reçu peu importe* 

*TOTAL : 655 €*

On reporte 30 € sur le nouveau SOS, car concerne encore pas mal d'anciens, et c'est une façon de lancer le sujet aussi sur la semaine 13.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Reporté ici, TROCA:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...49#post1038849

----------


## Muriel P

> Alors grosse hypothermie : 35°. Prise de sang pour éliminer suspicion du typhus donc non OUF. Globules rouges OK, Globules blancs complètement dans les chaussettes. Mise sous perf chaude + Matelas chauffant + lampe chauffante. Le liquide qui sortait c'était de la flotte. Mis sous antidhiarrhées. 
> Surveillance cette nuit, reste évidemment hospitalisée.
> 
> Et dire que si elle n'était pas sortie, elle ne serait plus de ce monde. Elle est sortie avec un coryza alors que son état sanitaire était noté comme bon. J'espère qu'elle va s'en sortir. 
> Merci à Gaston pour sa réactivité.


Je croise fort les doigts pour la puce, j'espère qu'elle va aller mieux très vite.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Outre la petite qui ne va pas bien, car là n'est pas la priorité, est ce que les FA du sujet en question ont des photos et news à nous faire parvenir?
Merci par avance!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaston a des photos du petit male noir et blanc mais vu l urgence les postera demain. Pour emma je demanderai a terpsichore si elle peut si elle ne se planque pas trop.

----------


## mirabelle94

> La petite rouquinette est chez le véto en ce moment même avec Gaston. Elle ne s'alimente pas, est amorphe et du liquide + des glaires sortent de son anus.


ce que tu décris me fais penser à une chatte qui a  un intestin fragile et intolérant que la nourriture de la fourrière aurait complètement détraqué.
il faudrait de suite rééquilibrer son intestin. voir au niveau médicaments avec le véto et lui donner des croquettes intestinales exclusivement.

Pour info : mon minou roux est comme elle. si je ne fais pas attention et qu'il vole un peu de la pâtée ou des croquettes peu digestibles, il est malade avec une très grosse fièvre, perte totale d'appétit,  et des diarrhées hyper liquides . et au bout de 2 ou 3 jours ce ne sont plus que des glaires comme cette petite. 
dans ce cas on le met bien au chaud et la véto lui fait une piqûre pour stopper la crise (ce qui a été le plus efficace il me semble c'est un anti-inflammatoire à base de cortisone en piqure puis un traitement sur  3 à 4 jours à 1 semaine . La fièvre tombe en principe le lendemain de la piqûre et là il remange un peu des croquettes (intestinales). 
d'après ce que l'on m'a expliqué c'ts l'inflammation de la muqueuse intestinale qui génère la fièvre;
j'espère que vous pourrez stopper rapidement ce processus inflammatoire parce que l'état général du chat se dégrade très vite. 
moi j'ai tjs refusé l'hospitalisation pour ce minou car je le sais très stressé de nature et à chaque fois on a réussi à le soigner de cette façon ( c'est déjà arrivé 3 ou 4 fois et pourtant je fais très attention )
à présent je fais du préventif en lui donnant 1 matin sur 2 ,  1 gélule de carbolevure enfant + 1 trituration homéopathique matin et soir. et depuis plus d'1 an tout va bien et pourvu que ça dure.

j'espère que cette pauvre petite minette va réussir à  remonter la pente, 
elle est peut-être dans cet état depuis qu'elle est entrée en fourrière,  parce qu'il ne faut pas plus de 24h pour les rendre malades ces chats là.

----------


## chatperlipopette

En l'occurence la concernant, elle est en hypothermie et non en hyper. Son état en fourrière était considéré comme BON alors qu'elle est sortie avec un coryza et son état s'est dégradé en 24H.
Nous aurons des nouvelles ce matin.

----------


## TROCA

Merci à toutes pour ces sorties. Il était plus que temps pour la petite rouquinette (elle a un nom ?). Comme quoi le séjour prolongé en fourrière dans la promiscuité est dangereux pour les babichous, déjà fragilisés par le stress de la capture et de l'enferment. 
J'espère que grâce aux bons soins de sa nounou elle va remonter la pente. Un grand merci à Chatperli de l'avoir réservée et à Gaston d'en prendre soin   :: 
Des nouvelles et des photos des autres : Emma , la jolie mais bien maigrichonne Diva, du rouquin de Flokelo, du tigré poils longs, de la chatte au bassin blessée ...?

----------


## chatperlipopette

La petite rouquinette est decedee ce matin malgre les soins constants de la veto cette nuit. Dur dur.

----------


## Rinou

Des nouvelles de la petite puce n° 23 au bassin fracturé :
Cyrano l'a conduite samedi après-midi chez le véto qui, après examun des radios, lui a dit que sa fracture était consolidée et qu'il fallait lui faire de la rééducation en faisant des étirements sur sa patte.
Il lui a prescrit du metacam ainsi qu'un antibio pour son coryza.
Lorsque je l'ai ramenée chez moi, dimanche midi, elle a tout de suite mangé des croquettes, puis ensuite plus rien, ni thon, ni pâtée, rien.
Son coryza s'étant amplifié, je lui ai fait 15 min d'aérosols pour tenter de dégager son nez, mais elle n'a pas mangé pour autant.
Comme elle est maigre, j'ai remarqué que d'un côté de son bassin il y avait une bosse et de l'autre rien.
J'ai donc préféré, avant de lui faire des étirements sur sa patte, la montrer à un 2ème véto.
Celui-ci m'a montré 2 fractures, non consolidées, avec rotation de ??? (je ne me souviens plus) et peut-être un déplacement de ?? (os plats plaqués de part et d'autre du bassin).
Pour confirmer ou non ce dernier point, il faudrait faire un autre cliché sous anesthésie pour ne pas faire souffrir la puce. S'il y a déplacement de cet os, en fonction de son importance, il faudrait peut-être prévoir une intervention chirurgicale.
Le véto va déjà montrer les radios à un spécialiste pour avoir son avis.
De mon côté, je vais emmener Leïa chez mon véto samedi pour examun des clichés et radios éventuelles sous anesthésie gazeuse car je ne veux pas d'anesthésie générale pour ça.
(Ne t'inquiète pas Calymone, je prends tous ces frais à ma charge).
Comme Leïa avait un oeil qui coulait (elle avait reçu un traitement en fourrière pour ça mais rien depuis sa sortie), le véto l'a examinée et a constaté un petit point qui pouvait être le début d'un ulcère. Donc, je dois lui mettre de l'Ophtalon dans ses yeux.
On continue avec l'antibio prescrit au départ + aérosols. La puce a aussi eu une piqûre d'anti inflammatoire qui dure 3 jours dans le but de soulager ses douleurs ainsi que l'inflammation de ses muqueuses (toutefois, sa gorge n'était pas irritée, c'est déjà ça !).
Du coup, Leïa s'est remise à manger mais uniquement des croquettes. Je lui ai donc donné 2 sortes différentes afin de stimuler son appétit.
D'après ce véto, il est tout-à-fait prématuré de faire de la rééducation à Leïa. On verra ce qu'en pense mon véto samedi.
Je peux la laisser marcher dans sa pièce sous surveillance, mais il ne faut absolument pas qu'elle saute.
Mais pour l'instant, tout ce qu'elle cherche, c'est des câlins.
Cette petite puce de 2 kg est un véritable amoooooour ! :: 
Elle est hyper câline, tend son petit museau pour le frotter contre mon visage, et préfère venir sur mes genoux que d'explorer la pièce.
Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de la prendre en photo. Je vais tâcher d'en faire ce soir.

Ah, j'ai remarqué que son test FIV a été fait alors qu'elle était déjà malade, donc il a pu être faussé, ce que j'espère de tout mon coeur ...

----------


## Rinou

> La petite rouquinette est decedee ce matin malgre les soins constants de la veto cette nuit. Dur dur.


Pauvre petite nénette, c'est tellement injuste !
Merci chatperlipopette d'avoir tout tenté pour elle et bon courage. ::

----------


## SarahC

::  ::  ::  Oh la la............................. Suis dég.... Pauvre puce.....

----------


## TROCA

> La petite rouquinette est decedee ce matin malgre les soins constants de la veto cette nuit. Dur dur.


 ::  Adieu petite puce. Tu es restée trop longtemps en fourrière avant qu'une main secourable ne vienne t'en sortir hélas trop tard et malgré les soins de ta nounou tu n'as pas survécu à cette épreuve. Merci à celles qui ont veillé sur toi pendant ces quelques jours et qui doivent être bien tristes de ne pas avoir pu te sauver.

----------


## TROCA

Je croise les doigts pour la petite Leia qui n'a pas l'air en bon état ; 2 kg elle est bien maigre ! Merci Rinou d'en prendre si bien soin en espérant que les choses rentreront dans l'ordre pour elle.

----------


## Muriel P

> La petite rouquinette est decedee ce matin malgre les soins constants de la veto cette nuit. Dur dur.


Très triste pour la petite rouquine  ::   Merci à celles qui ont permis sa sortie, et bon courage à toi Gaston.

----------


## sydney21

Idem, quelle tristesse de voir que cette petite puce qui m'a bien fait craquer samedi est partie... :: 

Concernant Diva tout va bien, la puce est sage, elle dort tranquillement dans sa cage de quarantaine, ne fait pas de bruit, miaule de temps en temps quand elle a un petit creux, petit miaou aigu qui ressemble au cri d'un bébé.
Elle mange très bien, des croquettes chaton et de la pâtée, seul bémol sa diarrhée, j'ai commencé un traitement depuis 2 jours.
Sinon elle est craquante, et aucune trace de coryza.

----------


## Lilly1982

Je suis très triste d'apprendre la nouvelle pour la tite rouquine. :: 

Une grosse pensée à toi Chat'perlipopette ainsi qu'à Gaston.  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

C'est vraiment triste pour la rouquine...

----------


## chatperlipopette

On a pas de photo d elle je suis triste.

----------


## SarahC

Comme je l'ai indiqué, c'est parce que je ne suis pas une association que je peux répartir les dons.
Je l'ai déjà dit aussi, parfois, selon les soins et les urgences, je répartis un peu différemment.
Je viens de faire un MP à un membre, et je réiètère la chose ici, je ne peux pas demander à une assoc de faire la répartition à ma place, sans compter qu'entre les dons promis et les dons fléchés, parfois les chats ont plus de soins que prévus, et parfois rien du tout.
Il y a pour le moment 200  en attente sur cet appel, j'attends vos consignes en privé, aucun don ne sera réparti autrement que par ce biais.
Je vous donne un dernier exemple, si on a 2 fois la somme pour stériliser un chat, ou le soigner, que dire aux assocs qui ont pris des chats avec aucune aide?
Je fais donc ainsi, je fais au mieux, comme toujours, et je ne pointe qu'équitablement, et au plus juste.
Donc loin de moi l'idée de ne pas respecter vos volontés, mais je dois respecter à la fois les fléchages de dons, les personnes qui veulent des reçus, les assocs qui aident, mais avant tout les chats, que je ne souhaite pas favoriser (sauf bien sûr qd blessés ou malades) les uns par rapport aux autres, car leur vie a la même valeur, pour tous. 
Merci de votre compréhension. 


*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*90  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 40  (Ibis) 20 pour le 3 et 20 pour la 17* *avec reçu*
* 160  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu 
20  ( bbpo )* *pour la 1 avec reçu si possible
**100  ( declor92)* * pour la 1 si elle sort !!!* *avec ou sans reçu peu importe* 

*TOTAL : 655 *

----------


## Lady92

::  je decouvre cette terrible nouvelle...
Rip petit puce :: 
Plein de courage a chatperlipopette et gaston

Merci a Rinou pour les nouvelles de Leia et a Syndney pour celles de la magnifique Diva

----------


## Gaston

Dur de parler de cette petite puce, elle était si petite et si fragile mais d'après sa prise de sang, elle n'avait plus de globules blanc.........

Deux jours à la maison, et je n'ai pas eu le temps de la prendre en photo, elle ronronnait dès que je la prenais dans mes bras pour lui donner ses médicaments avec un regard tellement confiant..............

----------


## sydney21

petite photo de Diva prise ce midi

----------


## TROCA

> Dur de parler de cette petite puce, elle était si petite et si fragile mais d'après sa prise de sang, elle n'avait plus de globules blanc.........
> 
> Deux jours à la maison, et je n'ai pas eu le temps de la prendre en photo, elle ronronnait dès que je la prenais dans mes bras pour lui donner ses médicaments avec un regard tellement confiant..............


Merci Gaston pour avoir donné à cette petite puce chaleur et amour avant qu'elle ne rejoigne le paradis des chats. Maigre consolation au moins elle n'est pas morte dans son box toute seule et abandonnée comme cela se serait produit si Chatperli ne l'avait pas sortie.  ::  ::

----------


## co92

Sont sortis sur ce post sous l'asso The Pattoune's Gang :
- maman Michoco et ses deux fifilles Muesli et Moca. Elles mènent leur vie de chatonnes et de maman dans une FA qui n'a pas d'autre animal et qui leur a dédié une chambre entière. Elles ont un coryza pas trop important mais il faut déboucher les nez et les yeux en évitant les petites griffes :
    

- Gin Fizz, mamie écaille de tortue de 9 ans, caline et en bonne santé. Elle a la queue coupée à moitié (accident ?) ce qui lui donne un petit genre ...
 

- les deux rouquins Haribo et Harlequin, qui étaient soi disant les meilleurs amis du monde. Ils sont rentrés ensemble chez une dame par la chatière, ne pouvant les garder elle a appelé la fourrière. Ils sont sortis dans la même boite, serrés l'un contre l'autre ... mais une fois installés dans leur FA, Harlequin n'a plus supporté son copain. Il a passé la nuit dans une salle de bains et nous les avons séparés. Haribo se sent très bien tout seul. Harlequin lui ne supporte pas du tout les autres chats. Il adore les caresses humaines sauf quand on porte des odeurs de chats et là il s'énerve très fort. Il est isolé et nous lui cherchons une FALD sans autre chat (les chiens il s'en moque). Il sera à adopter sans autre chat évidemment ...
Haribo :    Je compléterai le post avec une photo de Harlequin.


Je vais également mettre des news de Milka et Suchard, les deux petits sortis la semaine précédente. Suchard est en traitement et Milka est sortie d'hospitalisation. 
Ce seront malheureusement nos dernières entrées dans l'association, avant un minimum de 4 ou 5 mois je crains.

Nous avons eu énormément de frais ces dernières semaines, avec des chats sortis de fourrière du Nord, des chats trouvés dans la rue ou sur des sites de nourrissage et plusieurs hospitalisations.
Nous avons créé cette asso en été 2011, avons injecté notre argent personnel (au delà de 5000 euros !) et fait des paquets cadeaux tout le mois de décembre pour réunir des fonds. 
Nous allons nous consacrer uniquement aux chats qui sont dans l'association en croisant les doigts pour n'avoir aucun frais lourd (du genre vendredi dernier  hospitalisation d'un chat pour calcul urinaire en urgence et re-visite véto lundi soir !).

Nous essayons de nous faire connaitre, de démarcher des magasins pour des journées adoption mais d'autres associations passent avant ou après nous et nous fauchent l'herbe sous le pied, soit en récupérant le fruit de nos démarches répétées sans sourciller, soit carrément en démarchant les magasins pour nous dénigrer. Ce genre de manoeuvre est fatigant, il y a largement de la place pour tous au vu des urgences à sauver mais manifestement, certain(e)s sont plus intéressé(e)s par la taille de leur égo que par le sauvetage des animaux en bonne entente !
Bref, nous n'avons pas d'énergie à consacrer à ces gueguerres, les seuls à en pâtir sont les chats puisque nous aurons moins d'adoption, donc encore moins de trésorerie et de place pour en sauver d'autres. Tant pis, nous laissons ceux et celles qui s'amusent à ces petits jeux puérils continuer leurs petits plaisirs si ca leur procure de la jouissance ... mais sans nous !


Dommage ....

Co

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Dur de parler de cette petite puce, elle était si petite et si fragile mais d'après sa prise de sang, elle n'avait plus de globules blanc.........
> 
> Deux jours à la maison, et je n'ai pas eu le temps de la prendre en photo, elle ronronnait dès que je la prenais dans mes bras pour lui donner ses médicaments avec un regard tellement confiant..............


J'ai envoyé un MP à la co voitureuse si toutefois elle avait pris une photo.

----------


## Rinou

Voici qq photos de ma petite misère, Leïa, au bassin fracturé et qui a de surcroît un gros coryza :



La bosse du côté droit est "normale" : c'est l'os de son bassin car elle est maigre.
Par contre, du côté gauche, il n'y a pas de bosse car les fractures ont entraînées une rotation des os. C'est pourquoi j'ai un doute sur le fait qu'il n'y ait pas d'opération à prévoir.
Leïa marche avec sa patte gauche un peu vers l'intérieur.
Il ne faut pas que je la quitte des yeux lorsque je la laisse sortir de cage car elle commence à regarder en l'air pour sauter ce qui lui est complètement interdit.
Lorsque je suis rentrée du travail, j'ai constaté enfin un caca (bien mou mais sa consistance est sûrement liée à l'antibio. Je vais lui mettre de l'ultra levure dans son eau). 
Après lui avoir fait un câlin, elle a eu ses 15 min d'aérosols puis est restée encore un peu dans la boîte pour profiter des vapeurs plus longtemps.
Elle a eu sa pommade dans les yeux puis de nouveau un gros câlin.
Avant d'aller me coucher je lui referai des aérosols pour tenter de dégager son nez en espérant que ça l'aidera à manger.
Zhomme est entré dans la pièce quand la puce était libre et alors elle n'avait plus d'yeux que pour lui en miaulant pour qu'il la caresse. C'est vraiment une petite chatte adorable ! ::

----------


## Terpsichore

Elle est trop choupette, tite puce  :Smile:

----------


## Rinou

Pourrait-on avoir des nouvelles de :



> *16) Femelle, 8-9 ans, tricolore, sociable
> * *Queue coupée, pertes d'équilibre, tremble fréquemment, sortante de suite* _
> A passé une radio qui n'a rien révélé. Problème neurologique ?_


Voici la minette 1 à sa sortie :

----------


## Muriel P

Très jolie notre petite Leïa !!! Merci pour les photos Rinou !

----------


## mirabelle94

qu'elles sont belles ! et elles ont l'air très gentilles l'une comme l'autre
il me semble aussi qu'il faut faire qlc pour soulager cette petite leia avec son bassin fracturé. 
elle doit souffrir et en plus c'ts très handicapant pour elle. donc risque accru  d'autres accidents.

----------


## Heliums

> J'ai envoyé un MP à la co voitureuse si toutefois elle avait pris une photo.



Je suis tellement triste pour cette pauvre petite chose. Nous étions toutes attendries par sa jolie bouille. 
Un gros bisou à Gaston (ça changera de celui en coup de vent qu'on s'est fait devant chez moi avant que je file pour mon marathon du week-end  :: ; toutes mes excuses)

----------


## Heliums

> petite photo de Diva prise ce midi



Une autre photo de Diva, dans les bras de Sydney, lors du changement de cage...
Voyez son regard... ça doit être ma bille de clown qui lui fait cet effet ! ::

----------


## Heliums

> Je confirme, le tigré à poils longs est super sympa, il s'est jeté sur la gamelle à peine sortie de sa caisse, et ensuite ne demandait que des câlins.
> Par contre il est couvert de bourres de poils et comme il a du faire pipi sur lui pendant le transport, il ne sentait pas très bon


 Je confirme, il ne sentait pas très bon et aussi pas que le pipi... Pas de photo très réussie puisque Monsieur se roulait dans tous les sens dans sa cage pour avoir des calins.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je suis tellement triste pour cette pauvre petite chose. Nous étions toutes attendries par sa jolie bouille. 
> Un gros bisou à Gaston (ça changera de celui en coup de vent qu'on s'est fait devant chez moi avant que je file pour mon marathon du week-end ; toutes mes excuses)


Merci pour cette photo. RIP petite ange.

----------


## Terpsichore

> qu'elles sont belles ! et elles ont l'air très gentilles l'une comme l'autre
> il me semble aussi qu'il faut faire qlc pour soulager cette petite leia avec son bassin fracturé. 
> elle doit souffrir et en plus c'ts très handicapant pour elle. donc risque accru d'autres accidents.


Tu parles de la minette 1, Emma ? Si oui, effectivement elle est très belle. Mais pour l'instant on ne peut pas dire qu'elle soit gentille... Elle est très perturbée par son séjour en fourrière petite mère. Et en plus elle miaule toute la nuit la vilaine !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elle continue ? Peut être donne lui un peu de Zylkène.

----------


## Terpsichore

Je vais faire un premier test au feliway ce soir.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui aussi

----------


## Gaston

Merci pour la photo de cette petite puce. Je suis passée chez le véto hier soir pour payé la facture (127 euros) ainsi que son petit corps que j'ai enterré dans un parterre de fleurs et comme j'avais acheter la semaine dernière des rosiers à planté, j'ai mis au dessus d'elle un jolie rosier deux couleurs jaune et rouge.......

Rip ma puce  :: , tu étais si confiante  ::

----------


## Rinou

:: 
Merci Gaston d'avoir offert une sépulture à cette petite puce, trop vite partie.  ::

----------


## CathyMini

C'est un bel hommage à la petite, toutes ces roses qui vont s'épanouir  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaston pense a mettre la facture sur le post.

----------


## Gaston

Voici la facture pour la petite rouquinette que j'avais nommée GRIOTTE

LOUPE je recommence

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici la facture de la pépette

----------


## Rinou

Leïa est hospitalisée depuis ce soir.  :: 
En rentrant du travail, je l'ai trouvée amorphe, dans son coussin, pouvant à peine ouvrir les yeux tellement du pus en sortait.
Mon veto a dit que l'antibiotique qui lui avait été prescrit n'était pas adapté aux infections respiratoires. Il change donc d'antibio et lui en administre un second en aérosol afin d'attaquer directement l'infection en local.
Comme ma puce ne mange toujours pas, il va la gaver afin qu'elle reprenne des forces.
Du coup on devra attendre pour lui faire de nouvelles radios (c'était prévu pour samedi) car il n'est pas question de l'anesthésier pour le moment.

----------


## sydney21

Pauvre choupette ! J'espère qu'elle va bien se remettre, je pense fort à elle....

----------


## Gaston

Voici quelques photos du petit noir et blanc poils mi-long qui est arrivé à la maison en même temps que Griotte


 


C'est un amour sur patte qui ne réclame que caresses, dès qu'il m'aperçoit, il passe une patte au travers des barreaux pour attraper ma main, je tiends donc sa petite patte entre mes doigts et je fais pleins de bisous tout en ouvrant la porte et là dès que je le prend contre moi il ronronne comme une locomotive et patoune de plaisir. Il a besoin d'un bon brossage car il a les poils pas très propre et avec des bourres, mais il a recommencé sa toilette car il sent un peu moins mauvais.......
Comme vous le constatez sur la photo, il a un solide appêtit, heureusement pour la prise de médicaments mais également pour reprendre du poids car sous sa fourrure on sent les côtes et la colonne vertébrale, donc croquettes et sachets juniors

----------


## Lilly1982

On croirait un doudou.

Dis Gaston, tu me le prêtes pour que je puisse dormir avec lui?

 ::

----------


## Gaston

A la condition que tu me prêtes peticharou............ ::  C'est donnant donnant.........

Mais tu as raison, sa quarantaine fini, il pourra facilement remplacer un doudou, une fois bien remplumé et une belle fourrure bien brossée

----------


## sydney21

Et dire qu'au départ il était qualifié de craintif !

Rinou, des nouvelles de Leïa ?

----------


## Rinou

Oui, pour l'instant elle ne mange toujours pas, elle est donc nourrie à la seringue.
Il faut attendre que le nouvel antibio fasse effet.

Le véto consulté lundi va montrer les radios de Leïa à un spécialiste aujourd'hui.
Je les montrerai ensuite à mes vétos qui en feront probablement d'autres afin de nous éclairer sur les suites à donner (rééducation, opération, ...).
Mais avant tout il faut qu'on la sorte de ce fichu coryza et qu'elle se remplume.

----------


## Lilly1982

> A la condition que tu me prêtes peticharou............ C'est donnant donnant.........


 :: 
Non non non  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je peux pas trop voir la photo avec mon tel mais je le scrute en detail ce soir le loulou. Eh les filles c est quoi votre trafic de chats lol.

----------


## coch

*
3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: 
_Ne lui demandez pas de se lever pour venir jusquà à la grille
ce chat a une rotule luxée et on peut imaginer  sa souffrance
_


voilà pour lui arrivé en FA :



a été opéré, les fils sont propres, il a fait un caca liquide dans sa boite de transport, est sous antibios, Dox****al, très gentil, s'est laissé nettoyer sans soucis, mange bien si on le caresse et lui parle pendant son repas.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Voici quelques photos du petit noir et blanc poils mi-long qui est arrivé à la maison en même temps que Griotte
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 32992 Pièce jointe 32993
> 
> 
> C'est un amour sur patte qui ne réclame que caresses, dès qu'il m'aperçoit, il passe une patte au travers des barreaux pour attraper ma main, je tiends donc sa petite patte entre mes doigts et je fais pleins de bisous tout en ouvrant la porte et là dès que je le prend contre moi il ronronne comme une locomotive et patoune de plaisir. Il a besoin d'un bon brossage car il a les poils pas très propre et avec des bourres, mais il a recommencé sa toilette car il sent un peu moins mauvais.......
> Comme vous le constatez sur la photo, il a un solide appêtit, heureusement pour la prise de médicaments mais également pour reprendre du poids car sous sa fourrure on sent les côtes et la colonne vertébrale, donc croquettes et sachets juniors


Rhoo là là comme il est beau ! Et en plus adorable !

----------


## corinne27

> Voici quelques photos du petit noir et blanc poils mi-long qui est arrivé à la maison en même temps que Griotte
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 32992 Pièce jointe 32993
> 
> 
> C'est un amour sur patte qui ne réclame que caresses, dès qu'il m'aperçoit, il passe une patte au travers des barreaux pour attraper ma main, je tiends donc sa petite patte entre mes doigts et je fais pleins de bisous tout en ouvrant la porte et là dès que je le prend contre moi il ronronne comme une locomotive et patoune de plaisir. Il a besoin d'un bon brossage car il a les poils pas très propre et avec des bourres, mais il a recommencé sa toilette car il sent un peu moins mauvais.......
> Comme vous le constatez sur la photo, il a un solide appêtit, heureusement pour la prise de médicaments mais également pour reprendre du poids car sous sa fourrure on sent les côtes et la colonne vertébrale, donc croquettes et sachets juniors


il va etre aux petits soins chez moi!!!!!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'espère bien lol ! Je plaisante si c'était pas le cas, Goonies ne serait pas chez toi !

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour ces nouvelles et les photos de ces 2 beaux black&white
J espere que ca va aller pour ta puce Rinou  ::  on pense tous bien a elle

----------


## Rinou

Merci !
Leïa est nourrie à la seringue, ses yeux coulent toujours mais sont moins purulents et son nez siffle moins.
Le spécialiste qui a vu ses radios aujourd'hui a dit qu'elle n'aura pas besoin d'être opérée mais qu'il ne faut pas procéder à des étirement sur sa patte pour le moment.
J'espère qu'elle va rapidement pouvoir rentrer à la maison.

----------


## corinne27

> *
> 3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
> * *Lu**xation de la rotule* 
> _Ne lui demandez pas de se lever pour venir jusquà à la grille
> ce chat a une rotule luxée et on peut imaginer  sa souffrance
> _
> 
> 
> voilà pour lui arrivé en FA :
> ...


On dirait plus la même!!!!!!!!

----------


## coch

je confirme à tous ceux qui hésitent sur un dit "craintif" que le contexte fourrière y est pour beaucoup, mais lui est un chat "crème" très gentil, on l'a lavé un peu à cause du caca dans le transport, il a ronroné tout de suite, dans les bras, posé au sol est parti explorer les trois mètres autour de lui, il est rasé sur la hanche gauche, je lui souhaite de vite se poser pour guerrir et cicatriser, il devrait pas garder de séquelles de cette luxation.

----------


## Lusiole

Merci pour ces nouvelles des noirs et blancs !
Je croise les doigts pour Leïa.

----------


## sydney21

Petite photo du jour de Diva



Rinou, comment va Leïa ?

----------


## Terpsichore

Elle est ravissante cette petite Diva, superbe marquage !

Emma va bien mieux, son oeil est quasiment propre ! Elle mange bien. J'adore sa couleur, et elle a de grands yeux verts magnifiques.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elle est toujours sur la reserve ?

----------


## Terpsichore

Oui  :Smile:  Petite puce me souffle toujours quand j'approche. Par contre, elle n'a pas l'air vraiment flippée. Elle vient de finir sa première semaine de quarantaine, je vais la laisser tranquille jusqu'à la fin de sa quarantaine puis après je l'enquiquinerai  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

Attention nounou va s en meler lol

----------


## Rinou

> Rinou, comment va Leïa ?


J'ai vu la puce samedi matin.
Ses yeux n'étaient plus purulents mais gonflés et rouges. La véto pense à un herpes virus.
L'infection bactérienne a bien été maîtrisée, maintenant il faut que l'infection virale cède du terrain.
La puce a dés aérosols plusieurs fois par jour, est nourrie à la seringue, son nez est désencombré à l'aide d'un mouche bébé.
On refait un point aujourd'hui car dès que Leïa remange seule, ils me la redonnent.
Pour ses fractures, la véto a confirmé ce que 2 autres vétos ont dit en voyant les radios : PAS DE REEDUCATION SUR DES FRACTURES NON CONSOLIDEES pour éviter de déplacer plus encore les os.
Il faudra que ma puce reste en cage le temps que les os se ressoudent. Je pourrai la laisser marcher un petit peu mais sous surveillance car il ne faut surtout pas qu'elle saute.

----------


## Muriel P

Merci beaucoup pour les nouvelles Rinou ! On espère de bonnes nouvelles aujourd'hui !

----------


## Rinou

Ah oui alors parce que je suis impatiente de récupérer ma puce !

----------


## Rinou

Des nouvelles fraîches : Leïa a un peu plus de vivacité car maintenant elle repousse le véto avec sa patte lors des soins alors que jusqu'à maintenant elle était passive.
Ses yeux sont moins rouges. Elle ne se nourrit pas encore seule.

----------


## Terpsichore

Léia est sur la bonne voie alors... Courage minette...

J'ai oublié de le dire : ça y est, Emma nous laisse dormir  :Smile:  Hier, mon homme lui a agité des plumeaux devant le nez. Elle a déchiqueté le premier (sig), mais le second semblait l'inviter à jouer. On va peut-être pouvoir prendre les choses par ce bout... à suivre...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah un soulagement et pour leia et pour vous qui pouvez enfin dormir et pas seulement entre deux miaulements.

----------


## Faraday

Oh lalala quel changement ! Quel bonheur de voir ce loulou ne plus souffrir ! Merci beaucoup pour lui !

----------


## Faraday

Il a un prénom ? Zorro ? Parce qu'il porte son masque...

----------


## Terpsichore

> Ah un soulagement et pour leia et pour vous qui pouvez enfin dormir et pas seulement entre deux miaulements.


J'avoue que du coup... Je me sens mieux. Du coup j'apprécie à leur juste valeur les heures de sommeil, je me sens reposée à fond !

----------


## coch

tiens ! je m'était planté dans le nom de l'antibio !!! hé bien pour lui c'est une chance d'avoir été rapidement chez le véto, d'un part il souffrait et il n'aura pas de séquelles....il est aborable, je suis content de l'avoir transporté un peu.
non n'avait pas encore de nom "l'autre jour".....je suis sûr que sa FA en profite bien....

----------


## Lusiole

Je suis contente pour "Zorro", en effet, il a l'air plus amène qu'en fourrière ! 
Contente de voir que Leïa va mieux, la petite puce est si jolie !
Diva est également super choute, elle ne devrait pas rester longtemps chez toi, Sydney !

----------


## sydney21

Diva est effectivement adorable et très sage, elle a hâte de sortir de sa cage de quarantaine. Elle sera stérilisée vendredi, et ensuite à elle la liberté...

----------


## Gaston

"ZORRO" vaudrait le coup de le mettre dans les avant/après afin de voir qu'un chat craintif et accidenté devient dès que l'on s'interresse à lui un gentil minou plein de reconnaissance....... ::

----------


## TROCA

Merci pour les nouvelles des loulous. Trop belle Diva avec ses jolis yeux en amande ; elle ne devrait pas attendre trop longtemps pour trouver des adoptants. Merci Sydney.
Merci Rinou pour les nouvelles de la joile petite Leïa plutôt encourageantes. J'espère qu'elle va rapidement s'en sortir définitivement.
Merci aussi pour le blanc et noir poils mi-longs (nom inconnu ?) Doudou ? Une fois complètement retapé, il sera magnifique.
Enfin merci Flokelo pour le 3 qui a attendu si longtemps en fourrière dans la souffrance avant de pouvoir sortir grâce à toi et à sa FA. La photo de fourrière montrait l'image d'un chat qui souffrait et qui avait peur qu'on le touche. Là nous découvrons sa vraie nature un chat gentil et reconnaissant de ce qu'on a fait pour lui. Quelle belle récompense et quel encouragement !
Gros câlins à tous ces loulous et bises à tous ceux qui ont participé d'une manière ou d'une autre à leur sauvetage. ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Corinne27 attend de le voir ( vendredi ) pour lui donner un nom.

----------


## Lusiole

> "ZORRO" vaudrait le coup de le mettre dans les avant/après afin de voir qu'un chat craintif et accidenté devient dès que l'on s'interresse à lui un gentil minou plein de reconnaissance.......


Excellente idée ::

----------


## Muriel P

Bonjour Rinou, 
Comment va Leïa aujourd'hui ?

----------


## sydney21

Qu'est devenue cette minette ?

----------


## TROCA

> Les nouvelles du jour du beau "zorro" via un message mot pour mot de sa fa :
> 
> "_le loulou se sert très bien de sa patte ! ca y est, il joue avec les jouets souris.
> ce matin, il a réussi à se mettre sous notre couette et à nous réclamer tout plein de câlin et se frottant la tête contre la nôtre, ce fût un réveil très agréable.
> nous l'avons emmené chez notre vétérinaire pour un contrôle afin de nous rassurer, tout cicatrice très bien ; nous vous remercions de nous avons mis sur son chemin ; pour notre premier accueil, nous sommes plus que ravis_".


Petit rappel *il s'agit bien de ce chat déclaré craintif * *3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif *  ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: 
Il n'avait au départ aucune chance et il a attendu longtemps qu'une main secourable se tende vers lui 
Quel beau résultat comme quoi il ne faut pas rejeter à priori les "craintifs" de fourrière . ils doivent avoir les mêmes chances que les sociables d'être sauvés.
 ::  au beau Zorro et un immense merci à Flokelo et à sa FA qui lui ont donné sa chance  ::

----------


## coch

> Qu'est devenue cette minette ?


elle est sortie sous handi'cats calymone je crois bien...

----------


## Gaston

> Qu'est devenue cette minette ?


Si j'ai bien suivi l'affaire, cette petite sortie en urgence aurait retrouvé sa maitresse, absente pour un week-end la personne s'en occupant l'a laissé sortir, perdu car ne connaissant pas l'extérieur elle est arrivée à la fourrière. Une asso l'a sortie, elle a vue un véto, et quelques jours plus tard est rentrée chez elle ou sa maitresse trop heureuse de l'avoir retrouvée la caline avec amour........

----------


## coch

:: bravo ! voilà, du coup pucée et identifiée et la proprio avertie au cas où.....

----------


## sydney21

Enfin une histoire qui finit bien... ::

----------


## Faraday

Mais pourquoi les gens n'identifient-ils pas leur chat ??????? (idem pour la stérilisation) Ne comprennent-ils pas qu'ils peuvent sauver leur chat de cette manière !

----------


## sydney21

Si c'était gratuit je pense que les gens le feraient plus facilement. Mais quand il s'agit de mettre la main au porte-monnaie, ça devient déjà plus compliqué !!!

----------


## Gaston

Ne jugeons pas sans savoir......... 
La petite est stérilisée, mais comme elle appartenait à une personne âgée, depuis DCD et qu'elle ne sortait pas, elle n'a pas été identifiée.
Arrivée chez la fille de cette personne depuis peu, habitant elle même en appartement, la petite était sensée ne jamais connaitre la rue et encore moins la fourrière...........

----------


## Gaston

Voici des nouvelles et des photos du petit noir et blanc. C'est un petit loup très attachant, je l'appelle mon "poulbo" il a une trogne à tomber....... Mais je pense que ce petit a été retiré trop tôt à sa maman.......... donc à mettre en présence d'autres chats...... pour apprendre les codes (recouvrir ses excréments, se laver, il mord....)

Place aux photos

----------


## Lady92

L'est trop bô le poulbo... c'est les photos ou il est super grand ? on dirait un main coon

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  Et dire qu'il va être " à moi " dans 6H ! Mais ce sera de courte durée car hop dès le lendemain il va rejoindre sa FAD.

----------


## Lady92

Y a que des top model chez Chatperli  ::

----------


## Gaston

Non, c'est la photo, c'est un petit avec une tronche à bisous (5/6 mois) et environ 1,5 kg. 
Sur la première photo il est à côté de la poubelle salle de bain donc pas tellement plus grand

----------


## sydney21

> Ne jugeons pas sans savoir......... 
> La petite est stérilisée, mais comme elle appartenait à une personne âgée, depuis DCD et qu'elle ne sortait pas, elle n'a pas été identifiée.
> Arrivée chez la fille de cette personne depuis peu, habitant elle même en appartement, la petite était sensée ne jamais connaitre la rue et encore moins la fourrière...........


Concernant mon commentaire ci-dessus, je ne parlais pas de cette personne mais de façon générale. Certaines personnes possèdent des animaux mais ne stérilisent/identifient pas car ça "coûte cher".

----------


## Faraday

Bon ok y a un coût... mais un mari, des enfants, une grand-mère, quand ils sont malades, Madame consacre bien un budget pour les soigner, non ??? Bah alors un chat, c'est pareil ! Que je sache, mammie finit pas en fourrière, non ???

----------


## sydney21

Diva a été stérilisée aujourd'hui. Une dernière soirée en cage pour permettre à la puce de se reposer et demain matin, à elle la liberté !

----------


## corinne27

"Poulbo", rebaptisé Guizmo a passé une bonne nuit dans sa nouvelle famille, il mange bien, a fait connaissance avec la minette, ils se crachent un peu après et commence a se laver. Bientôt des photos

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voui voui on veut des photos du petit diablotin !

----------


## corinne27

Et voilà, ou ti pèpère se couche!!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## sydney21

Encore quelques photos de Diva

----------


## chatperlipopette

Emma a été stérilisée tout s'est bien passée. Pour Guizmo il mène la vie dure à sa FA il a un foutu caractère ce petit loup mais lui montrer qui est le chef est important pendant qu'il est encore jeune. Courage Corinne.

----------


## Lady92

Courage Corinne :-)

----------


## sydney21

Moi c'est le petit Jessy sorti de fourrière avec sa soeur Candice, hyper gentil sociable et câlin mais il y a 2 ou 3 têtes qui lui reviennent pas parmi mes chats et parfois il leur saute dessus pour se battre. Du coup il met tout le monde en panique.
Résultat pour l'instant quand je suis absente en journée il est enfermé dans ma cuisine... ::

----------


## corinne27

Pour Guizmo il mène la vie dure à sa FA il a un foutu caractère ce petit loup mais lui montrer qui est le chef est important pendant qu'il est encore jeune. Courage Corinne
Merci...
Voici Mr têtu!!!!!!! Qui peut être très câlin aussi, il se lave bien maintenant, et a très bon appétit!!!!

----------


## Muriel P

Il est très beau ce Mr. Têtu !!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah là là sois sage un peu hein !

----------


## Faraday

Il a les poils mi longs ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui oui il est magnifique et tout jeune 6/7 mois maxi.

----------


## Lady92

C est drole, chaque fois que je le vois ce Mr Tetu, il me donne l impression d etre un grand chat  ::  ou alors il est bien trappu avec de grosses papattes
En tout cas il est tres beau  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah non il est tout petit mais c est vrai que sur les photos il fait grand.

----------


## corinne27

C'est un petit pépère, un superbe poil, surtout quand il veut bien se laisser brosser!!!!

----------


## Faraday

*LE CHAT ET LE SOLEIL* 

*Le chat ouvrit les yeux,* 
*   Le soleil y entra.* 
*      Le chat ferma les yeux* 
*         Le soleil y resta.* 
*            Voilà pourquoi le soir,* 
*               Quand le chat se réveille,* 
*                  Japerçois dans le noir* 
*Deux morceaux de soleil.* 

*Maurice Carème*

----------


## Gaston

Le petit Guizmo est un chaton au fort caractère donc ne rien lui passer.........
Quand il était à la maison, sortie de la fourrière couvert de bourres j'ai entrepris de le brosser. Dès le début il me mordait les mains donc à chaque fois une petite tape sur la truffe et puis un jour il m'a mordu plus fortement, alors là j'ai attrapé son oreille et j'ai mordu, j'ai du recommencer une autre fois et après il faisait attention.......
Mais à côté de celà quand on fait quelque chose qu'il n'aime pas, il se recule, fronce les sourcils et nous regarde l'air de dire mais pourquoi je ne peux pas faire ce que je veux. Il a une tronche à bisous et on craque facilement.......
Alors courage Corinne car ce monsieur va savoir te prendre à son regard "d'innocent aux mains pleines" ne craque pas sinon tu es foutuuuuuuuuu............

Fais lui de grosses caresses pour moi et aussi un bisou sur la truffe, il n'aime pas et fronce les sourcils mais dans ce cas, il a une bouille à tomber...............

----------


## corinne27

Guizmo est tellement beau et petit, que c'est dur de le disputer mais je vais lui apprendre que c'est pas lui qui commande!!!! Aujourd'hui, ça a pas été sans mal, mais j'ai réussi a le brosser, on va y arriver.....

----------


## sydney21

Diva a une visite samedi, avec certainement une adoption à la clé  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je croise les doigts.

----------


## sydney21

Ca y est Diva est partie dans sa famille  ::

----------


## Mistouflette

::

----------


## Faraday

Super ! Une belle et longue vie à elle !

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*90  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu*
* 40  (Ibis) 20 pour le 3 et 20 pour la 17* *avec reçu*
* 160  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)
30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu
30  (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible** 
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible**
20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu? 
20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu
20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu 
20  ( bbpo )* *pour la 1 avec reçu si possible
**100  ( declor92)* * pour la 1 si elle sort !!!* *avec ou sans reçu peu importe* 

*TOTAL : 655 *

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES CHATS SORTIS EN VU DU POINTAGE DES DONS: 

* :: * MERCI AUX ASSOCS DE PRENDRE CONTACT AVEC VOS DONATEURS EN MP*  :: 



Pour mémoire, maman et BB de semaine 11 sortis cette semaine, pas de dons pointés en semaine 11.

*=> SHANY ET CO92*

 

*5) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blc, sociable 
   6) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
**  5 & 6 sont ensemble*

*=> SHANY ET CO92*

_De nouvelles photos sont dispo?_

 

*
VOS DONS:* 

*90  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu*
______
*TOTAL: 90 *


 *************

*1) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide

**=> CHATPERLIPOPETTE**

*
*

**13) Mâle, noir et blanc, 10 mois, craintif, très joli**
 Coryza* 

*=> CHATPERLIPOPETTE*

*

*
*21) Femelle âge ? Roux tabby blanc craintive
*
*=> CHATPERLIPOPETTE*, *CE CHAT EST DECEDE SUITE A MALADIE
*






*TES  DONS:* 

*30  (Mirabelle94)* *pour la 1** avec reçu si possible**
20  ( bbpo )* *pour la 1 avec reçu si possible
**20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu 
**50  ( declor92)* * pour la 1 si elle sort !!!* *avec ou sans reçu peu importe* 
*60  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences)*
______
*TOTAL: 180 
*

*************


*3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: 

*=> FLOKELO*


*

***
*
**11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

**=> FLOKELO

*


*24) Mâle 4 ans roux tabby blanc timidou mais sociable

**=> FLOKELO*




*TES  DONS:* 

*50  (Lorris) pour le 3* *avec reçu
**100  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3)*
* 40  (Ibis) 20 pour le 3 et 20 pour la 17* *avec reçu*
 ______
*TOTAL:  190 *


*************

*23) Femelle âge ? noire et blanche sociable sortante le 24/03, FIV+
**Fracture du bassin 

**=> HANDICATS**

**

**


*
*TES  DONS:* 

*50  (declor92)* *avec ou sans reçu peu importe* 
*20  ( minichina ) pour la 16 sans reçu*
  ______
*TOTAL:   70 *

Cette minette a eu bcp de frais, et Handicats en a eu énormément sur les sorties. On peut parler de catastrophe pour cette jeune assoc qui a eu de nombreux cas difficiles. Je compte une partie sur sa stérilisation. 
Ses autres soins ont été pris en charge par sa marraine qui se reconnaitra!  :: 


*16) Femelle, 8-9 ans, tricolore, sociable*
 ::  *Queue coupée, pertes d'équilibre, tremble fréquemment, sortante de suite*  :: _

=> RECUPEREE APRES COUP PAR SA PROPRIETAIRE
__
Plus de dons pour elle, l'adoptante a tout remboursé._ 


*************

* 2) mâle, 1 an 1/2, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

**=> BABE78**
**
*
*
4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

**=> BABE78**
**
*
*
**18) Femelle 1 an trico sociable

**=> BABE78**

En attente de photo si on peut en avoir une rapidement.* 


*TES  DONS:* 

*30  (Anne Moisson) pour la 16 sans reçu**
15  (Mirabelle94) pour la 16* *avec reçu si possible*
* 35  (Mirabelle94) pour la 23* *avec reçu si possible*
   ______
*TOTAL:  80  *

*************

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 
*=> SYDNEY21

*


*TES  DONS:* 

*20  (Muriel P) sans reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
* 15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu*
    ______
*TOTAL:  45  *

----------


## sydney21

Le chat roux de Chatperlipopette est plutôt le 21 selon moi, elle n'avait pris qu'un roux pas 2.

Sinon autre photo du 11 qui devrait rejoindre sa famille la semaine prochaine :



(le pauvre avait tellement de bourres qu'il a fallu le raser, ses yeux étirés sont dûs à ses bourres qui lui tiraient la peau)

----------


## Faraday

Rohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! Qu'il est boooooooooooooooo ce 11 avec une trogne ! et comment va la petite 23 au bassin fracturé ?

----------


## Gaston

> Le chat roux de Chatperlipopette est plutôt le 21 selon moi, elle n'avait pris qu'un roux pas 2.
> 
> Sinon autre photo du 11 qui devrait rejoindre sa famille la semaine prochaine :
> 
> 
> 
> (le pauvre avait tellement de bourres qu'il a fallu le raser, ses yeux étirés sont dûs à ses bourres qui lui tiraient la peau)


C'est celui qui était à Brétigny????????????

----------


## SarahC

Oui.

----------


## Rinou

> et comment va la petite 23 au bassin fracturé  ?


Elle va beaucoup mieux !
Elle a été hospitalisée pendant une semaine à cause d'un gros coryza et nourrie ce temps-là à la seringue.
Maintenant elle mange bien, se remplume tout doucement car elle était bien maigre.
Le semaine prochaine je l'emmènerai chez l'ophtalmo car ses yeux coulent toujours (que des larmes), malgré les traitements qu'elle a eus.
Elle passera aussi de nouvelles radios afin de voir où en est la consolidation de son bassin, pour savoir si elle peut enfin rejoindre sa FA longue durée.
En attendant elle est en cage et ne sort que sous surveillance afin de l'empêcher de sauter.
C'est un amooooour de minette, extrêmement caline, qui adore venir sur les genoux pour se faire caresser et s'endormir avec bonheur.
Elle aime aussi se loger dans le creux d'un bras, les 4 fers en l'air, et dormir comme un bébé.
Cette petite puce fera vraiment le bonheur de ses adoptants.  :Smile: 
Je ferai d'autres photos la semaine prochaine.

----------


## shany

Nous avons contacté nos donateurs par MP, je dirais quand on aura reçu les dons. Merci

----------


## Rinou

> Ca y est Diva est partie dans sa famille


SUPER !  :: 
Longue et heureuse vie à Diva !

----------


## Faraday

Rinou, grand merci pour toutes ces nouvelles ! Et un bon rétablissement à la minette ! Elle a une bouille vraiment adorable...  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour les minous ça correspond par contre Sarah je ne trouve pas le même montant que toi. Tu peux regarder stp ? Je contacterai mes donateurs ensuite.

----------


## SarahC

La mise en page a merdé? C 180, non??

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors moi je vois 30 + 20 + 50 + 60. C est pas ca ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Autant pour moi j'avais pas vu les 20 euros de bbpo.

C'est tout bon sarah merci à toi.

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup pour les dons, j'ai contacter "mes" donateurs  ::

----------


## SarahC

C'est cela, j'ai recorrigé la mise en page pr que bbpo se "trouve" plus facilement si elle consulte la liste.

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## Rinou

Voici maintenant qq photos de Leïa.

Le 27 mars, qq jours après son arrivée :
  

Le 8 avril, 4 jours après son retour de clinique :


Le 18 avril :
 

Le 21 avril : 
 

Le 22 avril :


Elle est pas belle ma puce ?

----------


## sydney21

::

----------


## Lady92

Whouah!  Elle est sublime  ::  Merci Rinou

----------


## Lusiole

Que de bonnes nouvelles ! Ca fait plaisir.
Leïa s'est bien remplumée je trouve !

----------


## Gaston

Quel changement, OUIIIIIIIIIIIIII, elle est devenue magnifique ta petite puce.  ::  Bravo à toi de l'avoir sortie de cette galère.

----------


## Rinou

Merci mais tout le mérite lui revient : ma puce est une battante !  ::

----------


## pistache69

Quelle beauté cette petite Leia !! Moi qui n'étais pas à priori "attirée" par les chats noirs et blancs, là je craque !!!

----------


## Rinou

Non seulement elle est jolie, mais en plus elle est ultra câline : la minette parfaite !

----------


## corinne27

Guizmo en plein effort!!!!!

----------


## Muriel P

> Guizmo en plein effort!!!!!


Courage Guizmo ! Pense à te reposer parfois !  :: 

Il est TROOP BEAU !!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Comme je disais à Corinne, il faut penser à être gentil au lieu de faire le bourreau des coeurs lol

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ca c'est de l'effort xD
Aller on sait que tu es beau Guizmo maintenant à toi d'être adorable et gentil avec ta FA !

----------


## chatperlipopette

*TES  DONS: 

30 € (Mirabelle94) pour la 1 avec reçu si possible BIEN RECU 
20 € ( bbpo )* *pour la 1 avec reçu si possible
**20 € ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu BIEN RECU
**50 € ( declor92)* * pour la 1 si elle sort !!!* *avec ou sans reçu peu importe BIEN RECU* 
*60 € (Faraday) sans reçu (100 € pour le 3, 50 € pour d'autres urgences)*
______
*TOTAL: 180 €
*

----------


## Rinou

Ma petite Leïa a rejoint hier sa FA longue durée.
Elle me manque beaucoup ...  ::

----------


## TROCA

> Ma petite Leïa a rejoint hier sa FA longue durée.
> Elle me manque beaucoup ...


Quelle belle réussite Rinou quand on voit l'état dans lequel la petite était à son arrivée et les dernières photos. Merci de l'avoir conduite jusque là et de lui permettre d'espérer trouver un foyer définitif. 
 ::

----------


## Rinou

Merci TROCA.
Leïa est venu réclamer des câlins dans le lit de sa FA ce matin quand le réveil a sonné.  :: 
Par contre la coquine grogne sur les chats de la maison.  ::

----------


## Calymone

Flokelo, Haamlet, il est à l'adoption ??

Non je rigole, mais j'avais déjà craquer sur sa bouille à sa sortie fourrière, mais alors là  !!!

----------


## Sév51

*Flokelo* merci pour ces news, ça fait plaisir ces bonnes nouvelles !

----------


## sydney21

Et le beau Heraklès s'appelle maintenant Léo, il est adopté ! (mais pas par moi)

----------


## sydney21

*17) Femelle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, sociable*
 ::  *Coryza + ulcère langue + anorexie, sortante dès demain*  :: 
*=> SYDNEY21

*


*TES DONS:* 

*20  (Muriel P) sans reçu bien reçu
10  ( mariecaro ) paypal possible* *avec reçu*
*15  ( Lusiole ) pour la 16 avec reçu bien reçu*
______
*TOTAL: 45 *

Un petit mot pour dire que j'ai du mal à obtenir les dons promis, après 2 relances je ne vais pas m'acharner, mais je voudrais juste dire aux donateurs de bien réfléchir avant de faire une proposition, après il faut tenir ses engagements ou ne rien proposer.
Pour info Diva a été stérilisée et vaccinée.

----------


## Muriel P

Bonjour, 
J'ai posté le don en retard effectivement, mais il est bien parti, tu devrais l'avoir aujourd'hui ou mercredi, à cause du pont :-)

----------


## sydney21

Bien reçu ton chèque Muriel merci !

----------


## mirabelle94

merci Flokelo pour ces très belles photos. Qu'ils sont beaux ces minous !
 le changement de comportement est extraordinaire en particulier pour  Zorro. il est transformé. bravo !

----------


## Sév51

super nouvelle  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Super pour le bel Hamlet !!  ::

----------


## TROCA

Super pour Hermes ! Ah le charme des rouquinous ! Merci Flokelo pour ces bonnes nouvelles . Cela permettra à d'autres de pouvoir être sauvés.
Vivement qu'Héraclès retrouve tous ses poils et sa beauté afin de séduire des adoptants car là pauvre bonhomme il fait petite misère.

----------


## sydney21

Héraklès est déjà adopté et ses adoptants sont sous son charme...

----------


## TROCA

> Héraklès est déjà adopté et ses adoptants sont sous son charme...


Merci merci de cette bonne nouvelle !

----------


## Mistouflette

::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Tous les dons ont été pointés ici, tous les donateurs ont ils été contactés par MP comme prévu?

Si les assocs et FA ont des nouvelles fraîches et des photos à poster, qu'elles n'hésitent pas.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*TES  DONS: 

30  (Mirabelle94) pour la 1 avec reçu si possible BIEN RECU 
20  ( bbpo )* *pour la 1 avec reçu si possible BIEN RECU
**20  ( TanjaK )* *avec reçu BIEN RECU
**50  ( declor92)* * pour la 1 si elle sort !!!* *avec ou sans reçu peu importe BIEN RECU* 
*60  (Faraday) sans reçu (100  pour le 3, 50  pour d'autres urgences) BIEN RECU*
 :: ______
*TOTAL: 180 
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

EMMA va très bien, elle se détend petit à petit. Elle joue aussi. Je vais bientôt faire son post d'adoption.
GUIZMO va très bien aussi, il est maintenant en FALD dans le 73. Son post va être fait également.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici Emma qui vous le verrez aime particulièrement le lit de Terpsichore



Pour Guizmo lui c'est le fauteuil....je vais le voir demain je referai des photos

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une petite photo de Guizmo lorsque je suis allée lui rendre visite dans sa FA mardi dernier.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le lien du post d'EMMA : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...5/#post1159032

----------


## sydney21

Je viens d'apprendre par mail que Diva sortie de fourrière le 24/03 et adoptée le 21/04 a été perdue dans la maison de campagne de ses maître depuis...15 jours !!! Suis super contente d'avoir été tenue au courant !!!  :: 

J'attends des infos pour faire une diffusion, à savoir l'endroit précis où elle se trouvait et la date. 

Je viendrais mettre le lien sur le post.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ils l'ont déjà fait sortir ?

----------


## sydney21

J'en sais rien, chez eux non je ne crois pas mais là je ne sais même pas ce qui s'est passé, j'espère que les gens vont m'en dire plus parce que là je suis très très très énervée !!!  :: 

Jeune chatte tigrée et blanche perdue à Aube (61270) le 26 mai

----------


## TROCA

Oh non la si jolie petite Diva. J'espère que ses adoptants mettent tout en oeuvre pour la retrouver .

----------


## sydney21

Le souci c'est qu'ils ne sont pas sur place, ce qui rend la chose d'autant plus difficile  ::

----------


## Rinou

Oh noooon !  ::

----------


## Faraday

Plein de bonnes ondes pour ceux qui mettent tout en place pour retrouver Diva, et à la petite Diva... Très durs moments, mais il faut garder confiance...

----------


## pacopanpan

ah la la quelle malchance !!!!!!     :: 

j'espère de tout coeur qu'elle sera retrouvé

----------


## momo

DIVA a t elle etait retrouvée SVP?

----------


## sydney21

Pas que je sache. Et sa famille adoptive fait la sourde oreille depuis quelques jours, ne répondent pas à mes mails, je me demande s'ils ont vraiment envie de la retrouver  :: 

J'ai fait moi-même certaines démarches sur des sites car malgré mes conseils je n'ai pas vu d'annonces de leur part. Ca me fait ch*** !!!

----------


## Faraday

Pas possible d'aller squatter (avec accord des proprios) leur maison de campagne à plusieurs, histoire d'appeler la minette jour et nuit, de voir sur place ???

----------


## sydney21

Non c'est pas possible. J'ai chez moi 30 chats que je ne peux laisser tous seuls, je bosse, à temps plein, il m'est impossible de m'absenter.

Une amie à moi m'a dit hier qu'elle essaierait la semaine prochaine d'aller sur place (elle est en vacances) mais elle ne connait pas la chatte, et j'ai peur que ce soit chercher une aiguille dans un botte de foin, ça va faire 3 semaines que la chatte a disparu.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu avais deja effectue le changement de proprietaire ?

----------


## sydney21

> Tu avais deja effectue le changement de proprietaire ?


Heureusement non, et je ne suis pas prête de le faire, crois moi !

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est une tres bonne chose. Au moins c est toi qu on apellera.

----------


## sydney21

Je viens d'avoir un message de l'adoptante, toujours rien de nouveau, son mari est retourné sur place mais la chatte n'a pas réapparu.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ils ont alerte les voisins du fait qu ils ne sont pas sur place ? Tu as moyen de savoir l adresse pour eventuellement le faire toi ?

----------


## sydney21

Il semble que tous les voisins soient informés pour Diva, ils savent certainement aussi que les gens n'habitent pas sur place en permanence. La dame m'ayant répondu ce matin (apparemment elle était en déplacement professionnel c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas eu de réponse avant) je me suis permis de lui demander qu'elle me donne une localisation plus précise de sa maison afin de renseigner mon amie qui va essayer de se rendre sur place.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Qqun lui met a manger au cas ou ?

----------


## sydney21

Je n'en sais rien, c'est la question que j'avais posé mais la plupart du temps les gens répondent qu'à 50%

----------


## sydney21

Les nouvelles du jour :


Aujourd'hui une de mes amies, dévouée à la cause animale et touchée par la disparition de cette minette, a fait 360km aller/retour pour se rendre sur les lieux où Diva a disparu, dans l'espoir un peu "fou" de la retrouver.

cela fait maintenant 3 semaines que la chatte a disparu...

Nous avions tout préparé : affiches à apposer partout dans le village et les alentours, nourriture, cage trappe etc...

Arrivée sur place, mon amie a fini par trouver la maison à partir de laquelle la chatte s'est sauvée. Elle a eu la surprise d'apprendre que dans cette maison vivait un monsieur, frère de mon adoptante (nous étions persuadées d'après ce que m'avait dit la dame que la maison était vide).

Voilà la version de l'adoptante : elle serait partie avec ses proches dans cette maison de campagne le week-end de la Pentecôte. Un voisin serait entré dans la maison, et ne sachant pas qu'il y avait un chat, aurait laissé la porte ouverte, la chatte se serait précipitée dehors et n'aurait jamais été retrouvée.

Voici maintenant la version du monsieur qui habite les lieux, frère de l'adoptante :
La chatte adoptée chez moi en avril a été offerte en cadeau à sa mère, dame âgée de 87 ans qui habite à une quinzaine de kilomètres de chez lui. Le week-end en question le monsieur a été chercher sa mère pour qu'elle vienne passer quelques jours chez lui et ils ont emmené la chatte. La dame vit en appartement.
1/2 journée à peine après que la chatte soit arrivée dans cette maison inconnue, ces personnes ont ouvert la porte pour la laisser sortir.
Le secteur concerné se situe à la campagne, la maison est entourée de bois, de champs, très peu d'habitations.
La chatte n'est jamais revenue...

Ce soir je suis SIDEREE, je n'avais absolument pas idée que cette chatte n'était pas destinée à rester en région parisienne, je me suis fait avoir du début à la fin par cette famille qui m'a raconté n'importe quoi pour pouvoir adopter un chat destiné à une personne âgée et qui m'a encore roulée dans la farine en me racontant n'importe quoi sur les circonstances de sa disparition.

Pour moi ces adoptants sont à placer sur liste noire, j'ai fait une diffusion mais je ne mettrai pas leurs noms sur un forum, si qqun veut en savoir plus me MP.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Tu as pu contacter des assocs sur place?

----------


## sydney21

Les assocs sur place sont aussi rares que les pèlerins il y en a que 3 ou 4 dans le département et oui, je les ai contactées.
J'ai aussi envoyé un courrier aux vétos du secteur, diffusé sur les sites de petites annonces et les sites de chat perdu.

*Si des personnes me lisent et sont dans le coin sachez que je promets une récompense de 100 € si la chatte est retrouvée.

*

----------


## Faraday

J'ajoute 20 euros à la récompense.

Honte à ces gens qui vous ont berné !

----------


## Calymone

Une de mes adoptantes habitait là bas, elle a déménager depuis, mais je sais que son mari y habite encore ...

Je vais lui envoyer un mail pour lui demander si elle peux te donner un coup de main ...  ::

----------


## sydney21

Merci

----------


## aliceg

C'est vraiment minable comme attitude.

----------


## Rinou

Bon sang mais quels abrutis !!!
C'est toujours pareil, les gens te disent oui oui et n'en font qu'à leur tête.
Pauvre puce ...

----------


## TROCA

Une grosse pensée pour la si jolie et fragile petite DIVA tombée entre les mains d'irresponsables. Je frémis à l'idée de la savoir exposée à tous les dangers de la campagne. Petite louloute où que tu sois nous pensons très fort à toi et nous espérons te revoir.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je suis consterné par l'attitude de ces gens complètement c*ns et irresponsables !
Pauvre petite Diva. Les gen sont vraiment prêts à tout pour arriver à leurs fins...

J'espère qu'on retrouvera Diva. Pauvre puce...

----------


## Lady92

C est terrible :-( de tout coeur avec toi Sydney :-(

----------


## sydney21

Ce soir j'ai un espoir "fou" et des papillons dans le ventre.... :: 

Après avoir vu une affiche une dame a appelé mon amie qui a été à la recherche de Diva mercredi dernier et lui a dit qu'elle avait aperçu depuis 15 jours un chat ou une chatte qui ressemble beaucoup à Diva. Le miracle veut que cette dame possède une trappe car elle travaille dans un grand parc des environs et les vacanciers perdent parfois leurs animaux donc elle essaye de les récupérer et de leur rendre.

De plus elle connait une autre dame non loin qui fait de la protection, et elle a donné son nom à mon amie. Nous avons trouvé ses coordonnées, elle va donc l'appeler...

J'ai envie d'y croire, 2 personnes sur place qui aiment les chats et pourront peut-être l'attraper, j'ai un grand espoir au fond du coeur !

Mon amie (qui est formidable  :: ) est prête à aller la chercher très vite si par bonheur la puce était retrouvée (elle sait que j'ai beaucoup à faire avec ma tribu et elle m'épaule beaucoup dans cette recherche).

Je vous tiens au courant, ce soir je crois que je vais mieux dormir...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je croise tout ce que je peux pour toi et DIVA.

----------


## Rinou

Moi aussi !
Ah si seulement la puce pouvait être trappée, quel soulagement et quel bonheur ce serait ...

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'espère que Diva sera retrouvée avec tout ces efforts.
Je croise les doigts !

----------


## Alicelovespets

Oh ce serait magnifique !!! Je croise les doigts !!!

----------


## Gaston

De tout coeur avec toi............

----------


## Lusiole

Je croise les doigts  :Smile:  !

----------


## TROCA

Allez petite Diva si tu es bien celle qui a été vue par les protectrices, rentres dans la trappe pour retrouver Sidney qui ne te laissera pas repartir avec des inconscients. Nous voulons toutes revoir ta jolie frimousse.

----------


## sydney21

Génial pour Minou !  ::

----------


## coch

super ! j'étais un peu à l'ouest car nous somme en SEM 12 , mais ic c'est celle de 2012 !!!!

----------


## fina_flora

> super ! j'étais un peu à l'ouest car nous somme en SEM 12 , mais ic c'est celle de 2012 !!!!


oui coch
il va falloir trouver une astuce pour les prochains titres de post, genre
2013 sem 12 ou sem 12 en 2013

----------


## TROCA

Allez petite Diva si tu es bien celle qui a été vue par les protectrices, rentres dans la trappe pour retrouver Sidney qui ne te laissera pas repartir avec des inconscients. Nous voulons toutes revoir ta jolie frimousse.

----------


## sydney21

Génial pour Minou !  ::

----------


## coch

super ! j'étais un peu à l'ouest car nous somme en SEM 12 , mais ic c'est celle de 2012 !!!!

----------


## fina_flora

> super ! j'étais un peu à l'ouest car nous somme en SEM 12 , mais ic c'est celle de 2012 !!!!


oui coch
il va falloir trouver une astuce pour les prochains titres de post, genre
2013 sem 12 ou sem 12 en 2013

----------


## TROCA

Allez petite Diva si tu es bien celle qui a été vue par les protectrices, rentres dans la trappe pour retrouver Sidney qui ne te laissera pas repartir avec des inconscients. Nous voulons toutes revoir ta jolie frimousse.

----------


## sydney21

Génial pour Minou !  ::

----------


## coch

super ! j'étais un peu à l'ouest car nous somme en SEM 12 , mais ic c'est celle de 2012 !!!!

----------


## fina_flora

> super ! j'étais un peu à l'ouest car nous somme en SEM 12 , mais ic c'est celle de 2012 !!!!


oui coch
il va falloir trouver une astuce pour les prochains titres de post, genre
2013 sem 12 ou sem 12 en 2013

----------

